# "The Pouch"



## V0N1B2

Okay peeps, here goes... 
This is the first in a series of threads showcasing Bottega Veneta silhouettes, both old and new.  I thought I would start off with an easy one 
This is a place to discuss the bag(s) pertaining to the title of the thread.  A place to post information about the style, colours available each season, skins available, various treatments available seasonally, your own pictures, your experience with the bag, what fits in this bag, thoughts, feelings (good and bad) etc.

"The Pouch" is one of the first designs by the new Creative Director of Bottega Veneta - Daniel Lee.  
The Pouch (all versions) is a brand new design introduced for Spring 2019.  Launched officially on the website (for pre-sale) in early February 2019. 
It is available in Velvet Calf Intrecciato, Butter Calf, and Crocodile (Cocco Souple)
It is lined in Nappa leather.
The BV logo/heatstamp is embossed inside.
The Pouch is an oversized clutch made with soft folds of handwoven intrecciato leather that envelope the bag’s frame and create a voluminous rounded shape. 
The Pouch comes in two sizes - the regular size and a smaller one called "The Pouch 20"
All of them come with a wallet/cardholder-style accessory attached by a gold chain (with the exception of Nero which has a silver chain).
_The Pouch in Velvet Calf Intrecciato is an online exclusive._

Available Colours (as of writing this) and pricing are: _*prices listed in US Dollars_
The Pouch Velvet Calf Intrecciato: Nero, Mist, Grass, and Lava.  $2,950.00 USD
The Pouch Butter Calf: Nero, Mist, Cammello, and Mustard.  $2,400.00 USD
The Pouch Crocodile: Neon   $23,000.00 USD
The Pouch 20 Velvet Calf Intrecciato: Nero, Mist, Grass, Lava, and Neon.  $1,400.00 USD
The Pouch 20 Butter Calf: Nero, Mist, Cammello, and Mustard. $1,200.00 USD

Dimensions:
The Pouch Velvet Calf Intrecciato:  W-15.3" H-7.8" D-7.4" / W-39cm H-20cm D-19cm
The Pouch Butter Calf:  W-15.3" H-7.8" D-7.4" / W-39cm H-20cm D-19cm
The Pouch Crocodile:  W-15.3" H-7.8" D-7.4" / W-39cm H-20cm D-19cm
The Pouch 20 Velvet Intrecciato:  W-8.6" H-5.1" D-1.9" / W-22cm H-13cm D-5cm
The Pouch 20 Butter Calf:  W-15.3" H-7.8" D-7.4" / W-39cm H-20cm D-19cm


----------



## V0N1B2

Photos of Velvet Calf Intrecciato.
top to bottom: Nero, Mist, Lava, and Grass


----------



## V0N1B2

Photos of Butter Calf.
top to bottom: Nero, Mist, Cammello, and Mustard.


----------



## V0N1B2

Photos of Crocodile (Cocco Souple) in Neon.


----------



## pursegirl3

Thanks for posting Von . I was looking at them on the website today and thought that they just restyled the Lauren clutch and don't get me started on the new Cabat's. Looks like they took a knock off a very bad one at that and slapped Bottega Veneta inside. Not impressed at all....


----------



## V0N1B2

Some random photos - website mod shots, interior photos, details etc.


----------



## V0N1B2

Okay. Here are my thoughts on The Pouch...
I agree with @pursegirl3 that The Pouch is kind of a rip-off of The Lauren 1980 Clutch.  I mean, okay they removed the snap closure but the general shape is pretty similar, IMO.  Except maybe The Pouch is a bit more east-west shaped, you know? The opening is similar enough though.

I'm sorry but I think the little attached wallet thingamajig is incredibly cheap looking.  I don't like anything about it at all.  The shiny gold hardware, the gold rivets that attach the chain to the accessory, the zipper pull... 
I can understand maybe why the added it, but it just kinda feels a bit gimmicky to me.  JMO


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I do like the colors though especially the olive green one....is that mustard?


----------



## H’sKisses

I like the colors. I agree that the super shiny gold hardware looks kind of cheap.


----------



## primavera99

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I do like the colors though especially the olive green one....is that mustard?


I'm also liking the olive one, and yes it's called Mustard



V0N1B2 said:


> ...
> All of them come with a wallet/cardholder-style accessory attached by a gold chain (with the exception of Nero which has a silver chain).
> ...


Oh, I was told yesterday that it's not coming with the cardholder here, but they'll be releasing it next week so I hope it might changed and it's just display model. The large one has D ring inside at the bottom but not for the size 20


----------



## V0N1B2

primavera99 said:


> Oh, I was told yesterday that it's not coming with the cardholder here, but they'll be releasing it next week so I hope it might changed and it's just display model. The large one has D ring inside at the bottom but not for the size 20


I really have no idea.  I just posted the info from the website and although it doesn't state that The Pouch (or The Maxi Cabat for that matter) comes with the accessories pouch, I can't imagine why they would photograph them attached like they are sold together.  

This is the whole purpose of these threads, to create dialogue and share information for those of us who aren't able to get to a boutique and see the bags in person, so thank you


----------



## primavera99

@V0N1B2 Sorry! Thought you get new information/confirmation from a SA  
Because it did say it comes with the cardholder on the website, but it's no longer there when I was checking at the store, so I was thinking it might be regional settings/sales option

Size comparison for anyone's interested


----------



## krawford

I like it better than the Lauren.  I think it is a chic looking clutch.  I am going to check it out.


----------



## diane278

I like the smaller one, but I agree with Von that the pouch is cheap looking. It see it seems to be attached inside, and if that’s the case, I’d either leave it inside or remove it. The VF store said they would hold a Nero one for me (they are receiving two).  Of course, I haven’t seen it irl, so.....


----------



## ksuromax

is this just me/my screen, or the red and the green look very much like Vesuvio and Irish green??


----------



## LLANeedle

IMO........the pouch looks cheap.  The Lauren clutch is elegant.


----------



## J.T.

LLANeedle said:


> IMO........the pouch looks cheap.  The Lauren clutch is elegant.



+1


----------



## monkeyjuju

I actually like these the most out of all the things we’ve seen so far! But these are 100% Céline, not Bottega, like all the things we have seen by DL. On top of that, they just released the new ad campaign, which is very cool IMAO, but then again, it’s Céline.

Now, the prices are crazy! $3K for a plain clutch? I might as well get the more expensive, but also more justifiable (to me) crocodile Knot, Médor, Kelly Cut or Petite malle that I always wanted, but was too cheap to buy because they don’t fit my lifestyle.

PS: @ksuromax , Lava does look a lot like Vesuvio and the name seems to be an analogy. Also, Grass does look like the “new” Irish; they could have just named it “Clover” for the analogy.


----------



## blueiris

The smooth leather ones are really not to my taste.  The combination of the smooth leather, muted neutral colors, and the fluffy shape are somehow off-putting to me.  I know that someone out there will love these, so I hesitate to say why I have a negative association with the shapes.  I’m more accustomed to clutches that are sleeker in shape, I guess.


----------



## splurgetothemax

I just saw these pouches on the web today and I thought they are lovely. Nothing groundreaking of course,  but they are way better than the maxi cabat. I like how they line it with matching nappa leather and blind BV stamp so the pouch appears seamless. My weakness is plain buttery smooth leather and I love how it pleats. This style somehow reminds me of vintage Judith Leiber crocodile purse. Without the add ons of course. Very simple yet luxurious. Hopefully the pouch is as soft as described. I love lauren clutch and this one comes second.


----------



## ap.

I think these are nice -- I hope the leather feels as soft and supple as it looks.  Too bad I got a Lauren last year...


----------



## youngster

They look quite nice though large seems very large and perhaps a bit hard to handle. I like the small size better but prefer the Lauren overall.  So glad I bought mine last year.


----------



## ksuromax

Red and Black look good, and bigger size makes it very functional 
small... oh, well...


----------



## ksuromax

11th snap didn't fit in one post, can attach 10 at a time


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> 11th snap didn't fit in one post, can attach 10 at a time



Thank you for posting these photos.  It helps a lot to see the relative scale when worn.

I can’t remember where I recently saw a promo-type photo of the clutch in the woven and exotic versions (it was in print, not online; my mind is like a sieve these days).  It looked better to me than in the BV website photos, so I guess this is one that has to be assessed in real life.  Not that I need another clutch....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> 11th snap didn't fit in one post, can attach 10 at a time


Thanks, K, for the photos. It’s helpful to see it modeled. 

I’m trying to reserve judgement until I see and try them myself....but right now, I’m wondering if a size in between the large and small ones might be a more versatile one for me....if they ever decided to make a medium.  The size of my Lauren is perfect, but I do want to see the softer look of the pouch.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Thanks, K, for the photos. It’s helpful to see it modeled.
> 
> I’m trying to reserve judgement until I see and try them myself....but right now, I’m wondering if a size in between the large and small ones might be a more versatile one for me....if they ever decided to make a medium.  The size of my Lauren is perfect, but I do want to see the softer look of the pouch.


seriously, the large one in woven leather is really good, i am from that camp who carries all, including the kitchen sink, hence, it's good size for me, roomy enough, but not too bulky. 
Opening is wide, lining is soft and smooth leather, not too heavy (for that much of the leather)


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> 11th snap didn't fit in one post, can attach 10 at a time



Thanks so much for all these photos.  It’s really helpful to see in on a person.  The proportion on the larger one looks a lot more wearable than I thought.

I’ve got the small on my radar.  Is it about the size of pillow or disco?  What’d you think of the strap?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> seriously, the large one in woven leather is really good, i am from that camp who carries all, including the kitchen sink, hence, it's good size for me, roomy enough, but not too bulky.
> Opening is wide, lining is soft and smooth leather, not too heavy (for that much of the leather)


I used to carry my entire life in my bag, but now I carry next to nothing. I can’t remember the last time I carried a cabat. I’m waiting to see both sizes, but if neither works for me, I still have my Laurens. In the past year, I’ve bought more espadrilles than bags, so I feel like I’m in BV limbo.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Thanks so much for all these photos.  It’s really helpful to see in on a person.  The proportion on the larger one looks a lot more wearable than I thought.
> 
> I’ve got the small on my radar.  Is it about the size of pillow or disco?  What’d you think of the strap?


most welcome! 
definitely Disco 
honestly, i didn't check the starp, i wanted to take as many pics of as many different bags as i could, so i didn't mess with the straps (all were packed in and stuffed under the dustbags and tissue paper, so i just skipped that


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Thanks so much for all these photos.  It’s really helpful to see in on a person.  The proportion on the larger one looks a lot more wearable than I thought.
> I’ve got the small on my radar.  Is it about the size of pillow or disco?  What’d you think of the strap?



IMO the larger version looks better on K than any of the other photos I’ve seen. 
The small pouch is 9 X 5 X 3, according to the SA.  My pillows are 9.5 (across the bottom)X 7 x 2.
My Argento pouch is 9.5 x 6 x 0. It’s the closest thing I have that gives me a feeling of the size....if I take an inch off both the length and width.  But my A pouch is flat so it might appear larger than a fluffy pouch.....


----------



## splurgetothemax

The pouch seems to me a tad similar with celine pouch on S/S 2018 ad. I did not know the name, so I had to search it on google "phoebe philo celone clutch". Some people said the smooth leather version is divine. May I ask anybody who has seen IRL if that is true? Thanks.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

splurgetothemax said:


> The pouch seems to me a tad similar with celine pouch on S/S 2018 ad. I did not know the name, so I had to search it on google "phoebe philo celone clutch". Some people said the smooth leather version is divine. May I ask anybody who has seen IRL if that is true? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344104


I KNEW it looked familiar!   More than a tad similar I think.  I liked it from Céline and the smooth leather looks yummy.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Holy Mackeral!  Go away for a couple years and everything changes!  

I have to say, not realizing the designer had changed, when I looked at the new season I finally contacted my SA and asked for the Cabat 30 and the Pouch.  Finally something fresh. Celine or no, I feel like things are going towards a younger, Instagram kind of market and that will be interesting if not without it’s growing pains.  Luckily, I have most of the classics, knots, cabat, Veneta, Roma, pillow etc. or I may be panicking but I think the new look is refined, modern and I can’t wait to try out this bag (in the BV weave of course!)


----------



## annie9999

Kandyroxy said:


> Holy Mackeral!  Go away for a couple years and everything changes!
> 
> I have to say, not realizing the designer had changed, when I looked at the new season I finally contacted my SA and asked for the Cabat 30 and the Pouch.  Finally something fresh. Celine or no, I feel like things are going towards a younger, Instagram kind of market and that will be interesting if not without it’s growing pains.  Luckily, I have most of the classics, knots, cabat, Veneta, Roma, pillow etc. or I may be panicking but I think the new look is refined, modern and I can’t wait to try out this bag (in the BV weave of course!)


 
I can't wait to see what you think if the cabat 30.  It is too heavy for me but I did like it.


----------



## floodette

i thought the wallet / cardholder thingy is supposed to be kept inside? why is it dangling aroung outside?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I was intrigued by this style and the new color Lava so my SA consigned the large to me. I do like the style but would like to try a smaller size before committing. 

Lava is very similar to vesuvio. I don’t think I would chose this style in this color. 

Here it is next to vesuvio and china red for comparison.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I was intrigued by this style and the new color Lava so my SA consigned the large to me. I do like the style but would like to try a smaller size before committing.
> 
> Lava is very similar to vesuvio. I don’t think I would chose this style in this color.
> 
> Here it is next to vesuvio and china red for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350764


It sure makes for a great photo op!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> It sure makes for a great photo op!



Yes!  My SA said it looked good in my collection. [emoji6]


----------



## Bagcoolie

I visited the boutique yesterday and saw someone trying out the pouch thus I had a look as well. The smooth leather version has buttery soft calf leather. Great on the feel / touch department but even the small one feels heavy empty. The large is too huge for me. The small one is really not practical as the capacity is more like that of a large purse. The design isn’t something to shout about too especially for the smooth leather version as it looks like a copy from Céline, IMHO. The SA told me that the Lauren clutch will be discontinued...


----------



## annie9999

Sadly, I think most of the TM styles will be discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> The SA told me that the Lauren clutch will be discontinued...



Nooo... [emoji25]


----------



## Miss World

I don’t know why they would get rid of the beautiful BV Lauren clutch, I think it would have had a nice spot among the classics. 

The new pouch is nice, that Tan Carmello colour is stunning, I have a weakness for buttery soft smooth leather. Yes it does feel a bit Phoebe Philo but I think that’s what the handbag marketing is craving right now since ‘classic’ Celine is no longer. I think the pouch will do well but I hope they retain the classic BV styles.


----------



## diane278

Bagcoolie said:


> The SA told me that the Lauren clutch will be discontinued...


I’m sad but not surprised.  It feels like they’re erasing everything that represents BV to me.....


----------



## starry310

I caved a recently purchased large size the camel colour. Had to wait a month before more stock came in. I heard there was a waiting listing from one girl in Italy. 

The leather is super buttery [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

starry310 said:


> I caved a recently purchased large size the camel colour. Had to wait a month before more stock came in. I heard there was a waiting listing from one girl in Italy.
> 
> The leather is super buttery [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4399576
> 
> View attachment 4399578
> View attachment 4399579



What a beautiful color!  Looks so soft an luxurious. I wish the small came in smooth other than mist. Enjoy!


----------



## starry310

Buckeyemommy said:


> What a beautiful color!  Looks so soft an luxurious. I wish the small came in smooth other than mist. Enjoy!



I’m sure they will the coming season! I’m also tempted by the small size...


----------



## krawford

starry310 said:


> I caved a recently purchased large size the camel colour. Had to wait a month before more stock came in. I heard there was a waiting listing from one girl in Italy.
> 
> The leather is super buttery [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4399576
> 
> View attachment 4399578
> View attachment 4399579


I love it!! Congrats!


----------



## splurgetothemax

Bagcoolie said:


> I visited the boutique yesterday and saw someone trying out the pouch thus I had a look as well. The smooth leather version has buttery soft calf leather. Great on the feel / touch department but even the small one feels heavy empty. The large is too huge for me. The small one is really not practical as the capacity is more like that of a large purse. The design isn’t something to shout about too especially for the smooth leather version as it looks like a copy from Céline, IMHO. The SA told me that the Lauren clutch will be discontinued...


That is correct. I spoke to BV cust service,  and they said the Lauren will be discontinued as the Pouch is introduced. The Lauren is phased out early this year based on Daniel Lee's decision. Maybe he is afraid the designs will compete with each other?  Who knows. Only Cabat that still on production since it is the icon of BV. I honestly feel sad and have this sudden urge to collecting all TM's old creations. Which i am already doing...


----------



## ksuromax

Large Coco


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Coco



Jaw dropping!  Did you leave with it?!?!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Jaw dropping!  Did you leave with it?!?!


nope 
i didn't want anything Nero 
i left with something else


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> What a beautiful color!  Looks so soft an luxurious. I wish the small came in smooth other than mist. Enjoy!


I just checked the website. They’re showing it in Nero, dark green, a tan color.....and mist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Coco


The proportion looks perfect on you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I just checked the website. They’re showing it in Nero, dark green, a tan color.....and mist.
> View attachment 4402831



I saw that last night!  I preordered the tan today [emoji58]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The proportion looks perfect on you!


yes, that's MY size, but i don't want Nero 
i'm not in a hurry, will wait and see what other colours might be offered down the road


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> yes, that's MY size, but i don't want Nero
> i'm not in a hurry, will wait and see what other colours might be offered down the road


I'm sure more colors will be rolled out. I hope you find a color you love!


----------



## Kandyroxy

I absolutely had to have his bag and just received it thank week as a Mother’s Day gift to myself : ). I got the large woven Nero and I love it!  It’s fills a gap I had between my oro chain knot and a “purse”.  The knelt is gorgeous but don’t even fit a phone.  This fits a makeup bag, sunglasses and lots more of need be.   Is buttery soft and matches plenty from casual to cocktail.  My knot can handle formal.  

I love the direction things are going.  A little more contemporary.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Kandyroxy said:


> I absolutely had to have his bag and just received it thank week as a Mother’s Day gift to myself : ). I got the large woven Nero and I love it!  It’s fills a gap I had between my oro chain knot and a “purse”.  The knelt is gorgeous but don’t even fit a phone.  This fits a makeup bag, sunglasses and lots more of need be.   Is buttery soft and matches plenty from casual to cocktail.  My knot can handle formal.
> 
> I love the direction things are going.  A little more contemporary.



Forgive the typos- my phone is glitching!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I just checked the website. They’re showing it in Nero, dark green, a tan color.....and mist.
> View attachment 4402831



The dark green is beautiful. A bit more optimistic about Daniel Lee now.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Mist Coco


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Large Mist Coco


Nice photos!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Large Mist Coco


Looks like your boutique got the new interior display fixtures. They were described to me as "jello squares".


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like your boutique got the new interior display fixtures. They were described to me as "jello squares".


yup, inoticed that it was something new and different  
but didn't ask, we were chatting about other staff


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> yup, inoticed that it was something new and different
> but didn't ask, we were chatting about other staff


Apparently the bags aren't the only thing undergoing a transformation. The boutiques will soon have a new look to them as well.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Apparently the bags aren't the only thing undergoing a transformation. The boutiques will soon have a new look to them as well.


 
whatever they do, i hope they will make the lighting better!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> whatever they do, i hope they will make the lighting better!!


If it is going to be how the outlets are renovated, I personally don't find the stark white look appealing at all. But that's me.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> If it is going to be how the outlets are renovated, I personally don't find the stark white look appealing at all. But that's me.


in our boutiques here the light is so low that sometimes it's impossible to get the idea of the REAL colour with all undertones and nuances!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> in our boutiques here the light is so low that sometimes it's impossible to get the idea of the REAL colour with all undertones and nuances!


The same here. At one such boutique, SAs usually will bring it directly underneath the light to show the colors. After renovation, the lights are definitely brighter than before. I just hope the boutiques here stay as they are and not change to the stark white look like the US Woodbury outlet.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The same here. At one such boutique, SAs usually will bring it directly underneath the light to show the colors. After renovation, the lights are definitely brighter than before. I just hope the boutiques here stay as they are and not change to the stark white look like the US Woodbury outlet.


yup, i've been at yours (that one which is near to the dog statue) and yes, light is the same 
Here we usually go to the window, to see it in the natural light


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> in our boutiques here the light is so low that sometimes it's impossible to get the idea of the REAL colour with all undertones and nuances!


 When my SA sends me photos, she always includes at least one taken under the skylight in the mall center. Otherwise, I’m left somewhat in the dark......pun intended.
If I’m actually in the store, I usually take the bag outside the mall to get the best idea of the color in daylight....


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> yup, inoticed that it was something new and different
> but didn't ask, we were chatting about other staff


STUFF 
obviously


----------



## V0N1B2

The Pouch has new packaging to accompany it home with you. 
I’m sorry I didn’t take pictures. 
The dustbag is now White Cotton (like a stiff cotton) with Bottega Veneta embroidered on the front centre in a grey colour. 
The shopping bag is also White with grey Bottega Veneta lettering and wide (1.5inch) grosgrain ribbon for a handle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> new packaging



I'm appalled. This is how Woodbury Outlet looks like now. As white as the dustbag and shopping bag perhaps. ‍[emoji25]

Even the packaging changed. I'm losing the BV I know by the day...


----------



## ksuromax

to be honest i like it in white better
at least you can SEE everything!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> to be honest i like it in white better
> at least you can SEE everything!


+1


----------



## Mousse

Here’s some press on the pouch...
https://www.whowhatwear.com/amp/bottega-veneta-the-pouch-bag


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Here’s some press on the pouch...
> https://www.whowhatwear.com/amp/bottega-veneta-the-pouch-bag



Well that’s very good news for BV’s employees and most importantly the SAs at the boutiques.  I’m happy for them.


----------



## ksuromax

Iris, new colour


----------



## J.T.

grietje said:


> Well that’s very good news for BV’s employees and most importantly the SAs at the boutiques.  I’m happy for them.



+1

Too me it sounds like fake news/hype.

 I have seen several of these in store both plain, Intrecciato and croc.


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Iris, new colour



[emoji7] that color!!!!!!


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Iris, new colour


I love this color.


----------



## ksuromax

J.T. said:


> +1
> 
> Too me it sounds like fake news/hype.
> 
> I have seen several of these in store both plain, Intrecciato and croc.


same here, no any shortage whatsoever! 
any size, any colour in both boutiques and Dept store


----------



## diane278

I love my baby pouches but I’m not sure I’d need any more......they’re great for grab-n-go......


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Iris, new colour


Being a purple fiend, I really like this color.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> same here, no any shortage whatsoever!
> any size, any colour in both boutiques and Dept store



The SAs here in Las Vegas say they’re selling really fast.  I’ve not seen the large smooth leather ones but the large woven and small woven and smooth seem readily available.  One interesting note: I shared my experience with the little green one I got and returned due to construction and an SA said they had gotten a communication from corporate about some quality issues.


----------



## krawford

Saw this on my Instagram feed


----------



## ksuromax

who said the stock is short???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> who said the stock is short???



Plentiful here in Singapore as well. Also, in Seoul airport boutique.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Plentiful here in Singapore as well. Also, in Seoul airport boutique.


aha, i guess i know the answer to my question i asked in another thread!


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> Iris, new colour



Oh, gosh!  How did I miss this post?!  I have been delaying in going to the boutique, but I really must go see this


----------



## ksuromax

blueiris said:


> Oh, gosh!  How did I miss this post?!  I have been delaying in going to the boutique, but I really must go see this


i have been to the boutique and Bloomi's a few times since i posted that picture (from BV.com) but it was not yet present, i believe it's not YET available, only for 'pre-order'


----------



## blueiris

Ah, thanks for the info.  I’ve been waiting for a good purple since missing out on Turbolence in FW2008, so I can wait a little longer.  I like the color name, too, so it’s very appealing to me, whether in this piece or any others.


----------



## cjj

I love this design in the smooth leather. So buttery looking. Large size is perfect for me. Wish I could see all the colors it will come in. The traditional weave is lovely as well and states, quietly it's a BV but there is something about the smooth leather that draws me in......


----------



## prism

hmmm. I'm not sure about the lack of cross body straps across all sizes. I got some experience with clutches and my hands always cramp up after a while grabbing them on the top.


----------



## wheihk

prism said:


> hmmm. I'm not sure about the lack of cross body straps across all sizes. I got some experience with clutches and my hands always cramp up after a while grabbing them on the top.


The small size does come with a cross body strap.


----------



## doni

Love the Pouch, the big size, smooth leather. To me this is a cold season bag, and I will surely look into it come the Fall.
Anyone knows which colors are expected for F/W 20?


----------



## prism

wheihk said:


> The small size does come with a cross body strap.



I know, but I meant straps across all sizes.


----------



## wheihk

prism said:


> I know, but I meant straps across all sizes.


Oic the large pouch surely will cramp our hands due to its weight


----------



## V0N1B2

doni said:


> Love the Pouch, the big size, smooth leather. To me this is a cold season bag, and I will surely look into it come the Fall.
> Anyone knows which colors are expected for F/W 20?


Here's a link to the Fall?winter 2019 thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-2019-thread-post-pics-discuss-here.1005818/
I didn't see any Pouches on the runway, nor are there any colours that look very exciting.


----------



## missmiu

Wow, I just noticed that the intrecciato small pouch 20 with the strap already went up in price by $80.  No change in price with the smooth leather version.  I guess it's very popular?


----------



## catsinthebag

missmiu said:


> Wow, I just noticed that the intrecciato small pouch 20 with the strap already went up in price by $80.  No change in price with the smooth leather version.  I guess it's very popular?



I saw my SA last week and he said they can’t keep them in stock.


----------



## krawford

Can someone tell me if the small pouch will hold an iPhone X, lipstick, card case and keys?  I am thinking ....


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Can someone tell me if the small pouch will hold an iPhone X, lipstick, card case and keys?  I am thinking ....


 Yes...it holds that and more... iphone X, card case, sunglasses, chapstick, dental floss and it’s still half empty.  I left out my toothbrush, toothpaste and keys which are usually in there, too.


I’m pretty sure I posted a similar photo on another thread but I don’t remember where....


----------



## krawford

Thanks


diane278 said:


> Yes...it holds that and more... iphone X, card case, sunglasses, chapstick, dental floss and it’s still half empty.  I left out my toothbrush, toothpaste and keys which are usually in there, too.
> View attachment 4495453
> 
> I’m pretty sure I posted a similar photo on another thread but I don’t remember where....


 Thanks Diane. Does your pouch have a strap?


----------



## wyu1229

krawford said:


> Can someone tell me if the small pouch will hold an iPhone X, lipstick, card case and keys?  I am thinking ....


yes. go for it.


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks Diane. Does your pouch have a strap?


No mine doesn’t. It’s from the original batch and I requested both my Nero & mist not have the straps.  I think all the new ones do. It does provide more versatility.....Grietje posted a reveal discussing the various ways to use the strap.....


----------



## krawford

diane278 said:


> No mine doesn’t. It’s from the original batch and I requested both my Nero & mist not have the straps.  I think all the new ones do. It does provide more versatility.....Grietje posted a reveal discussing the various ways to use the strap.....


Where did Grietje post that?


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Where did Grietje post that?


I’m not sure which thread she posted on....


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Where did Grietje post that?


I think it’s here.....but not sure if some is elsewhere. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ics-discuss-here.1012725/page-4#post-33213426


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> Where did Grietje post that?



I don’t think I posted but I did send Diane photos. Please excuse the bathroom and muumuus!

So here I doubled up the strap so it’s more shoulder length.



Then in this one I then knotted the double for a hand carry look.


----------



## splurgetothemax

grietje said:


> I don’t think I posted but I did send Diane photos. Please excuse the bathroom and muumuus!
> 
> So here I doubled up the strap so it’s more shoulder length.
> View attachment 4496960
> View attachment 4496961
> 
> Then in this one I then knotted the double for a hand carry look.
> View attachment 4496962



Ohh I love you Cabat.  Is that karung?


----------



## ksuromax

will cross post here as well
saw this in Milan BV boutique
they received it today, very new
it's 1.5 cm straps


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> will cross post here as well
> saw this in Milan BV boutique
> they received it today, very new
> it's 1.5 cm straps


p.s. Colour is Iris, new for AW 19/20


----------



## grietje

splurgetothemax said:


> Ohh I love you Cabat.  Is that karung?



Thank you! It is karung in the color Pale.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> will cross post here as well
> saw this in Milan BV boutique
> they received it today, very new
> it's 1.5 cm straps


I love that bag, I didn’t think I would like the larger weave but I do. I wonder if the larger weave will be prone to puckering or hold original shape.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I love that bag, I didn’t think I would like the larger weave but I do. I wonder if the larger weave will be prone to puckering or hold original shape.


this is not too big, it doesn't put me off
i don't know if would work well for Veneta, but on the Pouch is not too bad


----------



## diane278

I don’t think the 1.5 looks bad either.  I think it might just be a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## Kharris332003

Iris is a lovely color. I’d like to see a cabat in Iris.


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> will cross post here as well
> saw this in Milan BV boutique
> they received it today, very new
> it's 1.5 cm straps


Thanks for sharing! I actually don't mind the larger weave too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> will cross post here as well
> saw this in Milan BV boutique
> they received it today, very new
> it's 1.5 cm straps


Is this an even smaller version of what I have?


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Is this an even smaller version of what I have?


no, that's usual small size
probably the wider straps of weave make it look proportionally smaller
but actually it's not


----------



## OneMoreDay

I wonder how the butter calf wears, especially on the larger size? I've seen some pictures where the leather looks all wrinkled and crushed from heavy use.

Side note: Has anyone seen this "tan" coloured velvet calf intrecciato anywhere? What's the name of the shade?


----------



## V0N1B2

OneMoreDay said:


> I wonder how the butter calf wears, especially on the larger size? I've seen some pictures where the leather looks all wrinkled and crushed from heavy use.
> 
> Side note: Has anyone seen this "tan" coloured velvet calf intrecciato anywhere? What's the name of the shade?
> View attachment 4502695


I have a Bond Bag from around 2008 that has a similar closure and the leather folds in a similar way. It does have a bit of a crushed look to it, but then again it’s the Intrecciato Natte style weave so it pools a little differently. It doesn’t take away from the beauty of (my) bag, IMO 

I think the top colour might be Wood?


----------



## OneMoreDay

I saw the Pouch in the wild for the first time. Someone was carrying the small butter calf Mist crossbody for his SO and he was wearing all black. My heart was racing at the thought of colour transfer. I still have doubts about the butter calf leather. It looks lovely and smooshy new but I'm afraid of all the creases and wrinkles over time. If I had to go for one it'd be an intreccio version. Has the Pouch been released in Bordeaux intreccio?

Also, not sure about the new arrivals. Seem to be more party season appropriate or something for an editorial. Also, what a weird name for a bag. _The Sponge_. It looks spongelike, I guess.


I'm pretty into the new Deep Blue colour. Hermes seems to have a new, similar shade of blue with the same name as well.


----------



## V0N1B2

I was at the downtown Seattle Nordstom yesterday chatting with the SA there and she said they can’t keep the Pouch in stock. She says if she had four today, they’d be gone by the end of the day. The Arco is also selling like hot cakes. 

The SA did say it was a younger demographic buying the new bags.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I was at the downtown Seattle Nordstom yesterday chatting with the SA there and she said they can’t keep the Pouch in stock. She says if she had four today, they’d be gone by the end of the day. The Arco is also selling like hot cakes.
> 
> The SA did say it was a younger demographic buying the new bags.



I’m wondering if they are “new” customers, people who have never really purchased BV, or established customers? I’m guessing new... 

I suppose they are attracting a whole new set of customers with the new designs (which is great for sales), but if they eliminate our beloved weave they risk losing our group (TM design fans) as a customer base.


----------



## blueiris

OneMoreDay said:


> I saw the Pouch in the wild for the first time. Someone was carrying the small butter calf Mist crossbody for his SO and he was wearing all black. My heart was racing at the thought of colour transfer. I still have doubts about the butter calf leather. It looks lovely and smooshy new but I'm afraid of all the creases and wrinkles over time. If I had to go for one it'd be an intreccio version. Has the Pouch been released in Bordeaux intreccio?
> 
> Also, not sure about the new arrivals. Seem to be more party season appropriate or something for an editorial. Also, what a weird name for a bag. _The Sponge_. It looks spongelike, I guess.
> View attachment 4505787
> 
> I'm pretty into the new Deep Blue colour. Hermes seems to have a new, similar shade of blue with the same name as well.
> View attachment 4505788



Thanks for posting this.  I like the deep blue color, too, but I'm still not sold on this style.  That sponge in the white color looks useful (like a mop head, maybe....).  The colorful ones are interesting enough that I'm curious to see it person--not to buy, but just to see how it was made.  I'm a fan of the special leather finishes that BV had over the years with the Venetas, Cabats, Knots, and other bags, so that's my bias.  The smooth butter calf reminds me of another bag style from the early 1980s with which I have a negative association, so I'd probably choose a woven, textured, or embellished one over plain butter calf in this style, if I had to choose.


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> ...
> 
> I suppose they are attracting a whole new set of customers with the new designs (which is great for sales), but if they eliminate our beloved weave they risk losing our group (TM design fans) as a customer base.



That’s just it—I don’t think ‘they’ care about the TM design fans.  If you think about it from a sales perspective, it may have been  ‘us’ (where us is TM fans) that contributed to the decline in sales and BV needing to make a significant change. While ‘we’ may have money ‘we’ were apparently not spending enough of it. Or the pieces were classic enough where ‘we’ didn’t need to buy for the new season.

I sometimes feel like I’m really being tested as a BV loyalist. This sponge thing I cannot get.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m wondering if they are “new” customers, people who have never really purchased BV, or established customers? I’m guessing new...
> 
> I suppose they are attracting a whole new set of customers with the new designs (which is great for sales), but if they eliminate our beloved weave they risk losing our group (TM design fans) as a customer base.


I think they're primarily new (and younger) customers or Philophiles from Old Celine who dislike New Celine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just ended a live chat with an SA on the website. _Sighs._ No Bordeaux Intreccio. 

The Lauren in the classic Gigolo red was my original choice but I like how the Pouch is edgier, which is more my style. Amarante is a deep fuchsia, which I don't mind but I'm really after a rich, deep red.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> That’s just it—I don’t think ‘they’ care about the TM design fans.  If you think about it from a sales perspective, it may have been  ‘us’ (where us is TM fans) that contributed to the decline in sales and BV needing to make a significant change. While ‘we’ may have money ‘we’ were apparently not spending enough of it. Or the pieces were classic enough where ‘we’ didn’t need to buy for the new season.
> 
> I sometimes feel like I’m really being tested as a BV loyalist. This sponge thing I cannot get.


I think you’re right.  I’ve read that spending usually tapers off around the age of 70.....and I’m only 6 months away from that.  This isn’t the way I expected it to happen.
The question is:
1) Is my bag/shoe spending slowing down because I’m aging?
Or,
2) Is it slowing down because BV has decided to eliminate what I usually buy? 
(I’m going with option #2 )


----------



## Nibb

OneMoreDay said:


> I think they're primarily new (and younger) customers or Philophiles from Old Celine who dislike New Celine.


It’s sad that the parent corporation cares more about Celine’s heritage than they do about BV’s heritage. They can attract youth without severe trendy designs, I honestly don’t think many of these new bags will have much staying power.


----------



## OneMoreDay

diane278 said:


> I think you’re right.  I’ve read that spending usually tapers off around the age of 70.....and I’m only 6 months away from that.  This isn’t the way I expected it to happen.
> The question is:
> 1) Is my bag/shoe spending slowing down because I’m aging?
> Or,
> 2) Is it slowing down because BV has decided to eliminate what I usually buy?
> (I’m going with option #2 )


I'm a Millenial (90's kid) and it's definitely #2. I've noticed brands going through cycles of hiring new designers if they're not iconic household names like Karl Lagerfeld (may he rest in peace) in order to attract a new and younger clientele. These days, the strategy is to "rebrand" an already existing brand with history and heritage into something hip and trendy. YSL dropped the 'Y' and became _Saint Laurent Paris_. Celine dropped the accent on the 'e'. LVMH and Kering basically gave Hedi Slimane carte blanche to redo both brands in his image. This is not to say rebranding is entirely a bad thing. Celine, for example, was a relatively quiet house unknown to the mass public before Phoebe Philo came along. But still, keeping the current client base happy is usually not their top priority as they figure the switch winnows out anyone who isn't 100% brand loyal. Nicolas Ghesquiere, for example, has runway pieces are mostly okay with a few standouts, and he has a very strong aesthetic identity but whatever is filtering down the main monogram collections is really very trendy and the collections change at the snap of my fingers. They're not as classic or timeless as before and certainly, plenty LVoers have felt left out considering how the designs are clearly geared towards a younger set. If you're looking for something more classic, the only real option is to drop more money on the leather designs they're pushing hard instead of the monogram canvas. At the end of the day, luxury brands only care about profits.

There's not much left geared towards a more mature and stable clientele, except maybe Hermes. BV used to be part of that list too, and to some extent, Chanel for a time - ironically, before Karl's tenure as Creative Director.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nibb said:


> It’s sad that the parent corporation cares more about Celine’s heritage than they do about BV’s heritage. They can attract youth without severe trendy designs, I honestly don’t think many of these new bags will have much staying power.


Staying power is no longer the name of the game in the age of Instagram.
But I do agree, it's a sad thing to see.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I just have to add, while I do like some of the new designs, and I am a Philophile and I love Old Celine, I also loved Old Bottega. I'm just wondering how long these new cycles of trend(-iness) will last given there's probably a recession looming somewhere on the horizon. I remember distinctly how people didn't want to flaunt their luxury purchases if they could afford to buy luxury goods because was basically taboo during the 2008 financial crisis (and for some time after). So, logos were out, loud trendy pieces were out, anything that screamed "money" was out. Fashion is a cyclical thing and reflects the context of the times we live in. It's just a question of when the pendulum swings.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really loving this shade! Credit to thefrontrowparis.


----------



## shopshopoholic

OneMoreDay said:


> Really loving this shade! Credit to thefrontrowparis.
> View attachment 4506214


Wow!  What’s the name of this shade??


----------



## OneMoreDay

shopshopoholic said:


> Wow!  What’s the name of this shade??


Iris! Here's a picture of the smaller size:


----------



## muchstuff

OneMoreDay said:


> Really loving this shade! Credit to thefrontrowparis.
> View attachment 4506214


Beautiful colour!


----------



## H’sKisses

[QUOTE="grietje, post: 33255732, member: 84050"Or the pieces were classic enough where ‘we’ didn’t need to buy for the new season.

I sometimes feel like I’m really being tested as a BV loyalist. This sponge thing I cannot get.[/QUOTE]

Maybe that’s it, that the pieces weren’t trendy or edgy... the designs weren’t disposable so the turnover wasn’t high enough. I’m a perfect example, I still love the pieces from 10 years ago. I guess I can’t say I’m a BV fan anymore... I’ll have to rephrase it to “TM-BV” fan.

The Sponge and Poofy marshmallows are just... no.


----------



## Boho-Angel

OneMoreDay said:


> Iris! Here's a picture of the smaller size:
> View attachment 4506299
> View attachment 4506298


LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEE! Hello everyone, am new to this thread despite stalking it for a good while. When will this Iris colour be released? I use my antique silver Lauren clutch LOADS. Am between the woven Iris and the crazy shiny viola crinkled metallic leather small 'pouch 20' that is currently available for pre-order. Purple is my fav colour.


----------



## indiaink

What I won't understand about the World in General is why we're suddenly attracted to hand-carry bags. We've flipped completely,  -or- Pouches have been Well-Placed.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> What I won't understand about the World in General is why we're suddenly attracted to hand-carry bags. We've flipped completely,  -or- Pouches have been Well-Placed.


Well, some of us are not, lol.  I just cannot get used to having to hang onto a bag all the time. But then I am old.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Well, some of us are not, lol.  I just cannot get used to having to hang onto a bag all the time. But then I am old.


Me, neither. If I'm going to 'hand carry', I like handles, none of this smooshy under-the-arm business if I need to hold on to something else, you know? We've got a phone to carry, a Pouch which we must hold, and what if our heel slips off - no hands left. Smoosh it goes, right into the armpit.


----------



## OneMoreDay

indiaink said:


> What I won't understand about the World in General is why we're suddenly attracted to hand-carry bags. We've flipped completely,  -or- Pouches have been Well-Placed.


It's less of an attraction and more of a general trend that the less practical thing is "in" these days. As long as it sparks interest and conversation, the Instacrowd will eat it up. For example, Jacquemus' infamously tiny Le Chiquito has spawned an even tinier offspring. Sure, it's more of a charm than an actual bag, but even in the normal Chiquito size, you can't fit a phone in it, let alone anything valuable or useful. You would have to go for the "Grand" Chiquito. We've complained about Mini bags not being able to carry a lot of essentials, but this pushes it over the top. 
_Le Chiquito_



_Mini Chiquito_



Hermes is even part of this trend with charm versions of their Kellys and they've released a Mini Lindy 19 this Fall. Hermes is not always impractical, but they're not immune to trends either.



Bags are either getting too small or too big. Even New Bottega's bag proportions are highly exaggerated, although we're starting to see more normal sizes being released. Certainly, the oversized versions of the Arco doesn't work nearly as well as the Pouch. And while the Arco should be more "practical" given it has handles and a flap closure, it's highly unwieldy and very cumbersome unless one opts for the smallest version. Overall, I think the Pouch works because it takes the spirit of the Lauren and modernises it. It's relaxed like the Lauren was, but a bit more expressive in its design, less restrained. However, after the hype dies down, we'll probably be seeing many Pouches being resold due to the impracticality of having to carry it by hand or under the arm. It's chic but chic can only go so far.


----------



## southernbelle43

OneMoreDay said:


> It's less of an attraction and more of a general trend that the less practical thing is "in" these days. As long as it sparks interest and conversation, the Instacrowd will eat it up. For example, Jacquemus' infamously tiny Le Chiquito has spawned an even tinier offspring. Sure, it's more of a charm than an actual bag, but even in the normal Chiquito size, you can't fit a phone in it, let alone anything valuable or useful. You would have to go for the "Grand" Chiquito. We've complained about Mini bags not being able to carry a lot of essentials, but this pushes it over the top.
> _Le Chiquito_
> View attachment 4506859
> View attachment 4506858
> 
> _Mini Chiquito_
> View attachment 4506860
> 
> 
> Hermes is even part of this trend with charm versions of their Kellys and they've released a Mini Lindy 19 this Fall. Hermes is not always impractical, but they're not immune to trends either.
> View attachment 4506864
> View attachment 4506866
> 
> Bags are either getting too small or too big. Even New Bottega's bag proportions are highly exaggerated, although we're starting to see more normal sizes being released. Certainly, the oversized versions of the Arco doesn't work nearly as well as the Pouch. And while the Arco should be more "practical" given it has handles and a flap closure, it's highly unwieldy and very cumbersome unless one opts for the smallest version. Overall, I think the Pouch works because it takes the spirit of the Lauren and modernises it. It's relaxed like the Lauren was, but a bit more expressive in its design, less restrained. However, after the hype dies down, we'll probably be seeing many Pouches being resold due to the impracticality of having to carry it by hand or under the arm. It's chic but chic can only go so far.


Well one thing no one has ever called me is chic! But in this case it saved me a lot of money. And honestly i would be embarrassed to carry something like that... my friends would laugh themselves silly!


----------



## OneMoreDay

southernbelle43 said:


> Well one thing no one has ever called me is chic! But in this case it saved me a lot of money. And honestly i would be embarrassed to carry something like that... my friends would laugh themselves silly!


I mean, I'm in my late 20's and I still feel like experimenting and having fun, but I'm realistic about what to spend my money on.
If you feel chic, comfortable and confident in yourself, that's all that really matters.


----------



## southernbelle43

OneMoreDay said:


> I mean, I'm in my late 20's and I still feel like experimenting and having fun, but I'm realistic about what to spend my money on.
> If you feel chic, comfortable and confident in yourself, that's all that really matters.


Well said!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Well, some of us are not, lol.  I just cannot get used to having to hang onto a bag all the time. But then I am old.



I’m 60+,  but I still like clutches. 
Perhaps:
A. they’re my version of a security blanket
B. I’m a freak of nature
C. I had some wine earlier this evening
D. A & C, but not B 
E. All of the above


----------



## H’sKisses

I love the idea of a clutch... my mom used to carry them all the time when I was young when she wasn’t using Doctor’s bags (now that I think about it, i don’t think I ever saw her carry a hobo or crossbody) so I always thought of it as “grown up” and sophisticated. 

But not only does it not fit my lifestyle (2 year old to chase), I’m afraid I’d set it down and forget where I left it!


----------



## Linene

Bottega Veneta was never a luxury brand that interested me or a brand I would purchase from...until Daniel Lee came along. I have turned 50 and yes I am a new (old ..haha..) customer to BV. I love the clean and simple look of the new Bottega. So much that I got my self The Pouch, and I love it! It is something new and fresh in my handbag collection, and I really did not need another top handle, shoulder or crossbody bag - I already got all that covered .
And for those of you that commented on the lack of handles - when I put it under my arm, I am actually handsfree - more so than with my top handle bags.

Yes - totally unstructured and logo free, just a whole lot of buttery soft calf skin! I’m in! #newbottega


----------



## southernbelle43

Linene said:


> One commented that she/he would be embarrased to wear it. Just as I would be with a lot of their old designs. Summary: each to their own


I believe you misunderstood my post. The Pouch is fine, this is would I would be embarrassed to carry.  But you are right, to each his or her own. That is why we have vanilla and chocolate.


----------



## Linene

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe you misunderstood my post. The Pouch is fine, this is would I would be embarrassed to carry.  But you are right, to each his or her own. That is why we have vanilla and chocolate.
> View attachment 4507893


And I was afraid I would be misunderstood too, so I deleted that part (english is not my mother tounge..) - sorry!
Now I see -  Omg, is that a bag? I thought it was a bag charm


----------



## indiaink

I think my first official grown-up bag was an envelope bag; it had a zippered top and was a lovely shade of purple. I carried it, painlessly, in high school, until the finish wore off. Even after that, I kept it. So perhaps The Pouch is a form of 'envelope' bag with a different closure.

At any rate, I've carried my share of handle-less bags and this one doesn't attract me. Good for Mr. Lee, good for new BV fans, good for me finding the classics at a much more affordable price.

There's room for all of us.


----------



## southernbelle43

Linene said:


> And I was afraid I would be misunderstood too, so I deleted that part (english is not my mother tounge..) - sorry!
> Now I see -  Omg, is that a bag? I thought it was a bag charm


It may be a charm.  I cannot tell, but they are making bags that small and people are carrying them.   Your English is quite good


----------



## OneMoreDay

Linene said:


> And I was afraid I would be misunderstood too, so I deleted that part (english is not my mother tounge..) - sorry!
> Now I see -  Omg, is that a bag? I thought it was a bag charm


It's a fully working bag charm.


----------



## V0N1B2

Metallic Nappa Pouch in Oro



Also saw the new colour “Nude” in the Pouch 20. Loved it! 
The colour, not the bag. 
They had full size Nero and Poppy Pouches as well as a Pouch 20 in Nero on the shelf and the plain Pouch 20 with the crossbody strap in Blush was brought out from the back. Yet they’re sold out and there’s a waiting list.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pouch in a print called Bark. Coming soon. Credit to milliescampion via newbottega.


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> Metallic Nappa Pouch in Oro
> View attachment 4508261
> 
> 
> Also saw the new colour “Nude” in the Pouch 20. Loved it!
> The colour, not the bag.
> They had full size Nero and Poppy Pouches as well as a Pouch 20 in Nero on the shelf and the plain Pouch 20 with the crossbody strap in Blush was brought out from the back. Yet they’re sold out and there’s a waiting list.


Pouch in Nude. Wish it was a tinge warmer but it's a pretty colour. Credit to newbottega.


----------



## Linene

OneMoreDay said:


> Pouch in Nude. Wish it was a tinge warmer but it's a pretty colour. Credit to newbottega.
> View attachment 4508277



I agree, pretty colour but would prefer a tinge warmer - and less pink undertone. However, I have yet so see it IRL


----------



## diane278

This arrived this morning.....the small Nero pouch with the strap.....so far, it’s just ridden shotgun with me to the post office.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> This arrived today.....the small Nero pouch with the strap.....
> View attachment 4510261


Very elegant-looking.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Very elegant-looking.


Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

How heavy is the regular-sized (or large?) smooth leather Pouch?


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> How heavy is the regular-sized (or large?) smooth leather Pouch?


I have no idea how much the large weighs. I haven’t held or seen one irl. (I’ve been having my purchases shipped to me for some time, so they’re all I’ve handled.)


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I have no idea how much the large weighs. I haven’t held or seen one irl. (I’ve been having my purchases shipped to me for some time, so they’re all I’ve handled.)  I know Ksuromax has handled the large, so she can help with that information, and probably others know, too.


It was a question to the general populace, so to speak, I apologize if I seem to have directed it toward you -


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> It was a question to the general populace, so to speak, I apologize if I seem to have directed it toward you -


That’s ok.....I wasn’t sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> .the small Nero pouch


I'm looking forward to see how you will be styling it.


----------



## indiaink

I think, after looking at a myriad of photos and reading online, I'm starting to come around to The Pouch, especially in Nero. I am curious about the weight, though ... for the full-size one, whatever is passing for that now. The Mini with the strap is not of interest.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> That’s ok.....I wasn’t sure.


Well you are the POUCH QUEEN after all. We expect you to know these things.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Well you are the POUCH QUEEN after all. We expect you to know these things.


Yeah, well, life’s full of disappointments....and I provide my share of them!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Yeah, well, life’s full of disappointments....and I provide my share of them!


Diane you NEVER disappoint.  You brighten my day every day with your posts.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I have 2 of the small pouches with straps and love them. Very roomy and easy to carry. REALLY tempted by the wine and cream colors but with the volume of sales I’m thinking they will show up on the after market soon?  I think I will just be patient.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I think, after looking at a myriad of photos and reading online, I'm starting to come around to The Pouch, especially in Nero. I am curious about the weight, though ... for the full-size one, whatever is passing for that now. The Mini with the strap is not of interest.


i've held the large ones, they are not heavy when empty, can't tell the exact weight, i tried them in the boutique with no scale at hands, but i would say approx they are 500-600 grams /1.5 lbs
they are roomy, and will fit quite a bit, and then handheld they will feel quite heavy, i guess your hand may easily go numb if you carry if for a while


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i've held the large ones, they are not heavy when empty, can't tell the exact weight, i tried them in the boutique with no scale at hands, but i would say approx they are 500-600 grams /1.5 lbs
> they are roomy, and will fit quite a bit, and then handheld they will feel quite heavy, i guess your hand may easily go numb if you carry if for a while


Thank you  I don't carry much (my stuff always swims around happily in the imaginary ocean that is inside of my Cervo Hobos) so I think I'd be OK ... we'll see. They are 'quite the investment piece at this point, but I am liking the looks of them. Maybe because I want to just use them as a nice fluffy leather pillow. But not for over a grand.


----------



## sngsk

I was just coming round to the Pouch when I saw the latest design: "The Sponge Pouch". I am sorry if I offend anyone who may love it but the first thing that came to mind was merkins. Then, just one question: Why??!


----------



## blueiris

sngsk said:


> I was just coming round to the Pouch when I saw the latest design: "The Sponge Pouch". I am sorry if I offend anyone who may love it but the first thing that came to mind was merkins. Then, just one question: Why??!



Oh, goodness!
I got a kick out of the idea of the white "sponge" looking so much like a mop head (like I could take it off the shelf, attach it to a handle, and start cleaning).  But I don't think I'd want to touch this one.


----------



## krawford

Have you seen the price of that Sponge?


----------



## grietje

sngsk said:


> I was just coming round to the Pouch when I saw the latest design: "The Sponge Pouch". I am sorry if I offend anyone who may love it but the first thing that came to mind was merkins. Then, just one question: Why??!





blueiris said:


> Oh, goodness!
> I got a kick out of the idea of the white "sponge" looking so much like a mop head (like I could take it off the shelf, attach it to a handle, and start cleaning).  But I don't think I'd want to touch this one.



Carmel sent me photos of the sponge and I told them it reminded me of a ‘Cousin Itt’ bag.


----------



## grietje

krawford said:


> Have you seen the price of that Sponge?



It’s absurd!!!  I am curious on the texture. I think it’d be like one of the rubber stress balls.


----------



## wheihk

krawford said:


> Have you seen the price of that Sponge?


I dunno who on earth would pay that price for these


----------



## diane278

wheihk said:


> I dunno who on earth would pay that price for these


I’d be more likely to pay something to keep it OUT of my house. Ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## Nibb

To me the bags look like Tribbles from Star Trek, how awesome would it be to tote around a BV Tribble bag? #goals


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> To me the bags look like Tribbles from Star Trek, how awesome would it be to tote around a BV Tribble bag? #goals


If it was a very low price, I would *so* buy this for the Tribble effect. I loved that episode!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Got to see it IRL while in Chicago. Although not my taste at all, the inside is pretty cool. Woven leather.

And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Got to see it IRL while in Chicago. Although not my taste at all, the inside is pretty cool. Woven leather.
> 
> And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).


Oh dear sweet baby Jesus in heaven.  What in the actual f*ck is with that cheap azz looking leather heat stamp inside.
Lordt please grant me the strength to go on....


----------



## indiaink

*


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> To me the bags look like Tribbles from Star Trek, how awesome would it be to tote around a BV Tribble bag? #goals


It does look like a Tribble! Only really not as cute.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Got to see it IRL while in Chicago. Although not my taste at all, the inside is pretty cool. Woven leather.
> 
> And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).


What's with the upper edge of that basket bag? The one that looks like it should have chocolate Easter bunnies in it...


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> It does look like a Tribble! Only really not as cute.


I don't know what a Tribble is, but that thing definitely would benefit from googly eyes and antenae.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I don't know what a Tribble is, but that thing definitely would benefit from googly eyes and antenae.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4513584


Looks like *****'s hair...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Looks like *****'s hair...


The pain. You guys are close enough to know what we're going through eh?


----------



## Nibb

And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).[/QUOTE]

The bucket bags reminds me a bit of the Loewe raffia tote that is trending now, I like the concept of a luxe leather summer bag. From where I sit, looking at a picture on the Internet, the bag appears to be having issues holding its shape. Did it’s shape look odd at the store? Thank for posting the pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> The pain. You guys are close enough to know what we're going through eh?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## wheihk

Nibb said:


> And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).
> 
> The bucket bags reminds me a bit of the Loewe raffia tote that is trending now, I like the concept of a luxe leather summer bag. From where I sit, looking at a picture on the Internet, the bag appears to be having issues holding its shape. Did it’s shape look odd at the store? Thank for posting the pictures.


And they are asking the classic cabat price for the basket


----------



## whateve

Buckeyemommy said:


> Got to see it IRL while in Chicago. Although not my taste at all, the inside is pretty cool. Woven leather.
> 
> And a photo of the basket bag (not sure of real name).


It's knit.


----------



## V0N1B2

wheihk said:


> And they are asking the classic cabat price for the basket


More, actually. The Large basket is, I think, a few thousand more than a Medium Cabat. Yeah, ok


----------



## jburgh

I’ve held the large pouch in the metallic gold.  What struck me is how much it feels like carrying a football.  The bag was empty, but when filled, it would be very difficult to carry under the arm.  It needs a strap that can be tucked inside.  The metalllic gold didn’t feel heavy when empty, but it had a very strange odor.


----------



## ksuromax

is it a good sign when a SA in Bloomie's knows your name??  
i think, i am such a weirdo in their eyes (due to taking so many pix every time i pop in ) that they have me on some list, not sure if it's a 'good', or 'black' list, or any other?... but it deinitely was odd when she greeted my by name!  
anyway, fresh supply of mod shots
i asked her for the weight of the pouches, and she checked it for me, but alas, no exact weight was mentioned in their books/system. 
I second @jburgh the large is not too heavy on its own, but it has some weight and will definitely get heavy with the stuff in it, and it has no strap to give rest to your hand


----------



## ksuromax

this one is uber cute!! i really loved it!


----------



## ksuromax

and finally!! the Mini!


----------



## ksuromax

and the bonus


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> this one is uber cute!! i really loved it!


I love this one too!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> is it a good sign when a SA in Bloomie's knows your name??
> i think, i am such a weirdo in their eyes (due to taking so many pix every time i pop in ) that they have me on some list, not sure if it's a 'good', or 'black' list, or any other?... but it deinitely was odd when she greeted my by name!
> anyway, fresh supply of mod shots
> i asked her for the weight of the pouches, and she checked it for me, but alas, no exact weight was mentioned in their books/system.
> I second @jburgh the large is not too heavy on its own, but it has some weight and will definitely get heavy with the stuff in it, and it has no strap to give rest to your hand


forgot to mention - the large dark is not Nero, it's blue! very nice dark blue colour, a shade darker than Denim
forgot to ask the actual name


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> forgot to mention - the large dark is not Nero, it's blue! very nice dark blue colour, a shade darker than Denim
> forgot to ask the actual name



It’s called Deep Blue. It’s replacing tourmaline.

Carmel sent me this photo.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> It’s called Deep Blue. It’s replacing tourmaline.
> 
> Carmel sent me this photo.
> View attachment 4514644


thanks!
imho, that's not a replacement of Tourmaline, it is clean blue a shade darker than Denim, and without any purple hue 
a very nice, elegant colour i must say


----------



## doni

Oooh, love it so much. This will be a Fall addition (large size, smooth leather), the only question is the color.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> imho, that's not a replacement of Tourmaline, it is clean blue a shade darker than Denim, and without any purple hue
> a very nice, elegant colour i must say


. 

I agree that it’s not a replacement at all.  I also agree it’s a nice blue.


----------



## diane278

This is the photo I received. I like the color but I have an unsuccessful history with blue bags.....


----------



## blueiris

diane278 said:


> This is the photo I received. I like the color but I have an unsuccessful history with blue bags.....
> View attachment 4514739



Thanks for the photo.  It’s a nice blue.  It kind of reminds me of Baltic (from FW2008 or thereabouts).  I might have to look into this color, even though I already know that I will miss tourmaline, if that color is going away.  I really like tourmaline.


----------



## diane278

blueiris said:


> Thanks for the photo.  It’s a nice blue.  It kind of reminds me of Baltic (from FW2008 or thereabouts).  I might have to look into this color, even though I already know that I will miss tourmaline, if that color is going away.  I really like tourmaline.


My SA told me that it actually has a more turquoise tone irl than appears in the photo. I reserved a small smooth mist.  I’ve been using the small pouches like crazy. I know I’ll use the smooth mist pouch more than I’d use the smooth blue one.


----------



## blueiris

diane278 said:


> My SA told me that it actually has a more turquoise tone irl than appears in the photo. I reserved a small smooth mist.  I’ve been using the small pouches like crazy. I know I’ll use the smooth mist pouch more than I’d use the smooth blue one.



Thanks for the info.  Good to know about the turquoise tint; I think that rules it out for me.


----------



## jburgh

Thank you for posting al these pictures, @ksuromax.  We really appreciate them.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Thank you for posting al these pictures, @ksuromax.  We really appreciate them.


my pleasure


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the differences between lambskin leather and butter calf?


----------



## sparklywacky

I wish they would have medium sized The Pouch with a strap soon? The small is too small and the large is too large and it doesn’t even have a strap.


----------



## ksuromax

sparklywacky said:


> I wish they would have medium sized The Pouch with a strap soon? The small is too small and the large is too large and it doesn’t even have a strap.


amen!


----------



## blueiris

sparklywacky said:


> I wish they would have medium sized The Pouch with a strap soon? The small is too small and the large is too large and it doesn’t even have a strap.



I was really surprised at just how large the large clutch is.  The photos did not convey the amount of presence this bag has, especially in the brighter colors.  If I needed a bag with that amount of capacity, I think I'd probably choose a different bag because I wouldn't want to lug my belongings in the crook of my arm like that.  A strap would be handy, as you say, but then again, I'm not wild about this silhouette for a shoulder-carry bag; not in this large size, anyway.  Hmm...


----------



## couturequeen

Finally got a chance to try on the new designs!

Was not a huge fan of the structured bags but the leathers and treatments were, of course, incredible. I found the Pouch 20 more practical than any other styles. I agree there needs to be a medium with a strap.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Delicate shade of blue. Credit to momoland_tokyo.


----------



## V0N1B2

^^ This is TOPAZIO I believe?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Is the pouch avaliable in the "mist" color or only in the newer "plaster"?

...Will any bags be avaliable in "mist" going forward?


----------



## averagejoe

The pouch will come with a beautiful chain strap! (pictures from Spotted Fashion) 











I love the way this looks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> ^^ This is TOPAZIO I believe?


Yes, it's Topazio.


----------



## ksuromax

averagejoe said:


> The pouch will come with a beautiful chain strap! (pictures from Spotted Fashion)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way this* looks*!


'looks' - maybe 
'wears' - highly unlikely 
such chunky chain won't sit comfortably on the shoulder, but will be digging in the shoulder/arm crook, and imho won't be easy to wear at all. 
I used to own a Prada bag with similar chains handles, ended up selling it because it never stayed put on the shoulder, or, if i loaded it to make it stay on under own weight, it was darn heavy and digging in causing pain.


----------



## krawford

I wish I  liked it, but I just don't


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 'looks' - maybe
> 'wears' - highly unlikely
> such chunky chain won't sit comfortably on the shoulder, but will be digging in the shoulder/arm crook, and imho won't be easy to wear at all.
> I used to own a Prada bag with similar chains handles, ended up selling it because it never stayed put on the shoulder, or, if i loaded it to make it stay on under own weight, it was darn heavy and digging in causing pain.


While I can appreciate the look, I remember my old Marc Jacobs bags with the thick heavy chains. Very noisy...


----------



## V0N1B2

Be careful out there in the resale interwebz my little pouch loving ladies!
Hall of Shame - Place for BV Fakes to report


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Be careful out there in the resale interwebz my little pouch loving ladies!
> Hall of Shame - Place for BV Fakes to report


“Likely genuine”? Wow...how’s that for a confidence builder


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> “Likely genuine”? Wow...how’s that for a confidence builder


Real Authentication: Likely Genuine
V0N1B2 (and really anyone with eyes): Blatant Fake


----------



## JenJBS

Just saw The Pouch in a dark purple butter calf leather at Bergdorf Goodman and want it so badly... But at $2,400 I just can't. That sound you hear is my heart breaking. Especially since they only have one left, and I'm sure it will sell before I can get the money to buy it.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Just saw The Pouch in a dark purple butter calf leather at Bergdorf Goodman and want it so badly... But at $2,400 I just can't. That sound you hear is my heart breaking. Especially since they only have one left, and I'm sure it will sell before I can get the money to buy it.


Is that quetsche?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Is that quetsche?



Probably. Just says 'Dark Purple' on the website. 

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/b...pj9_ZWDPnV217rDYfrBoCaSQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Probably. Just says 'Dark Purple' on the website.
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/b...pj9_ZWDPnV217rDYfrBoCaSQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Not that quetsche is the easiest word in the world but I like it better when there's a more descriptive name for the colours, makes it easier to keep the seasons apart. Balenciaga has kind of done away with that too. "Red" doesn't make it nearly as easy as "rouge theatre", "rouge vif", etc.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Not that quetsche is the easiest word in the world but I like it better when there's a more descriptive name for the colours, makes it easier to keep the seasons apart. Balenciaga has kind of done away with that too. "Red" doesn't make it nearly as easy as "rouge theatre", "rouge vif", etc.



Agreed. And if they didn't want to use quetsche they could use damson or plum to be more descriptive.


----------



## shopping247

So... I've been stalking the BV forum and this thread and I caught the Pouch bug when  I saw many of the NY fashion week street-style photos (this bag was seen all over the place).  I caught the bug so bad that I made my first BV purchase of the year - Pouch Butter Calf in Deep Blue.   I am in love and was contemplating whether to get one more in a different color (yet another black bag to add to my collection or maybe the neutral caramel color?). 

However, while stalking the BV site over the past two weeks for a stock replenishment, I noticed TWO price increases: from $2400 to $2500, then shortly after another jump to $2700.  Has anyone noticed this too? This seems rather sudden and abrupt, no?  I guess Kering is trying to take advantage of its "It-bag" status to maximize profits?? Still, I would expect that the increase would happen maybe the following season.


----------



## diane278

Nothing the current regime does makes much sense to me.  I think I’ve become immune to it.


----------



## southernbelle43

shopping247 said:


> So... I've been stalking the BV forum and this thread and I caught the Pouch bug when  I saw many of the NY fashion week street-style photos (this bag was seen all over the place).  I caught the bug so bad that I made my first BV purchase of the year - Pouch Butter Calf in Deep Blue.   I am in love and was contemplating whether to get one more in a different color (yet another black bag to add to my collection or maybe the neutral caramel color?).
> 
> However, while stalking the BV site over the past two weeks for a stock replenishment, I noticed TWO price increases: from $2400 to $2500, then shortly after another jump to $2700.  Has anyone noticed this too? This seems rather sudden and abrupt, no?  I guess Kering is trying to take advantage of its "It-bag" status to maximize profits?? Still, I would expect that the increase would happen maybe the following season.


Wow, that is a significant increase.  But I only buy preowned, so....  I hate it for those of you who want a new one.


----------



## ksuromax

shopping247 said:


> So... I've been stalking the BV forum and this thread and I caught the Pouch bug when  I saw many of the NY fashion week street-style photos (this bag was seen all over the place).  I caught the bug so bad that I made my first BV purchase of the year - Pouch Butter Calf in Deep Blue.   I am in love and was contemplating whether to get one more in a different color (yet another black bag to add to my collection or maybe the neutral caramel color?).
> 
> However, while stalking the BV site over the past two weeks for a stock replenishment, I noticed TWO price increases: from $2400 to $2500, then shortly after another jump to $2700.  Has anyone noticed this too? This seems rather sudden and abrupt, no?  I guess Kering is trying to take advantage of its "It-bag" status to maximize profits?? Still, I would expect that the increase would happen maybe the following season.


2.7 k?? are they serious? that's roughly the price of large Veneta (Med was around 2.2-2.3, or so) while there's NO any artisan input to it, the speed that the internet got flooded with the replicas of these says better than any words - they are easy to make, and nothing special to ask such price for! 
I have seen a BV artisan weaving a Veneta bag! i refuse to put the Pouch on the same level of craftsmanship!! No way!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Has anybody got any of the croc Pouches? I can't find any decent views of the sides/bottoms of that bag. Also, did the croc versions come with the little wallet attachment?


----------



## V0N1B2

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Has anybody got any of the croc Pouches? I can't find any decent views of the sides/bottoms of that bag. Also, did the croc versions come with the little wallet attachment?


The website states that the Crocodile Pouch comes with a hardware ring to attach matching card case, sold separately.
I haven't seen the bottom of this pouch yet - were you wondering how the seams look on the bottom?  I know it's done in three pieces, and I'm pretty sure there is a bottom seam that runs lengthwise - at least for the centre panel.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

V0N1B2 said:


> The website states that the Crocodile Pouch comes with a hardware ring to attach matching card case, sold separately.
> I haven't seen the bottom of this pouch yet - were you wondering how the seams look on the bottom?  I know it's done in three pieces, and I'm pretty sure there is a bottom seam that runs lengthwise - at least for the centre panel.




Yes, the bottom had me curious- on some of the pouches, the center piece is done in one, and yet going on what I've seen of the crocodile pattern, I had wondered if the seam was present. Thanks!


----------



## shopping247

diane278 said:


> Nothing the current regime does makes much sense to me.  I think I’ve become immune to it.



Ugh. I guess I need to become immune too. I've been immune to price increases with other design  houses, but I feel like the community usually gets a heads-up before the increases occur. BV just snuck theirs in (and I happen to notice because I was cyber stalking their site on a daily basis).


----------



## shopping247

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, that is a significant increase.  But I only buy preowned, so....  I hate it for those of you who want a new one.



I would have bought the Pouch pre-owned if I came across the color I wanted (and was patient enough to wait for one). The ones I saw on TRR were only $200 less than the retail price so I decided to go full retail (before the recent price increases).


----------



## shopping247

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Yes, the bottom had me curious- on some of the pouches, the center piece is done in one, and yet going on what I've seen of the crocodile pattern, I had wondered if the seam was present. Thanks!



I think there is a seam at the bottom, and based on my Pouch there are two total pieces of leather used to create the silhouette, with the pieces connecting at the bottom to form a seam. I came across this pic of Rihanna w/the white croc Pouch:

https://www.purseblog.com/images/2019/10/Rihanna-2.jpg

If you search around there are more pics of her carrying this bag at different times, but I didn't see any pics that would show the bottom of this bag.


----------



## diane278

shopping247 said:


> Ugh. I guess I need to become immune too. I've been immune to price increases with other design  houses, but I feel like the community usually gets a heads-up before the increases occur. BV just snuck theirs in (and I happen to notice because I was cyber stalking their site on a daily basis).


I meant that I’m immune to the decisions the New BV is making.  I definitely need to work on my communication skills!  At this point, I don’t see myself buying more bags, so I’m not even visiting the BV website these days.
Boy, how I wish I’d kept my Ferro Sloane and one of my parachutes.....such is life.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I meant that I’m immune to the decisions the New BV is making.  I definitely need to work on my communication skills!  At this point, I don’t see myself buying more bags, so I’m not even visiting the BV website these days.
> Boy, how I wish I’d kept my Ferro Sloane and one of my parachutes.....such is life.....


I just saw a ferro Sloane somewhere...


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> 'looks' - maybe
> 'wears' - highly unlikely
> such chunky chain won't sit comfortably on the shoulder, but will be digging in the shoulder/arm crook, and imho won't be easy to wear at all.
> I used to own a Prada bag with similar chains handles, ended up selling it because it never stayed put on the shoulder, or, if i loaded it to make it stay on under own weight, it was darn heavy and digging in causing pain.



I think Lee has a hard time distinguishing between bags looking 'handmade' and 'homemade'.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> and the bonus



That's the best IMO. Go exotic or go home


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> That's the best IMO. Go exotic or go home


and off i went home!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> and off i went home!



I see they (yellow and natural python) are both sold out online (UK)


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I see they (yellow and natural python) are both sold out online (UK)


wonder how long it will take to see them on the re-sellers' sites? 1 month? or less?


----------



## V0N1B2

ScandiStyle91 said:


> ISO: The light tan pouch! in smooth calf leather, not the intreccio.. I don't want to buy from individuals and haven't found it on The RealReal. You guys seen it anywhere else? Needs to be an actual website and not ebay. I dont trust them lol..


Does your local boutique have one?
Bellevue, WA had one a little while ago. They brought it out for us from the back.
(425) 201-3232


----------



## OneMoreDay

New colours and seasonal Cork prints.
Credit to thefrontrowparis.


Credit to thenuova.concierge.


----------



## luxury.ninja

*PRE-SPRING 2020 POUCHES*

THE POUCH

INTRECCIATO 15 NAPPA: BORDEAUX, BRIGHT RED, CARAMEL
VITELLO NAPPATO: LIGHT ORANGE, MOUTARDE, RUST, BRIGHT RED
CORK: NATURALE
ALLIGATOR: NERO, MUD, PINE GREEN, LIGHT ORANGE, PLASTER, CARAMEL
CRAQUELE: ZABAIONE
PITONE: NATURAL



*Pouch 20 in Cork and Craquele



*The Pouch in Cork



*The Pouch in Bordeaux Intrecciato 15 Nappa


----------



## JenJBS

Amazing the difference between seeing something online and actually seeing it and holding it. In New York for work this week, and soon as I was checked into the hotel I walked the half mile to the BV Madison Ave store. I'd wanted The Pouch, not the smaller Pouch 20. Then I saw and held them, and stood in front of the mirror holding them. Pouch 20 is such a better choice for me. And she had a blue metallic Pouch 20, which I don't see on the website. The metallic nappa leather felt nicer than I expected and looked like the online photos; didn't have one in the butter calf leather for me to feel. So I've now updated my TPF Wishlist from Pouch to Pouch 20. 

While getting on the plane I saw a lady with a BV purse. Not sure which one, but it had the distinctive intreccio weave.


----------



## muchstuff

Saw this on IG today...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Craquele 2019 
Harrods London


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Croco Pouch, Harrods. Available. Anyone?


----------



## hermesgirl01

Linene said:


> View attachment 4507843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta was never a luxury brand that interested me or a brand I would purchase from...until Daniel Lee came along. I have turned 50 and yes I am a new (old ..haha..) customer to BV. I love the clean and simple look of the new Bottega. So much that I got my self The Pouch, and I love it! It is something new and fresh in my handbag collection, and I really did not need another top handle, shoulder or crossbody bag - I already got all that covered .
> And for those of you that commented on the lack of handles - when I put it under my arm, I am actually handsfree - more so than with my top handle bags.
> 
> Yes - totally unstructured and logo free, just a whole lot of buttery soft calf skin! I’m in! #newbottega


Are you still happy with your purchase? Obviously The Pouch cannot be used as an everyday, run your errands kind of a bag, but are you comfortable with carrying it around? I just purchased the large pouch in the Camello color but am on the wait list for a Nero Intrecciato - can't decide if I should keep it...
thanks!


----------



## doni

I finally got the Pouch in a color I wanted, the bordeaux.
I am the first to admit to being caught up in a trend but I have to say I liked this bag the moment I saw it and had not imagined it would have become so popular, it being a pouch. I waited this long because to me this is more a Winter bag. I also loved the Celine one this seems to be derivative of, but that only sold one season and was in very short supply so never got my hands on one.

 I love clutches and wear them all the time (also tend to wear bags with straps as clutches), so this is right up my alley. I have to say I find it extremely comfortable to wear but also such a pleasure to hold. It is roomy and practical and very beautiful. I think when the fad goes it will remain a classic and wearable bag but who knows. I have had friends who have no clue about Instagram trends and have never heard of this bag compliment it and praise its beauty. It is a brilliant reworking on a very classic and traditional bag shape. Very happy with it.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I am so glad that  you are happy with your buy!  The pouch truly is beautiful!

I have a question for you, any every one else that has bought it, or even just tried it on,
how on earth do you hold it in your hand without getting nail-marks in the leather? 

I tried one in store a while ago, and don't you need to have extremely strong hands/fingers to hold it with your fingers straight without bending them inwards to grab the bag properly?

I was afraid that I would leave marks on the bag in store, and I don't even have long nails.

This is one of my two biggest hesitations about this bag (the other one being that it doesn't have a attachable strap) and I am so surprised that no one (that I have seen) have brought up this problem, so maybe it's just me?


This is how I needed to grab it, to not drop it after 30 seconds.







This is how I see models holding it  in pictures? For how long can one hold a bag that heavy in this position without bending the fingers for a better grip?







Or do you all just tuck it under your arm? 




doni said:


> I finally got the Pouch in a color I wanted, the bordeaux.
> I am the first to admit to being caught up in a trend but I have to say I liked this bag the moment I saw it and had not imagined it would have become so popular, it being a pouch. I waited this long because to me this is more a Winter bag. I also loved the Celine one this seems to be derivative of, but that only sold one season and was in very short supply so never got my hands on one.
> 
> I love clutches and wear them all the time (also tend to wear bags with straps as clutches), so this is right up my alley. I have to say I find it extremely comfortable to wear but also such a pleasure to hold. It is roomy and practical and very beautiful. I think when the fad goes it will remain a classic and wearable bag but who knows. I have had friends who have no clue about Instagram trends and have never heard of this bag compliment it and praise its beauty. It is a brilliant reworking on a very classic and traditional bag shape. Very happy with it.


----------



## doni

Thenewestgirl said:


> I am so glad that  you are happy with your buy!  The pouch truly is beautiful!
> 
> I have a question for you, any every one else that has bought it, or even just tried it on,
> how on earth do you hold it in your hand without getting nail-marks in the leather?
> 
> I tried one in store a while ago, and don't you need to have extremely strong hands/fingers to hold it with your fingers straight without bending them inwards to grab the bag properly?
> 
> I was afraid that I would leave marks on the bag in store, and I don't even have long nails.
> 
> This is one of my biggest hesitations about the bag, and I am so surprised that no one (that I have seen) have brought up this problem, so maybe it's just me?
> 
> This is how I needed to grab it, to not drop it after 30 seconds.
> 
> Or do you all just tuck it under your arm?



I wear my nails very short, so don't have this problem.
I did notice the leather can dent very easily. The cord of the label left a mark in the leather that covers the metal tube piece. That said the leather is tensed there so more prone to marking.


----------



## blueiris

Thenewestgirl said:


> I have a question for you, any every one else that has bought it, or even just tried it on,
> how on earth do you hold it in your hand without getting nail-marks in the leather?
> 
> I tried one in store a while ago, and don't you need to have extremely strong hands/fingers to hold it with your fingers straight without bending them inwards to grab the bag properly?
> 
> I was afraid that I would leave marks on the bag in store, and I don't even have long nails.
> 
> This is one of my two biggest hesitations about this bag (the other one being that it doesn't have a attachable strap) and I am so surprised that no one (that I have seen) have brought up this problem, so maybe it's just me?
> .....
> This is how I see models holding it  in pictures? For how long can one hold a bag that heavy in this position without bending the fingers for a better grip?
> 
> View attachment 4582032
> 
> View attachment 4582033
> 
> 
> Or do you all just tuck it under your arm?



Hi!  I don't own this clutch, but I did try it on.  For what it's worth, my own instinct was to pick it up and cradle it in my hand from underneath.  I hold all my clutches this way, regardless of size or shape.  Maybe that's just me.  I'd be too afraid of dropping my clutch if I had to hold it clothespin-style, especially when it's weighed down by whatever I have inside it.

I did not see the modeling photos ahead of time, so I didn't have any particular suggestion on how it "should" be held when I tried it on.  Those pouches in the modeling photos are probably empty, and the models aren't carrying them while walking or doing anything, so I take those photos with a grain of salt.

The pouch looks good on you!


----------



## shopping247

doni said:


> I finally got the Pouch in a color I wanted, the bordeaux.
> I am the first to admit to being caught up in a trend but I have to say I liked this bag the moment I saw it and had not imagined it would have become so popular, it being a pouch. I waited this long because to me this is more a Winter bag. I also loved the Celine one this seems to be derivative of, but that only sold one season and was in very short supply so never got my hands on one.
> 
> I love clutches and wear them all the time (also tend to wear bags with straps as clutches), so this is right up my alley. I have to say I find it extremely comfortable to wear but also such a pleasure to hold. It is roomy and practical and very beautiful. I think when the fad goes it will remain a classic and wearable bag but who knows. I have had friends who have no clue about Instagram trends and have never heard of this bag compliment it and praise its beauty. It is a brilliant reworking on a very classic and traditional bag shape. Very happy with it.



Congrats on getting the bordeaux pouch! I love this color and would have gotten this one if I didn't already have a bordeaux purse in my collection already (the Céline box <-- #oldceline). 

I also find this style extremely comfortable to wear, and like you, I've been wearing many of my bags that have straps like clutches so getting The Pouch and using it was pretty easy.  Also, I find original size (the maxi, I think it's called) to perfectly hold my daily essentials (sunglass+case, glasses+case, wallet, keys, phone, small cosmetic pouch).


----------



## shopping247

Thenewestgirl said:


> I am so glad that  you are happy with your buy!  The pouch truly is beautiful!
> 
> I have a question for you, any every one else that has bought it, or even just tried it on,
> how on earth do you hold it in your hand without getting nail-marks in the leather?
> 
> I tried one in store a while ago, and don't you need to have extremely strong hands/fingers to hold it with your fingers straight without bending them inwards to grab the bag properly?
> 
> I was afraid that I would leave marks on the bag in store, and I don't even have long nails.
> 
> This is one of my two biggest hesitations about this bag (the other one being that it doesn't have a attachable strap) and I am so surprised that no one (that I have seen) have brought up this problem, so maybe it's just me?
> 
> 
> This is how I needed to grab it, to not drop it after 30 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 4582034
> View attachment 4582037
> View attachment 4582039
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I see models holding it  in pictures? For how long can one hold a bag that heavy in this position without bending the fingers for a better grip?
> 
> View attachment 4582032
> 
> View attachment 4582033
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you all just tuck it under your arm?



I don't have long nails either and don't seem to be scratching the bag at all when gripping it from my finger tips. I switch between holding the bag like this and holding it under my arm; it all depends on what I am doing (dropping kids off with their bags or going to the office) and what I am carrying with me at the moment. My daily routine is that I carry a heavy tote bag over my shoulders to work and I carry my kids' backpacks over my shoulders to their schools so as of late I've been carrying all my bags w/straps like a clutch or gripping in my hands.


----------



## rakhee81

I bought the pouch 20 in gold a couple of months ago in London and can’t believe the price has gone up here already by over 15%! Feel lucky to have literally stumbled upon it without too much trouble!


----------



## chloebagfreak

rakhee81 said:


> I bought the pouch 20 in gold a couple of months ago in London and can’t believe the price has gone up here already by over 15%! Feel lucky to have literally stumbled upon it without too much trouble!


That’s great that you got one before a price increase! I just ordered two yesterday and cannot wait to try and see what fits inside. They are so cute!  The gold is amazing!


----------



## pinksky777

My new pouch


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pre-Spring 2020 Shoulder Pouches are up on the website.


----------



## doni

Oh my, I don’t like these at all!

thanks for the pics!


----------



## muchstuff

doni said:


> Oh my, I don’t like this at all!
> 
> thanks for the pics!


It would be interesting to see it not stuffed and actually on the shoulder but I'm not a fan of what I see at present. Would look better in intrecciato, but doesn't almost anything?


----------



## doni

muchstuff said:


> It would be interesting to see it not stuffed and actually on the shoulder but I'm not a fan of what I see at present. Would look better in intrecciato, but doesn't almost anything?



There are pics of them worn. They actually look better than I thought even though I didn’t realize they are so big!

they will release them in intracciato too I am sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

FYI ladies... 
For anyone buying The Pouch (and The Arco & Cassette) on the resale market, please please please get all relevant photos and authenticate before buying. There are an alarming number of fake bags now out there. The fakes now include the Pouch, Cassette, Arco, Classic, and Drop styles. 
Do your homework.


----------



## muchstuff

doni said:


> There are pics of them worn. They actually look better than I thought even though I didn’t realize they are so big!
> 
> they will release them in intracciato too I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 4585811
> View attachment 4585812


Oh so it’s that bag, yeah, there’s potential, would love to see it unstuffed. And I’m guessing different sizes.  Sleeping bag, wearable, and maybe a tiny useless cute thing.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI ladies...
> For anyone buying The Pouch (and The Arco & Cassette) on the resale market, please please please get all relevant photos and authenticate before buying. There are an alarming number of fake bags now out there. The fakes now include the Pouch, Cassette, Arco, Classic, and Drop styles.
> Do your homework.


Yikes


----------



## fabuleux

doni said:


> There are pics of them worn. They actually look better than I thought even though I didn’t realize they are so big!
> 
> they will release them in intracciato too I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 4585811
> View attachment 4585812


These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Oh so it’s that bag, yeah, there’s potential, would love to see it unstuffed. And I’m guessing different sizes.  Sleeping bag, wearable, and maybe a tiny useless cute thing.


For $5,800 CDN (incl tax) for the medium size, I’m pretty sure I could find a much nicer leather hobo.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> For $5,800 CDN (incl tax) for the medium size, I’m pretty sure I could find a much nicer leather hobo.


I don’t even look at the prices because I know I can’t afford them.


----------



## muchstuff

fabuleux said:


> These are gorgeous!!!


But will your EC fit?  ( I just found that thread recently and I died ).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really liking Rust. Beautiful shade.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Looks like Cipria is that warm toned beige I've been waiting for. Nude was too cool for my liking, especially with that pink undertone.


----------



## ksuromax

i agree, Cipria looks better 
more neutral than Nude, imo


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Really liking Rust. Beautiful shade.
> View attachment 4586043
> View attachment 4586044
> View attachment 4586045
> View attachment 4586046
> View attachment 4586047


Loving it too!


----------



## RT1

I looked at several colors Saturday in the Dallas boutique.
I went with the Black butter calf leather.
They had a beautiful Orange that looked so nice, but decided it was not to be.

I also saw the color “Cork” and was not at all impressed with that color.
It reminded me of “cat vomit.”
Sorry if this offends anyone, it just was plain “blah!”


----------



## pinksky777

RTone said:


> I looked at several colors Saturday in the Dallas boutique.
> I went with the Black butter calf leather.
> They had a beautiful Orange that looked so nice, but decided it was not to be.
> 
> I also saw the color “Cork” and was not at all impressed with that color.
> It reminded me of “cat vomit.”
> Sorry if this offends anyone, it just was plain “blah!”


cat vomit. I saw it at my boutique as well and I agree it just doesn’t look right AND it’s very stiff  IMO. I love my black butter calf pouch and to me it makes it more edgy and cool in a sense, because everyone everywhere seems to have it in that tan color... Congrats!!!


----------



## chiclawyer

Is anyone finding it difficult to incorporate their large pouch into their routine? I’m having a hard time figuring out what occasions to use mine for. I’m so accustomed to using bags with shoulder straps that I’m finding the pouch rather perplexing (as my only experience with clutches has been for evening, and the pouch feels a bit too large & casual for evening imho). How are you using yours?


----------



## doni

chiclawyer said:


> Is anyone finding it difficult to incorporate their large pouch into their routine? I’m having a hard time figuring out what occasions to use mine for. I’m so accustomed to using bags with shoulder straps that I’m finding the pouch rather perplexing (as my only experience with clutches has been for evening, and the pouch feels a bit too large & casual for evening imho). How are you using yours?



I wear pouches fairly often and tend to wear my shoulder bags as clutches all the time so I don't find it so hard. But indeed, you do not have the versatility of a strap, so it is something that you need to keep in mind. It is true it is not an evening bag and it is not a bag you throw inside a bigger tote, as I do with other pouches...

That said, I have taken mine to diner parties. I have also grabbed it to go for coffee with a friend and a quick stroll around town. I haven't had it so long and it rains all the time, so haven't taken it yet to work, but I will too, it is very roomy. I expect these are the sort of occasions I will be using it for. As long as you are not required to carry it for hours, as in when travelling for example, it should be fine.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

chiclawyer said:


> Is anyone finding it difficult to incorporate their large pouch into their routine? I’m having a hard time figuring out what occasions to use mine for. I’m so accustomed to using bags with shoulder straps that I’m finding the pouch rather perplexing (as my only experience with clutches has been for evening, and the pouch feels a bit too large & casual for evening imho). How are you using yours?


This is why I didn’t buy it. And also out of the fear that, the bag being so big, I would be tempted to fill it up and get tired of holding it in my fingers. I opted for the Pouch 20 in burgundy


----------



## wishiwasinLA

muchstuff said:


> Oh so it’s that bag, yeah, there’s potential, would love to see it unstuffed. And I’m guessing different sizes.  Sleeping bag, wearable, and maybe a tiny useless cute thing.


That's the exact assortment of sizes. hahaha. I hated this one at first, but now I love it. especially on. Overfilled it won't look as good.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is why I didn’t buy it. And also out of the fear that, the bag being so big, I would be tempted to fill it up and get tired of holding it in my fingers. I opted for the Pouch 20 in burgundy


That sounds gorgeous! 
I was wondering what fits inside your pouch?
 I just received mine and cannot fit my iPhone 7 Plus inside without risk of stretching it.


----------



## bagsgenic

hi ladies.. if you have the pouch 20.. i’m wondering what would fits inside it..? cause some pictures seems to fit a lot.. yet some says its too small. 
will it be possible to fit sunglass, passport, iphone x, small wallet and pocket tissue..? cause those would be my essentials  
thank you..


----------



## Bijouxlady

I love the look of the large pouch but like others I am wondering if it will be practical to wear. I might be interested in the smaller one but that depends on if I can get my things in without cramming them in. I love the look of the buttery calf. So many questions I know. What are the measurements of the smaller one? I have enjoyed reading all your comments & seeing the pics.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Bijouxlady said:


> I love the look of the large pouch but like others I am wondering if it will be practical to wear. I might be interested in the smaller one but that depends on if I can get my things in without cramming them in. I love the look of the buttery calf. So many questions I know. What are the measurements of the smaller one? I have enjoyed reading all your comments & seeing the pics.


Hi, I have the smaller pouch 20. I love it! The measurements are on the website -but they are deceptive since the closing mechanism takes up space inside. I can fit my iPhone 7 Plus and my Chanel O pouch. You do have to push these to the side of the bag- phone on one side, pouch on the other. The leather is super buttery on the smooth leather one, but I also just got the small intrecciato too and it is extremely soft and adorable


bagsgenic said:


> hi ladies.. if you have the pouch 20.. i’m wondering what would fits inside it..? cause some pictures seems to fit a lot.. yet some says its too small.
> will it be possible to fit sunglass, passport, iphone x, small wallet and pocket tissue..? cause those would be my essentials
> thank you..


Hi, I can fit my iPhone 7 Plus and my Chanel O pouch inside. I cannot fit my sunglasses without risk if them getting smooshed. You do have to put the items in strategically to each side so the closing mechanism doesn’t get in the way.
I can fit my key pouch in if I do it carefully, but if it’s over full it pops open


----------



## Linene

hermesgirl01 said:


> Are you still happy with your purchase? Obviously The Pouch cannot be used as an everyday, run your errands kind of a bag, but are you comfortable with carrying it around? I just purchased the large pouch in the Camello color but am on the wait list for a Nero Intrecciato - can't decide if I should keep it...
> thanks!



Sorry for my superlate reply...
Yes, I am still very happy with my pouch! I do not use it as an everyday bag, but I do use it for dinners out, errands and shopping in weekends etc. 
I am the type of person that enjoy top handle bags and have therefore no issues with this pouch beeing practical or not. To me it has a top handle (the metal tube piece), and at the same time can easily go under my arm when I need to be hands free. I mean it is what it is - and that is why many of us loves it. If I need a bag with shoulder strap, I just choose another bag in my closet!
I am excited about which one you chose - can’t go wrong with any of them!


----------



## pinksky777

Loved my black one so much I had to scoop up another in rust!


----------



## grietje

bagsgenic said:


> hi ladies.. if you have the pouch 20.. i’m wondering what would fits inside it..? cause some pictures seems to fit a lot.. yet some says its too small.
> will it be possible to fit sunglass, passport, iphone x, small wallet and pocket tissue..? cause those would be my essentials
> thank you..



Sadly, I don’t think the pouch 20 will fit your essentials. The sunglasses put it over.

Here’s an image with items in it.


----------



## RT1

Beautiful picture.
This really captures the capacity of what the bag can hold!


----------



## chloebagfreak

grietje said:


> Sadly, I don’t think the pouch 20 will fit your essentials. The sunglasses put it over.
> 
> Here’s an image with items in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607847


Great color! I wish I had a smaller iPhone , but I make it fit by putting it on one side of the pouch. Do you find that the keys scratch the leather at all? If I didn’t use my key case I would have an easier time closing the bag
Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI ladies...
> For anyone buying The Pouch (and The Arco & Cassette) on the resale market, please please please get all relevant photos and authenticate before buying. There are an alarming number of fake bags now out there. The fakes now include the Pouch, Cassette, Arco, Classic, and Drop styles.
> Do your homework.


Hate to quote myself, but I was astounded at the number of fakes last night while browsing ebay.  There were at least another 4 or 5 that I suspect were fake but the detail pics were a bit fuzzy.  It's about 50/50 on the fake/real ratio right now.


----------



## V0N1B2

And these as well:


----------



## splurgetothemax

These abundant fakes are expected if the design is quite "minimalist" aka easy to copy. This is why I miss TM as a CD, his design is more complicated and time consuming therefore more special and difficult to copy.


----------



## JenJBS

I generally love more minimalist designs (there are exceptions, of course) so I'm one of the few who prefer DL to TM. For me, complicated doesn't equal special.


----------



## RT1

I only buy on eBay when I know the seller.
I haven’t been burned yet by doing this.
Just waiting for the “fake” shoulder pouches and Jodies to hit that site.
Shouldn’t be long!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

RTone said:


> I only buy on eBay when I know the seller.
> I haven’t been burned yet by doing this.
> Just waiting for the “fake” shoulder pouches and Jodies to hit that site.
> Shouldn’t be long!!!


Your wish is their command, doll.
Fresh from the Guangdong factories:


Look! A Sponge. guess it’s not really that intricate/expensive to make after all


----------



## jeune_fille

I dont really get the concept of Sponge.


----------



## RT1

jeune_fille said:


> I dont really get the concept of Sponge.



Or the “Ramen” shoes and bags!
There’s a whole lot of things I don’t get about this new collection!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jeune_fille said:


> I dont really get the concept of Sponge.


As I was told by a BV SA, the sponge was inspired by shredded leather leftovers that the designer saw on the floor at the workshop. So, it’s literally rubbish. Although, I must admit, it feels nice if you touch it. Soft


----------



## RT1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> As I was told by a BV SA, the sponge was inspired by shredded leather leftovers that the designer saw on the floor at the workshop. So, it’s literally rubbish. Although, I must admit, it feels nice if you touch it. Soft



I like that...”literally rubbish” comment!
But, that price point is totally insane!!!


----------



## jeune_fille

@Sheikha Latifa , OMG that was so funny


----------



## pinksky777

My new little orange creamsicle


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle


Edible colour...


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> Edible colour...


 I know right?! I’m OBSESSED with the light orange.


----------



## doni

pinksky777 said:


> I know right?! I’m OBSESSED with the light orange.


Gorgeous color. All the new colors are amazing.

I don’t think the amount of fakes has anything to do with how easy it is or not to fake the Pouch but how successful and trendy it is right now. Last year the market was drown in Pochette Métis fakes... it is always like,that.

I think the quality of the leather and the craftsmanship in the Pouch is excellent. And in the last few years, there had been plenty bags and accessories being produced for outlet sales that were not doing any favors to BV quality reputation to be honest...


----------



## pinksky777

I can’t with this bag...

Obsessed


----------



## chloebagfreak

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle


I LOVE this orange! It would have been my first choice, but I have an Orange Balenciaga First
Congratulations!!


----------



## pinksky777

chloebagfreak said:


> I LOVE this orange! It would have been my first choice, but I have an Orange Balenciaga First
> Congratulations!!


Thank you! Yes the color is what sold me... especially in the 20 size


----------



## Kmora

pinksky777 said:


> Obsessed



I’ve been eyeing the Pouch for a while and your Pouch is just gorgeous! 

Don’t know if I should buy one or not. I am really not a clutch person (partly because of small kids) but I like the idea and look of clutches.

Somehow this design reminds me of the bags in early 2000s. Similar shapes and puffy but they were top handles and often quilted (like Marc Jacobs Stam). I would not be surprised to see them being reissued or them heavily ’inspiring’ fashion for some years. We already have both the Saddle bag and Baguette back.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kmora said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Pouch for a while and your Pouch is just gorgeous!
> 
> Don’t know if I should buy one or not. I am really not a clutch person (partly because of small kids) but I like the idea and look of clutches.
> 
> Somehow this design reminds me of the bags in early 2000s. Similar shapes and puffy but they were top handles and often quilted (like Marc Jacobs Stam). I would not be surprised to see them being reissued or them heavily ’inspiring’ fashion for some years. We already have both the Saddle bag and Baguette back.


Good observation.  I have warmed up to the Pouch as well (the big one).  But I tried several clutch type bags and they did not work for me at the time and sat in the closet. Lately I have been tempted to try one again because I have seriously downsized what I carry.  Not sure yet though.


----------



## Kmora

southernbelle43 said:


> Good observation.  I have warmed up to the Pouch as well (the big one).  But I tried several clutch type bags and they did not work for me at the time and sat in the closet. Lately I have been tempted to try one again because I have seriously downsized what I carry.  Not sure yet though.



Yes, it’s the same for me. Have 4-5 high end clutches and only used them a hand full of times. But I buy bags that I love and don’t plan to part with, so hopefully I will get use of them 

The Pouch is definitely different from what I now have (I am also looking at the full size). But I am just so afraid that it will feel very dated when the puffy/hobo/quilted fashion takes it turn again. It is very obvious that fashion is moving away from structured bags and towards softer ones. At least from what I see.

Edit:
I do think the Pouch needs downsizing even if it is big. I think it is designed to carry little but visually take a lot attention. Being a statement by size, but still plain in looks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kmora said:


> Yes, it’s the same for me. Have 4-5 high end clutches and only used them a hand full of times. But I buy bags that I love and don’t plan to part with, so hopefully I will get use of them
> 
> The Pouch is definitely different from what I now have (I am also looking at the full size). But I am just so afraid that it will feel very dated when the puffy/hobo/quilted fashion takes it turn again. It is very obvious that fashion is moving away from structured bags and towards softer ones. At least from what I see.



Where I live nothing is ever in style or out of style. I doubt if there are 2 people in this whole state who would recognize the bags I have.  I guess I am lucky. Plus I really don't care, but I am older than most of you.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Where I live nothing is ever in style or out of style. I doubt if there are 2 people in this whole state who would recognize the bags I have.  I guess I am lucky. Plus *I really don't care, but I am older than most of you*.


That is the pleasure of _wisdom_. There is a certain age where wisdom is greater than the sum of knowledge, and it's magical. I've found it helps me keep my mouth shut, too, and yet - allow me to speak more freely. It's a great life.


----------



## Kmora

southernbelle43 said:


> Where I live nothing is ever in style or out of style. I doubt if there are 2 people in this whole state who would recognize the bags I have.  I guess I am lucky. Plus I really don't care, but I am older than most of you.


I actually never follow fashion trends, but I have noticed that I get affected by it in the way that I sometimes think items look dated. This is something I hate and try to works against. People might call it getting tired of a bag etc, but often it is more related to that we feel it is dated. 

I never change my style actively, but indirectly it will be changed a little bit through out the fashion cycles since fashion affects what is available in stores and what we see as normal (in some extent). For example, Miu Miu’s Matelassé style was very hyped in the early 2000s, and 10 years ago I thought it looked very dated while recently I found myself thinking it didn’t look dated anymore. By coincident different quilting, matelassé and similar techniques are coming back. So no matter if I like something or not, it will for me feel more or less dated depending on the fashion cycle. And I try to limit my purchases of things that have a high risk to feel dated. I love so many different bags that I can easily find another bag with better staying power, i.e. more of a classic (even if that expression is kind of overused).

With that said, I only buy bags that I see my self loving until they fall apart and so far I haven’t sold (or stopped using) a bag because it feels dated


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> That is the pleasure of _wisdom_. There is a certain age where wisdom is greater than the sum of knowledge, and it's magical. I've found it helps me keep my mouth shut, too, and yet - allow me to speak more freely. It's a great life.


Yes mam it is!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Kmora said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Pouch for a while and your Pouch is just gorgeous!
> 
> Don’t know if I should buy one or not. I am really not a clutch person (partly because of small kids) but I like the idea and look of clutches.
> 
> Somehow this design reminds me of the bags in early 2000s. Similar shapes and puffy but they were top handles and often quilted (like Marc Jacobs Stam). I would not be surprised to see them being reissued or them heavily ’inspiring’ fashion for some years. We already have both the Saddle bag and Baguette back.


Yes I agree! Regardless of the trends though, I just love how simple it is! Tbh I’m loving the pouch 20 way more than my large pouches, it’s so much more versatile and it’s the perfect cool girl size (plus I’m LIVING for this light orange).


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> That is the pleasure of _wisdom_. There is a certain age where wisdom is greater than the sum of knowledge, and it's magical. I've found it helps me keep my mouth shut, too, and yet - allow me to speak more freely. It's a great life.



Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is knowing not to put a tomato in a fruit salad.


----------



## Megs

pinksky777 said:


> Yes I agree! Regardless of the trends though, I just love how simple it is! Tbh I’m loving the pouch 20 way more than my large pouches, it’s so much more versatile and it’s the perfect cool girl size (plus I’m LIVING for this light orange).



The orange is SO GOOD. Like SO good. And I honestly think the Pouch 20 is where it's at!


----------



## muchstuff

Am I the only non-Pouch person? I can appreciate the leather but the style just doesn't do it for me at all. Maybe the smallest crossbody but I wouldn't buy it .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Am I the only non-Pouch person? I can appreciate the leather but the style just doesn't do it for me at all. Maybe the smallest crossbody but I wouldn't buy it .


I like the look of the small size. I wouldn't ever buy it. It's very expensive without being very practical. The large especially looks like it would hurt my hand trying to hold onto it.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I like the look of the small size. I wouldn't ever buy it. It's very expensive without being very practical. The large especially looks like it would hurt my hand trying to hold onto it.


I hated it at first, but it has grown on me. The orange color is really pretty.  I don't think I would ever  buy one; it is not my style and not practical for me. (I have learned not to say NEVER buy one because I have had to eat my words a lot regarding bags).


----------



## Young1987

Just thought of an incredible hack that I think is a game changer for the pouch! And it’s super customizable. You can do it with leather, a chain, a long scarf or twilly, you name it. My favorite is the chain. Check this out...


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Young1987 said:


> Just thought of an incredible hack that I think is a game changer for the pouch! And it’s super customizable. You can do it with leather, a chain, a long scarf or twilly, you name it. My favorite is the chain. Check this out...
> View attachment 4649299
> View attachment 4649300
> View attachment 4649301
> View attachment 4649302




Game changer for sure!  The chain fits beautifully with the bag aesthetically too!


----------



## muchstuff

Young1987 said:


> Just thought of an incredible hack that I think is a game changer for the pouch! And it’s super customizable. You can do it with leather, a chain, a long scarf or twilly, you name it. My favorite is the chain. Check this out...
> View attachment 4649299
> View attachment 4649300
> View attachment 4649301
> View attachment 4649302


I’d be afraid of wear where the chain rubs...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Am I the only non-Pouch person? I can appreciate the leather but the style just doesn't do it for me at all. Maybe the smallest crossbody but I wouldn't buy it .


I like the small intrecciato versions in darker colors carried as clutches, not a fan of the oversize versions. When I see the oversize caramel versions tucked under arms I get a strong NFL vibe. If I ran across a small intrecciato in the right color at a great price I may be tempted.


----------



## Young1987

Nibb said:


> I like the small intrecciato versions in darker colors carried as clutches, not a fan of the oversize versions. When I see the oversize caramel versions tucked under arms I get a strong NFL vibe. If I ran across a small intrecciato in the right color at a great price I may be tempted.





muchstuff said:


> I’d be afraid of wear where the chain rubs...


I was concerned about that too at first, but once the bag is closed, it really stays put and doesn’t rub. Another alternative is a leather strap or scarf if there’s any concern, but really the chain is fine!


----------



## Young1987

Thenewestgirl said:


> Game changer for sure!  The chain fits beautifully with the bag aesthetically too!


Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Saw these little nuggets at my local boutique, so cute but IMHO essentially useless ...they’re so small. I need to be able to fit an iPhone at the very least.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> Am I the only non-Pouch person? I can appreciate the leather but the style just doesn't do it for me at all. Maybe the smallest crossbody but I wouldn't buy it .



I pre ordered the Pouch 20 in cammello butter calf before the price increase. I thought I’d love it, not as though I hadn’t seen the pouches in store. Maybe the color? Not sure, I was underwhelmed and I thought it was uneven, the particular one I got. And I didn’t want to struggle to get my phone in it. Sent it back.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> I like the small intrecciato versions in darker colors carried as clutches, not a fan of the oversize versions. When I see the oversize caramel versions tucked under arms I get a strong NFL vibe. If I ran across a small intrecciato in the right color at a great price I may be tempted.


lol, NFL. That's exactly what they look like.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Saw these little nuggets at my local boutique, so cute but IMHO essentially useless ...they’re so small. I need to be able to fit an iPhone at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649420



Could I ask which boutique it is? The metallic purple Pouch 20 is the only one I'd consider spending the money on, but it isn't listed on the BV website to buy... But your boutique has one!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Could I ask which boutique it is? The metallic purple Pouch 20 is the only one I'd consider spending the money on, but it isn't listed on the BV website to buy... But your boutique has one!


Vancouver BC


----------



## Priscillapurse

I recently became interested in the Bottega large pouch. Is it really hard to get a hold of right now because it’s so popular? Is it sold out everywhere or do you guys think the hype will eventually go down and they will be pretty easy to get?


----------



## Priscillapurse

pinksky777 said:


> My new little orange creamsicle



Are the straps able to be tucked in?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Vancouver BC



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Priscillapurse said:


> I recently became interested in the Bottega large pouch. Is it really hard to get a hold of right now because it’s so popular? Is it sold out everywhere or do you guys think the hype will eventually go down and they will be pretty easy to get?


They have several on FASHIONPHILE and most BV boutiques have them in stock.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Saw these little nuggets at my local boutique, so cute but IMHO essentially useless ...they’re so small. I need to be able to fit an iPhone at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649420


No iPhone no pouch for me.


----------



## pinksky777

Megs said:


> The orange is SO GOOD. Like SO good. And I honestly think the Pouch 20 is where it's at!


Thank you so much!


----------



## pinksky777

Omg that’s SO funny you said that because my husband always says to me “be careful! don’t fumble the football!” when I’m out with my large pouch hahaha


Nibb said:


> I like the small intrecciato versions in darker colors carried as clutches, not a fan of the oversize versions. When I see the oversize caramel versions tucked under arms I get a strong NFL vibe. If I ran across a small intrecciato in the right color at a great price I may be tempted.


----------



## pinksky777

Priscillapurse said:


> Are the straps able to be tucked in?


Yes I’ve done it quite a bit actually! There’s no siding to get them in without affecting the clasp completely but it does still close and not open. After some experimenting though I much prefer the look of the strap casually hanging down a bit instead of tucked in when holding it in your hand /underarm. IMO it’s much more of an effortless, cool girl vibe like you just ran outta the house and grabbed the bag and didn’t put any thought into tucking the strap, ya know?


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> No iPhone no pouch for me.


+1
The ability to carry a phone nowadays is a necessity!
Too much can happen and when’s the last time anyone saw a pay phone or a phone booth?...LOLOL.


----------



## Nibb

pinksky777 said:


> Omg that’s SO funny you said that because my husband always says to me “be careful! don’t fumble the football!” when I’m out with my large pouch hahaha


Hilarious!  You enjoy you pouch and don’t listen to us!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> +1
> The ability to carry a phone nowadays is a necessity!
> Too much can happen and when’s the last time anyone saw a pay phone or a phone booth?...LOLOL.


And good gawd we should get bored for five minutes.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> And good gawd we should get bored for five minutes.


That’s longer than my attention span!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


Do you want me to check and see if they'll ship?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> +1
> The ability to carry a phone nowadays is a necessity!
> Too much can happen and when’s the last time anyone saw a pay phone or a phone booth?...LOLOL.


And the idea of having a bag where you have to hand carry your phone ...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> And the idea of having a bag where you have to hand carry your phone ...


I know, it’s almost crazy, isn’t it!
Why carry a bag if you have to hand carry both???


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I know, it’s almost crazy, isn’t it!
> Why carry a bag if you have to hand carry both???


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> That’s longer than my attention span!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Do you want me to check and see if they'll ship?



Thank you for the kind offer.  I'm going contact a few closer boutiques to see if they also have them in stock. If not I will contact the Vancouver boutique to see if they can ship it.


----------



## Priscillapurse

primavera99 said:


> @V0N1B2 Sorry! Thought you get new information/confirmation from a SA
> Because it did say it comes with the cardholder on the website, but it's no longer there when I was checking at the store, so I was thinking it might be regional settings/sales option
> 
> Size comparison for anyone's interested
> View attachment 4336316



What size is that smaller brown one?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the kind offer.  I'm going contact a few closer boutiques to see if they also have them in stock. If not I will contact the Vancouver boutique to see if they can ship it.


The boutique is in Holt Renfrew in Vancouver.


----------



## Kmora

I was ’accidently’ just visiting the Bottega Veneta store and found some The Pouch.




I was so sure I would prefer the smooth style, but I don’t. The intrecciato is much softer and interesting. The smooth one is actually kind of stiff. Not at all delicate as I thought. And now I am very sure the small size isn’t for me, even if it very cute. It is actually hard to easily fit my phone and I don’t even have a plus phone.

I fell in love with the light yellow and the nude next to it. Unfortunately they don’t come in the big size. So I might have to wait for other colours.

Since I was very fascinated by the Cipria colour (light beige) the SA showed me the mini Jodie, and it was gorgeous. So gorgeous that I am thinking of buying it instead 

It is bigger than the small pouch and can be carried as a clutch, which gives the same look as The Pouch. What I didn’t like with the Jodie is the zipper (seems like their new standard zipper) which feels cheap and it wasn’t smooth at all. I could see the leather being scratched by the zipper. 

Took some comparison pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> I was ’accidently’ just visiting the Bottega Veneta store and found some The Pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4652612
> 
> 
> I was so sure I would prefer the smooth style, but I don’t. The intrecciato is much softer and interesting. The smooth one is actually kind of stiff. Not at all delicate as I thought. And now I am very sure the small size isn’t for me, even if it very cute. It is actually hard to easily fit my phone and I don’t even have a plus phone.
> 
> I fell in love with the light yellow and the nude next to it. Unfortunately they don’t come in the big size. So I might have to wait for other colours.
> 
> Since I was very fascinated by the Cipria colour (light beige) the SA showed me the mini Jodie, and it was gorgeous. So gorgeous that I am thinking of buying it instead
> 
> It is bigger than the small pouch and can be carried as a clutch, which gives the same look as The Pouch. What I didn’t like with the Jodie is the zipper (seems like their new standard zipper) which feels cheap and it wasn’t smooth at all. I could see the leather being scratched by the zipper.
> 
> Took some comparison pictures.
> View attachment 4652613
> 
> View attachment 4652616


I wish the Jodie had the original intrecciato weave...


----------



## pinksky777

Can’t get over this color, it’s perfection.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Am I the only non-Pouch person? I can appreciate the leather but the style just doesn't do it for me at all. Maybe the smallest crossbody but I wouldn't buy it .


nope, you're not
one is too small, another is too large 
i don't know what exactly, but something does not feel right to me. I am usually very straight forward, i see it, i know immediately if the bag is ME, or not. With the pouch i can't figure it out. 



Priscillapurse said:


> I recently became interested in the Bottega large pouch. Is it really hard to get a hold of right now because it’s so popular? Is it sold out everywhere or do you guys think the hype will eventually go down and they will be pretty easy to get?


not sure where you are located, but there are dozens of them in Dubai, in the boutiques and in the Harvey Nichols/Bloomie's stores


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I wish the Jodie had the original intrecciato weave...


You and me both...something just doesn’t look right with this new “larger” weave!


----------



## Fashion412

Kmora said:


> I was ’accidently’ just visiting the Bottega Veneta store and found some The Pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4652612
> 
> 
> I was so sure I would prefer the smooth style, but I don’t. The intrecciato is much softer and interesting. The smooth one is actually kind of stiff. Not at all delicate as I thought. And now I am very sure the small size isn’t for me, even if it very cute. It is actually hard to easily fit my phone and I don’t even have a plus phone.
> 
> I fell in love with the light yellow and the nude next to it. Unfortunately they don’t come in the big size. So I might have to wait for other colours.
> 
> Since I was very fascinated by the Cipria colour (light beige) the SA showed me the mini Jodie, and it was gorgeous. So gorgeous that I am thinking of buying it instead
> 
> It is bigger than the small pouch and can be carried as a clutch, which gives the same look as The Pouch. What I didn’t like with the Jodie is the zipper (seems like their new standard zipper) which feels cheap and it wasn’t smooth at all. I could see the leather being scratched by the zipper.
> 
> Took some comparison pictures.
> View attachment 4652613
> 
> View attachment 4652616



I LOVE the mini jodie but I really wish it came in the darker tan color. I hope more colors come out in this style. 
I also LOVE the pouch but I get so torn before I purchase - the regular size is HUGE and the little size is SO small... can't they make a medium pouch?!


----------



## foxyqt

I received the Pouch 20 in Camel as a birthday gift recently. While it is absolutely adorable, I was honestly a bit shocked at how small it turned out to be! It looks bigger in photos. My iPhone X hardly fits inside. Nevertheless, I really like it! The leather is buttery soft (I got the smooth leather one). Cant wait to take her out!


----------



## fayden

foxyqt said:


> I received the Pouch 20 in Camel as a birthday gift recently. While it is absolutely adorable, I was honestly a bit shocked at how small it turned out to be! It looks bigger in photos. My iPhone X hardly fits inside. Nevertheless, I really like it! The leather is buttery soft (I got the smooth leather one). Cant wait to take her out!



Yikes. I thought it was bigger also... I may have to rethink and maybe go for the larger size. But people say that one is too big!


----------



## chloebagfreak

foxyqt said:


> I received the Pouch 20 in Camel as a birthday gift recently. While it is absolutely adorable, I was honestly a bit shocked at how small it turned out to be! It looks bigger in photos. My iPhone X hardly fits inside. Nevertheless, I really like it! The leather is buttery soft (I got the smooth leather one). Cant wait to take her out!


Congratulations! I have this one too and it’s adorable. I actually got a smaller phone-Iphone 11pro, and it fits better than my iPhone 7 Plus. It’s definitely a minimalist bag, but the leather is amazing 
Happy Birthday


----------



## foxyqt

fayden said:


> Yikes. I thought it was bigger also... I may have to rethink and maybe go for the larger size. But people say that one is too big!



Exactly! One is very small and minimalist, and the other is too large. An in-between size would be ideal. I think if you have an opportunity to see both sizes IRL then definitely check them out before making a decision.


----------



## foxyqt

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations! I have this one too and it’s adorable. I actually got a smaller phone-Iphone 11pro, and it fits better than my iPhone 7 Plus. It’s definitely a minimalist bag, but the leather is amazing
> Happy Birthday



Yay bag twins! Thank you!


----------



## Fashion412

foxyqt said:


> I received the Pouch 20 in Camel as a birthday gift recently. While it is absolutely adorable, I was honestly a bit shocked at how small it turned out to be! It looks bigger in photos. My iPhone X hardly fits inside. Nevertheless, I really like it! The leather is buttery soft (I got the smooth leather one). Cant wait to take her out!


I just ordered the same one - despite my desire to have it be slightly bigger but not actual pouch size bigger. I think it will be a great night out / brunch accessory. I can't wait to get it! How are you liking yours?


----------



## JenJBS

Has anyone seen the new Spring shade of purple for the Pouch and Pouch20 in person?


----------



## JenJBS

Just pulled the trigger and ordered by purple Pouch 20! And now I absolutely must go to Ban Island and stay there until November. But I have all my new lovely purses to keep me company.


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered by purple Pouch 20! And now I absolutely must go to Ban Island and stay there until November. But I have all my new lovely purses to keep me company.



Yea!!!   
Congratulations Jen!!!
I can’t wait to see modeling pictures on your new Pouch 20!
I’m probably going to be asking more advice from you soon!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Yea!!!
> Congratulations Jen!!!
> I can’t wait to see modeling pictures on your new Pouch 20!
> I’m probably going to be asking more advice from you soon!



Thank you, my dear friend.


----------



## pixytiff

Got the Pouch 20 in Cipria!

Was so torn between this and the Pouch in caramel intrecciato but finally chose the 20 because I knew the Pouch would not be as good of a match for how casual my outfits usually are


----------



## JenJBS

pixytiff said:


> Got the Pouch 20 in Cipria!
> 
> Was so torn between this and the Pouch in caramel intrecciato but finally chose the 20 because I knew the Pouch would not be as good of a match for how casual my outfits usually are



Congratulations on your new bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

JenJBS said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered by purple Pouch 20! And now I absolutely must go to Ban Island and stay there until November. But I have all my new lovely purses to keep me company.


Congratulations!! How exciting! I need to see pics


----------



## JenJBS

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations!! How exciting! I need to see pics



Thanks! I love the pics you posted of your adorable Pouch 20s.


----------



## chloebagfreak

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! I love the pics you posted of your adorable Pouch 20s.


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

For those who are craving a pouch, I just noticed on one of the big resale sites there are 32 of them for sale.  Seems like a good time to get a bargain.


----------



## Fashion412

Finally got the right pouch 20 for me. The red is perfect.


----------



## JenJBS

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got the right pouch 20 for me. The red is perfect.



It's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got the right pouch 20 for me. The red is perfect.


Lovely bag and lovely collection!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Fashion412 said:


> Finally got the right pouch 20 for me. The red is perfect.


I love it!


----------



## Fashion412

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag and lovely collection!


Thanks! I scored a chloe mini c bag on a resale site recently too so needless to say I am DONE buying bags for a minute lol!


----------



## muchstuff

Fashion412 said:


> Thanks! I scored a chloe mini c bag on a resale site recently too so needless to say I am DONE buying bags for a minute lol!


"For a minute"... sounds like me .


----------



## Fashion412

muchstuff said:


> "For a minute"... sounds like me .


I even said to my sig other “no more bags this year!” and he just laughed


----------



## muchstuff

Fashion412 said:


> I even said to my sig other “no more bags this year!” and he just laughed


Tough statement to make in February!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> "For a minute"... sounds like me .



Me as well. I can't seem to make myself stay on Ban Island, and I need to.


----------



## Jaimsm

hi guys. I'm currently waiting for my pouch 20 intrecciato in plaster (offwhite) just wondering if i should take any precautions in terms of color transfer.. and just keeping it clean and pristine.. 

i know its kind of a bad idea to get a white bag butttt i can't resist its beauty!!


----------



## pinksky777

opening my sacral chakra


----------



## pixytiff

Jaimsm said:


> hi guys. I'm currently waiting for my pouch 20 intrecciato in plaster (offwhite) just wondering if i should take any precautions in terms of color transfer.. and just keeping it clean and pristine..
> 
> i know its kind of a bad idea to get a white bag butttt i can't resist its beauty!!



omg yes please please be careful with it!!! I just bought a pouch 20 in cipria.. I never buy light colored bags, every other bag I have is in black, but when I saw the light colored pouches I just couldn't resist. I wore it out to a club two nights ago (I know I know how STUPID to bring this bag to a club...) and wore a black dress.

the next morning... I saw SO MUCH color transfer on my bag I almost had a heart attack. I tried to wipe first with a damp cloth then baby wipes but it just ended up spreading the color more. I then drove to the Beverly Hills Bottega boutique and the sales associates told me there wasn't really anything I can do when it comes to color transfer on a light colored bag. They did take it to the back and put some leather conditioner on it but they said best advice is just to leave it alone so it doesn't get worse and then be careful next time

tl;dr be really really really careful with your light colored pouches


----------



## JenJBS

Jaimsm said:


> hi guys. I'm currently waiting for my pouch 20 intrecciato in plaster (offwhite) just wondering if i should take any precautions in terms of color transfer.. and just keeping it clean and pristine..
> 
> i know its kind of a bad idea to get a white bag butttt i can't resist its beauty!!



The crossbody strap is pretty long. I'd definitely say don't use it on the crossbody strap if you are wearing jeans - unless you shorten the strap enough that the bag can't rub against your jeans. Jeans seem really bad about color transfer. Probably safer to carry it as a clutch when wearing jeans.


----------



## RT1

Sure hope the little purple beauty doesn’t have this problem!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Sure hope the little purple beauty doesn’t have this problem!



Doesn't seem to. I wore it with black pants and a black jacket yesterday, and not even a hint of color transfer. Seems like the purple is a dark enough color to be safe.


----------



## Fashion412

pinksky777 said:


> opening my sacral chakra


I seriously want this color the more I see it!


----------



## Fashion412

Fashion412 said:


> Thanks! I scored a chloe mini c bag on a resale site recently too so needless to say I am DONE buying bags for a minute lol!


I need a straight jacket. Not only did I end up returning the Chloe bag (sending it to a resale website rather - it was not the right color for me) - I ended up "swinging by" BV this weekend and saw this.... and then exchanged my red pouch for it. I've lost my mind. Someone please help me find it.


----------



## pinksky777

Fashion412 said:


> I seriously want this color the more I see it!


It’s an amazing color! The perfect orange imo


----------



## loves

I am contemplating this. The only thing I am afraid is I will not  carry it much.Any of you here who aren’t really clutch people but have this, do you wear it often (or often enough)?


----------



## loves




----------



## doni

loves said:


> I am contemplating this. The only thing I am afraid is I will not  carry it much.Any of you here who aren’t really clutch people but have this, do you wear it often (or often enough)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684975


I wear mine often but I am a clutch person. If you aren’t, maybe that in addition to the print is a bit pushing it...
It looks gorgeous with your whites and cakis thought...


----------



## loves

doni said:


> I wear mine often but I am a clutch person. If you aren’t, maybe that in addition to the print is a bit pushing it...
> It looks gorgeous with your whites and cakis thought...



I wear a lot of white , beiges , browns and black and this print really appeals to me and will add interest to my outfits. Also it is just enough zebra in a pouch since I find zebra print on a full size bag a bit too much.


----------



## BBBagHag

loves said:


> View attachment 4685007


I love this clutch, especially with a neutral classic wardrobe! 

and I LOVE that baby blue cassette. Need.


----------



## loves

I love the padded cassette too. Maybe later this year...



BBBagHag said:


> I love this clutch, especially with a neutral classic wardrobe!
> 
> and I LOVE that baby blue cassette. Need.


----------



## loves

There is a middling size between the 20 and the regular pouch. This size comes with the chain strap. Zebra will come in silver chain and since the leather is stiffer it doesn’t puddle like the one I tried on today. I don’t love the huge chunky chain nor do I dislike it.


----------



## RT1

That heavy chain strap is a “no go” for me.

Your pictures are fantastic, by the way!


----------



## southernbelle43

Great mod shots. Great bag.  Chain..NOT.


----------



## indiaink

loves said:


> There is a middling size between the 20 and the regular pouch. This size comes with the chain strap. Zebra will come in silver chain and since the leather is stiffer it doesn’t puddle like the one I tried on today. I don’t love the huge chunky chain nor do I dislike it.
> View attachment 4688637
> View attachment 4688640
> View attachment 4688646
> 
> View attachment 4688658


Is the chain metal or plastic?


----------



## loves

RTone said:


> That heavy chain strap is a “no go” for me.
> 
> Your pictures are fantastic, by the way!


Thanks! I am a tad iffy of the chain, the only thing it adds is the shoulder option. I've not been in a bag purchase dilemma in years!



southernbelle43 said:


> Great mod shots. Great bag.  Chain..NOT.


xoxo pretty unsure myself of the chain. i prefer the look of the pouch without but knowing me, i will always go for one that has a shoulder option. 



indiaink said:


> Is the chain metal or plastic?


as far as i know it's metal, probably the chains are hollow or it'll be even heavier.


----------



## loves

After much thought and trying my SA’s patience ( kidding she is absolutely ok with my flip flopping) I will go for the regular pouch (no chain). It holds more and I prefer the rigid frame of the closure on the regular pouch vs the soft frame of the chain pouch. Please see attached. 

Lastly too much hardware of one metal and I don’t think I have the confidence to mix metals in this case.

Thank you for letting me think it out loud and your comments. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## JenJBS

loves said:


> After much thought and trying my SA’s patience ( kidding she is absolutely ok with my flip flopping) I will go for the regular pouch (no chain). It holds more and I prefer the rigid frame of the closure on the regular pouch vs the soft frame of the chain pouch. Please see attached.
> 
> Lastly too much hardware of one metal and I don’t think I have the confidence to mix metals in this case.
> 
> Thank you for letting me think it out loud and your comments. Very helpful indeed.
> 
> View attachment 4689244
> 
> View attachment 4689245



I'd say you made the right choice. Congratulations on your new bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> I'd say you made the right choice. Congratulations on your new bag!  Enjoy!


+1
colour wise, too


----------



## crazyshopper7

Is 


grietje said:


> I don’t think I posted but I did send Diane photos. Please excuse the bathroom and muumuus!
> 
> So here I doubled up the strap so it’s more shoulder length.
> View attachment 4496960
> View attachment 4496961
> 
> Then in this one I then knotted the double for a hand carry look.
> View attachment 4496962


Is this the Bordeaux?


----------



## crazyshopper7

ksuromax said:


> p.s. Colour is Iris, new for AW 19/20


Hi !!Is it more maroon or more purple. The colors are all looking different on the website and then when people are carrying it


----------



## ksuromax

crazyshopper7 said:


> Hi !!Is it more maroon or more purple. The colors are all looking different on the website and then when people are carrying it


more purple i'd say
the light in the boutique was very yellow/warm, hence not representing true colour.


----------



## crazyshopper7

ksuromax said:


> more purple i'd say
> the light in the boutique was very yellow/warm, hence not representing true colour.


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

crazyshopper7 said:


> Is
> 
> Is this the Bordeaux?


Cute pictures and I like your cute dresses.  Guessing you live in a warm climate, lol.


----------



## grietje

crazyshopper7 said:


> Is
> 
> Is this the Bordeaux?



Yes.


----------



## loves

ksuromax said:


> +1
> colour wise, too






JenJBS said:


> I'd say you made the right choice. Congratulations on your new bag!  Enjoy!



Thank you! 

He matches my pouch and I carry both the same way


----------



## krawford

Ok so during this quarantine I decided to order this pouch from Neiman Marcus just so I could hold it and decide if I really like it.   Well, I don’t. I am fixing to box it back up and return it. It is huge!! Feels like a football under my arm. It is beautiful and if they made it in a size in between the mini and this one I would consider it.  I have had my eye on this one for a while now.  Saved me over $3000.00 so that is a good thing and I can stop thinking about it and move on.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

As we all know the pouch has been around for some time now, so I thought that maybe some owners would like to share a little review about how useful this bag has been to you, when and what you use it for, if it has met your expectations, if you use it as much as you imagined you would, or more? 

I'm thinking about maybe buying it either in black or in mist (same color as the baby olimpia that I am carrying in the second picture), but my collection is still very small, and some bags are quite impractical/not every day bags already,  so I am unsure of whether I should go for it or not. I love the look of it though.

Excuse my wrinkly skirt.


----------



## JenJBS

I have a purple Pouch 20. I originally wanted the full sized Pouch; but after holding both, I decided to go with the Pouch 20. The Pouch is large. I also love that the Pouch 20 has a crossbody strap, which the large Pouch doesn't. So I don't regret getting my Pouch 20, but think I might have regretted getting a full sized Pouch.


----------



## ksuromax

krawford said:


> Ok so during this quarantine I decided to order this pouch from Neiman Marcus just so I could hold it and decide if I really like it.   Well, I don’t. I am fixing to box it back up and return it. It is huge!! Feels like a football under my arm. It is beautiful and if they made it in a size in between the mini and this one I would consider it.  I have had my eye on this one for a while now.  Saved me over $3000.00 so that is a good thing and I can stop thinking about it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705952


exactly my point


----------



## Lightsterre

Fashion412 said:


> I need a straight jacket. Not only did I end up returning the Chloe bag (sending it to a resale website rather - it was not the right color for me) - I ended up "swinging by" BV this weekend and saw this.... and then exchanged my red pouch for it. I've lost my mind. Someone please help me find it.


is this the nude colour?? currently torn between plaster, nude or caramel! such a hard decision


----------



## Thenewestgirl

JenJBS said:


> I have a purple Pouch 20. I originally wanted the full sized Pouch; but after holding both, I decided to go with the Pouch 20. The Pouch is large. I also love that the Pouch 20 has a crossbody strap, which the large Pouch doesn't. So I don't regret getting my Pouch 20, but think I might have regretted getting a full sized Pouch.



I have never tried the 20 on, but I know I must before I decide. I wish that I would like that size better, solely because it has a shoulder strap, but the one thing that I loved the most about the pouch was that it isn't tiny! I am quite tall and for once I did not feel awkward holding a clutch. It also makes it even less formal, which makes it a tad more useful to me. As useful as a huge cluch that you have to drag around by hand can be.... Haha.

Previously I wanted the knot, but it looked way too dainty in my hand, and even the larger one with the chain looked off on me, so while the size definitely is a con when it comes to weight, it being ungainly, etc, it is a pro judging the bag from it's looks alone. 

I hope that the pouch 20 will have me rethinking, but sadly I doubt it.


----------



## Fashion412

Lightsterre said:


> is this the nude colour?? currently torn between plaster, nude or caramel! such a hard decision


Mine is the camel color! The nude is a great nude for sure but without any hardware it just looks like a literal dumpling to me so I went with camel. Plus i feel like it's such a *good* camel which is hard to come by (YSL's tends to be too orangey, Chloe's tends to be too brown, etc.). My friend has the off-white in the intrecciato and it's equally stunning.


----------



## Fashion412

Thenewestgirl said:


> As we all know the pouch has been around for some time now, so I thought that maybe some owners would like to share a little review about how useful this bag has been to you, when and what you use it for, if it has met your expectations, if you use it as much as you imagined you would, or more?
> 
> I'm thinking about maybe buying it either in black or in mist (same color as the baby olimpia that I am carrying in the second picture), but my collection is still very small, and some bags are quite impractical/not every day bags already,  so I am unsure of whether I should go for it or not. I love the look of it though.
> 
> Excuse my wrinkly skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4706025


I have both the pouch 20 in camel intrecciato and the mini jodie in bright red intrecciato. The pouch 20 is great - I've been carrying it to the grocery store (where else can I go right now?) and it's been nice to have a small crossbody bag that fits the essentials when you're trying to not touch anything or put a bag in a shopping cart from a germ perspective. I also got a balenciaga card holder (the leopard print) to use for the pouch 20 which holds my license, debit card, cash, etc. and it fits nicely with my phone (iphone 10), keys,  and lipstick. I really love this little bag.

I love the mini jodie too but it really is impractical for daily use as it's hard to get in and out of and you must carry it via its handle. I will still keep it and love it but it'll be a night out / brunch / cocktail bag. The pouch 20 is way more versatile IMO despite being smaller.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Young1987 said:


> Just thought of an incredible hack that I think is a game changer for the pouch! And it’s super customizable. You can do it with leather, a chain, a long scarf or twilly, you name it. My favorite is the chain. Check this out...
> View attachment 4649299
> View attachment 4649300
> View attachment 4649301
> View attachment 4649302


I love this! Can you tell me where you got the chain from and can you post a mod shot?


----------



## southernbelle43

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love this! Can you tell me where you got the chain from and can you post a mod shot?


Clever.  Would love to see a mod shot too.


----------



## phishfan

PSA: Totokaelo has a 30% off sale. The pouch in the larger size is available (only in the color Rust). 

https://totokaelo.com/borsa-leather-clutch/WPF10508.html

I got the last pouch 20 in black smooth leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Question for US based BV-ettes, is this before, or after taxes?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Question for US based BV-ettes, is this before, or after taxes?


Heh heh - my secret is to put one in my cart and see... but this is before taxes.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Heh heh - my secret is to put one in my cart and see... but this is before taxes.


in my cart it won't show, it will automatically transfer me to .ae site
yep, thought so, thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

It was before tax for me when I got my Pouch20.


----------



## whateve

Tax is never pre-calculated for US customers as it varies by jurisdiction. They don't know how much tax to charge you until you put in your address.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Tax is never pre-calculated for US customers as it varies by jurisdiction. They don't know how much tax to charge you until you put in your address.


Geez, that makes sense! I'm usually always signed in to my 'account' on whatever site I want to make a purchase, so of course, it knows automatically.


----------



## phishfan

My new pouch 20 in black smooth leather just arrived!

I don’t *love* the strings sticking out or that they are so flimsy but love everything else otherwise.


----------



## indiaink

phishfan said:


> My new pouch 20 in black smooth leather just arrived!
> 
> I don’t *love* the strings sticking out or that they are so flimsy but love everything else otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727019


Could you show where the straps are sticking out?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Could you show where the straps are sticking out?


I should have added that I thought they were adjustable? So you could pull them up?


----------



## phishfan

indiaink said:


> I should have added that I thought they were adjustable? So you could pull them up?



you can, but then it’s too long on my frame (I’m 5’2)


----------



## indiaink

phishfan said:


> you can, but then it’s too long on my frame (I’m 5’2)


Oh, that is too bad. It is a cute bag, though.


----------



## indiaink

phishfan said:


> you can, but then it’s too long on my frame (I’m 5’2)


Here is a screen shot from a pouch review that shows the strap pulled up and knotted ... let me know if that helps you with this.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Here is a screen shot from a pouch review that shows the strap pulled up and knotted ... let me know if that helps you with this.


this lady must be of XXXS size, the pouch looks like Large against her frame, while the Large does not have the strap, only the Small one does


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> this lady must be of XXXS size, the pouch looks like Large against her frame, while the Large does not have the strap, only the Small one does


Nope, it was for the small. I think it’s just skewed because it was swinging back around to her front when I snatched the screenshot. Basically I just wanted to show @phishfan how she could adjust the straps.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nope, it was for the small. I think it’s just skewed because it was swinging back around to her front when I snatched the screenshot. Basically I just wanted to show @phishfan how she could adjust the straps.


"lady" stands for the girl who's holding the bag


----------



## phishfan

indiaink said:


> Nope, it was for the small. I think it’s just skewed because it was swinging back around to her front when I snatched the screenshot. Basically I just wanted to show @phishfan how she could adjust the straps.



ooh thanks for the idea! I’ll try this out


----------



## indiaink

Fantastic review of The Pouch (large, butter calf) by our own @ksuromax

*The Bottega Veneta Large Pouch Butter Calf Review*


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hello, new to the Bottega forum! I unfortunately (for my bank account) have fallen in love with the pouch! I don’t think it’s practical at all for my lifestyle since I need to be hands free, but the pouch with the big chain I LOVE and would be a good alternative. I think it is so chic but I’m also afraid it’s too trendy and that once it’s been out for longer, I could get it at a good preloved price instead of the current $3,600. I’m also afraid it’s too trendy when I like classic pieces. But it’s gorgeous and I want it for my birthday gift to myself. What do you guys think?? I know very little about BV!

edit: looks like lots here don’t like the big chunky chain which I totally get, but for some reason I like it because it’s different than other bags and modeled on, looks so good! But will that make the bag look dated sooner?


----------



## JenJBS

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hello, new to the Bottega forum! I unfortunately (for my bank account) have fallen in love with the pouch! I don’t think it’s practical at all for my lifestyle since I need to be hands free, but the pouch with the big chain I LOVE and would be a good alternative. I think it is so chic but I’m also afraid it’s too trendy and that once it’s been out for longer, I could get it at a good preloved price instead of the current $3,600. I’m also afraid it’s too trendy when I like classic pieces. But it’s gorgeous and I want it for my birthday gift to myself. What do you guys think?? I know very little about BV!
> 
> edit: looks like lots here don’t like the big chunky chain which I totally get, but for some reason I like it because it’s different than other bags and modeled on, looks so good! But will that make the bag look dated sooner?



BV colors are to die for!  They tie with Balenciaga for being the best, imo. And the BV leather for these Pouches is divine!  So soft and smooshy!  It's tempting just to sit and pet it. I hand hold my BV Pouch20 more than I usually would just to enjoy the leather. 

I'd say what matters is if you like it, not if others like it. I think people liking different things is good, since it would be boring if we all liked the same purse...  Happy Birthday! Assuming that the pouch in the picture is the color you're interested in, I think it looks great with the gold chain. I feel like a smaller, daintier chain would not go with the vibe/feel/look of the Pouch. To me, the dainty strap on the Pouch20 only works because the Pouch20 is small. Given how expensive these bags are I thought the same thing about waiting to get my Pouch20 on resale to save money; but with the popularity of the Pouch line, and how many fakes there are online, it's one item I would not trust getting second hand. Good luck deciding. 

Again, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

JenJBS said:


> BV colors are to die for!  They tie with Balenciaga for being the best, imo. And the BV leather for these Pouches is divine!  So soft and smooshy!  It's tempting just to sit and pet it. I hand hold my BV Pouch20 more than I usually would just to enjoy the leather.
> 
> I'd say what matters is if you like it, not if others like it. I think people liking different things is good, since it would be boring if we all liked the same purse...  Happy Birthday! Assuming that the pouch in the picture is the color you're interested in, I think it looks great with the gold chain. I feel like a smaller, daintier chain would not go with the vibe/feel/look of the Pouch. To me, the dainty strap on the Pouch20 only works because the Pouch20 is small. Given how expensive these bags are I thought the same thing about waiting to get my Pouch20 on resale to save money; but with the popularity of the Pouch line, and how many fakes there are online, it's one item I would not trust getting second hand. Good luck deciding.
> 
> Again, Happy Birthday!



Thank you! My birthday is the first week of June and it’s a bigger one so I’m trying to find the perfect gift for myself from myself!

Yes, the BV leather looks soooo soft. I’ve never touched or seen one of these in real life but if it weren’t for how buttery and soft that leather looked, I probably would not even be considering it. The brown or “mustard” color I posted is the one i want! I normally don’t let others opinions get to me on items I know I like, I just wanted to see if I should wait on this or just go for it since it IS pricey at $3600.... but Net-a-Porter is low on stock so I might just have to bite the bullet and get it. I wish I could go to a store in person and caress the leather in person, but I don’t think anything is open yet!


----------



## maysunsets

Hi there!! New to the BV forum. For those of you who have had the Pouch for a while, what has been your impression? I love the look of it and I'm so tempted to order one in the cammello shade but I'm afraid that 1- it's not practical 2- it'll scratch too easily 3- because it's such an it bag the resale market might be oversaturated with these in a few years. How much wear have you gotten out of it, and has anyone actually regretted having bought it? Would love to hear your experiences with it!


----------



## ksuromax

maysunsets said:


> Hi there!! New to the BV forum. For those of you who have had the Pouch for a while, what has been your impression? I love the look of it and I'm so tempted to order one in the cammello shade but I'm afraid that 1- it's not practical 2- it'll scratch too easily 3- because it's such an it bag the resale market might be oversaturated with these in a few years. How much wear have you gotten out of it, and has anyone actually regretted having bought it? Would love to hear your experiences with it!


are you looking at the Large? or Pouch 20?


----------



## maysunsets

Large! Labelled as just "The Pouch" on the BV website


----------



## ksuromax

maysunsets said:


> Large! Labelled as just "The Pouch" on the BV website


i have one 
not too long, tho
carried it a few times, mainly for grocery shopping/quick errands 
no regrets
it has nice wide opening, easy to get in and out, easy to carry
but you need both hands to open it, and depending on what you put inside it might be a bit too bulky for under arm carry, e.g. i had to take out my massive sunglasses case because it was taking up too much space, so i left it in the car.
The Pouch has plenty of space, but hard items (like sunnies case) won't work really well. 
 long/full size wallet will be ok because it's slim
You get what i mean? 
i don't think it's prone to scratches, the leather is different, it does not have that velvet finish.  
and last, but not the least, BV is not a brand that holds the value well, if you are thinking of resale value even before purchase i think it's better to get one from secondary market, or wait for sale.


----------



## ChloeVanderpump

maysunsets said:


> Large! Labelled as just "The Pouch" on the BV website


I bought the large red intreciatto pouch in March. Wore it a few times for short errands and to the bank today. No regrets. It's a gorgeous saturated red that I can't get enough of. The only thing I would say is that I stood around for a while holding the bag and I noticed myself thinking that it is not as comfortable as a small/lightweight crossbody bag. But, I expected that going in, it is a clutch after all. The only reason I didn't put it down is due to covid. Love the hand feel of the lambskin, the shape and color. I also carry as few things as possible. IMO the pouch looks best when it's mostly empty without heavy objects weighing it down.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Moutarde in natural light.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I wasn't sure where to post this...I just saw an ad for this bag and was shocked, I feel like they're not even trying to pretend its a copy? 









						Mini Cloud Clutch - Biscotto
					

Our bestselling handbag is handcrafted in Italy with a multi-function and removable strap allows this versatile bag to be carried as a shoulder bag, crossbody, clutch or even as a belt bag. Soft supple Italian lamb leather is luxurious and the ruched magnetic closure keeps your belongings safe...




					www.mansurgavriel.com


----------



## ItsPurseonal

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this...I just saw an ad for this bag and was shocked, I feel like they're not even trying to pretend its a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Cloud Clutch - Biscotto
> 
> 
> Our bestselling handbag is handcrafted in Italy with a multi-function and removable strap allows this versatile bag to be carried as a shoulder bag, crossbody, clutch or even as a belt bag. Soft supple Italian lamb leather is luxurious and the ruched magnetic closure keeps your belongings safe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mansurgavriel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785714



This bag looks like an upside down underwire of an old bra to me. But I agree it’s a super lame copy!


----------



## ksuromax

plenty of "wannabe"-s around, from mass market and no-name makers, some look scary alike
ETA: the pics 





						16 Bottega Veneta Bag Dupes
					

SheerLuxe.com is an online lifestyle magazine featuring news and views on the latest and most desirable fashion, beauty, wellness and lifestyle products, brands and goods on offer.




					sheerluxe.com


----------



## ksuromax

as they say, copying is the highest form of flattery


----------



## Egel

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this...I just saw an ad for this bag and was shocked, I feel like they're not even trying to pretend its a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Cloud Clutch - Biscotto
> 
> 
> Our bestselling handbag is handcrafted in Italy with a multi-function and removable strap allows this versatile bag to be carried as a shoulder bag, crossbody, clutch or even as a belt bag. Soft supple Italian lamb leather is luxurious and the ruched magnetic closure keeps your belongings safe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mansurgavriel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785714


I don't think they have to pretend this is a copy if H&M, Zara, Mango and all other high street brands already brought out their own versions of this bag. The thing is that everyone in the know, knows that BV started this. But not everybody is in the know, wants to be in the know or wants to pay the BV price. 

Although BV started this trend bag now, there were already a lot of people stating that they bought a bag with the same shape in the 60's. 

I guess this is the everlasting discussion about the difference between a copy or inspired by. Imo things are only a hard 1:1 copy if they are exactly the same. This bag has not used the BV logo and it does not even come close pricewise. The Pouch Clutch might be the original but spend that same amount of money on the Cloud and you will get a lot more bag for your buck.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> as they say, copying is the highest form of flattery


This is pretty common from what I have seen since I became a bag lover.  Even among the big designer companies. I cannot remember where I saw it but someone posted a bag that was created years before one of the big names, Hermes? Chanel? came out with one and and it looked like the same bag.


----------



## loves

shopmycloset_lk said:


> This bag looks like an upside down underwire of an old bra to me. But I agree it’s a super lame copy!


I was thinking it reminds me of a padded bra that I accidentally washed in the washer on the hottest setting and then tumble-dried.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

loves said:


> I was thinking it reminds me of a padded bra that I accidentally washed in the washer on the hottest setting and then tumble-dried.



Hahaha exactly!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone tried a bag organiser with their Pouch? I'm still not a fan of that really crumpled look. Does it smoothen out with time? Samorga has an organiser that's not too structured.


----------



## bisbee

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone tried a bag organiser with their Pouch? I'm still not a fan of that really crumpled look. Does it smoothen out with time? Samorga has an organiser that's not too structured.


In my opinion, if you don’t like the crumpled look, this might not be the bag for you, since that is an important element of the style...


----------



## indiaink

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone tried a bag organiser with their Pouch? I'm still not a fan of that really crumpled look. Does it smoothen out with time? Samorga has an organiser that's not too structured.


Are you talking about the folds of leather that create the pouch? Those won't smooth out, ever.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bisbee said:


> In my opinion, if you don’t like the crumpled look, this might not be the bag for you, since that is an important element of the style...





indiaink said:


> Are you talking about the folds of leather that create the pouch? Those won't smooth out, ever.


Oh, no. I like how it looks.  Perhaps I should explain. I just don't like the 'collapsed' look some well worn Pouches develop from heavy use (although I only really saw that in the early days of the Pouch's release so maybe those were PR gifts for influencers and not meant for actual customers?). And I'm talking _really_ heavy use. Like the bags were dropped under a steam roller and only brought out when it came time to do a photoshoot. 

Here's a Pouch with an organiser by Samorga that looks like it should help it maintain its shape better. It doesn't affect the casual shape of the bag. If nothing else, at least it'll help organise things inside.


----------



## indiaink

OneMoreDay said:


> Oh, no. I like how it looks.  Perhaps I should explain. I just don't like the 'collapsed' look some well worn Pouches develop from heavy use (although I only really saw that in the early days of the Pouch's release so maybe those were PR gifts for influencers and not meant for actual customers?). And I'm talking _really_ heavy use. Like the bags were dropped under a steam roller and only brought out when it came time to do a photoshoot.
> 
> Here's a Pouch with an organiser by Samorga that looks like it should help it maintain its shape better. It doesn't affect the casual shape of the bag. If nothing else, at least it'll help organise things inside.
> View attachment 4804322
> 
> View attachment 4804321


OK, I get it.  That organizer looks nice!


----------



## muchstuff

OneMoreDay said:


> Oh, no. I like how it looks.  Perhaps I should explain. I just don't like the 'collapsed' look some well worn Pouches develop from heavy use (although I only really saw that in the early days of the Pouch's release so maybe those were PR gifts for influencers and not meant for actual customers?). And I'm talking _really_ heavy use. Like the bags were dropped under a steam roller and only brought out when it came time to do a photoshoot.
> 
> Here's a Pouch with an organiser by Samorga that looks like it should help it maintain its shape better. It doesn't affect the casual shape of the bag. If nothing else, at least it'll help organise things inside.
> View attachment 4804322
> 
> View attachment 4804321


Doesn't seem to change the aesthetic at all.


----------



## ksuromax

sorry, but i really don't get the point  
if you stick the walls under the frame, you won't have easy access to the pockets to keep your smaller bits in them, and throwing everything in the middle of it will make the same thing as it was without the organiser  
plus, the bottom will become firm and quite unflexible for comfortable "hug" of the arm, i love how it sits and softly hugs my arm when i carry it.


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Oh, no. I like how it looks.  Perhaps I should explain. I just don't like the 'collapsed' look some well worn Pouches develop from heavy use (although I only really saw that in the early days of the Pouch's release so maybe those were PR gifts for influencers and not meant for actual customers?). And I'm talking _really_ heavy use. Like the bags were dropped under a steam roller and only brought out when it came time to do a photoshoot.
> 
> Here's a Pouch with an organiser by Samorga that looks like it should help it maintain its shape better. It doesn't affect the casual shape of the bag. If nothing else, at least it'll help organise things inside.
> View attachment 4804322
> 
> View attachment 4804321


It looks nice in the pic, but it will make the use very different. The nice thing about The Pouch is carrying it all squashed against you, under the arm, etc. This would be terribly uncomfortable to carry in my opinion.


----------



## indiaink

It has been 13 days since somebody posted about The Pouch or any pouch. Is the love affair over?


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> It has been 13 days since somebody posted about The Pouch or any pouch. Is the love affair over?



I still love my MiniPouch!          I'm acutually thinking of getting it in black...  And @ksuromax Pouch has been having lots of adventures the past few weeks, on the Bottega Veneta in Action thread.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> I still love my MiniPouch!          I'm acutually thinking of getting it in black...  And @ksuromax Pouch has been having lots of adventures the past few weeks, on the Bottega Veneta in Action thread.
> 
> View attachment 4817259


I know it, bad girl @ksuromax, which is why I've repurchased my large black! LOVE this color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> I know it, bad girl @ksuromax, which is why I've repurchased my large black! LOVE this color!!!



Thank you!    So do I.


----------



## loves

omy gosh same! Loving and using my purple pouch so much I just asked my SA to hold a black intrecciato one for me although I’m contemplating between the pouch 20 and the men’s pouch in black because it can carry more; haven’t made up my mind...



JenJBS said:


> I still love my MiniPouch!          I'm acutually thinking of getting it in black...  And @ksuromax Pouch has been having lots of adventures the past few weeks, on the Bottega Veneta in Action thread.
> 
> View attachment 4817259


----------



## maximemw

What you think bout the Paper version ?


----------



## bklner2014

Greetings to All Pouch owners! 

For those of you with lighter colored pouches, have you experienced color transfer on your bags and if so, has it been easy to rectify the damage? I mostly own black bags but am currently considering Ice or Cammello.

Also, I have seen "Pouch 20" frequently mentioned on this thread. Is this the same as the Mini pouch?

Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## JenJBS

bklner2014 said:


> Greetings to All Pouch owners!
> 
> For those of you with lighter colored pouches, have you experienced color transfer on your bags and if so, has it been easy to rectify the damage? I mostly own black bags but am currently considering Ice or Cammello.
> 
> Also, I have seen "Pouch 20" frequently mentioned on this thread. Is this the same as the Mini pouch?
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.



I have the purple. No problems at all with color transfer. Yes, Pouch 20 and Mini Pouch are the same. BV initially called it Pouch 20, then changed to Mini Pouch. I still often use Pouch 20 out of habit. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## bklner2014

JenJBS said:


> I have the purple. No problems at all with color transfer. Yes, Pouch 20 and Mini Pouch are the same. BV initially called it Pouch 20, then changed to Mini Pouch. I still often use Pouch 20 out of habit. Sorry about the confusion.


Thanks so much for responding @JenJBS ! It's good to know that color transfer hasn't been an issue for you, and appreciate the details on size. I haven't had the chance to see one in person, and was wondering what you are usually able to fit in it please? Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

bklner2014 said:


> Greetings to All Pouch owners!
> 
> For those of you with lighter colored pouches, have you experienced color transfer on your bags and if so, has it been easy to rectify the damage? I mostly own black bags but am currently considering Ice or Cammello.
> 
> Also, I have seen "Pouch 20" frequently mentioned on this thread. Is this the same as the Mini pouch?
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.


Yes, there has been problems with color transfer on a light colored bag - it’s on page 27 of this thread if this link doesn’t work:

Color Transfer

If you get a light colored Pouch, be extremely careful. That would be true of all light colored leather - I had a yellow Nodini and a red sweater that really intermingled ... I could not get the red off the yellow!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Yes, there has been problems with color transfer on a light colored bag - it’s on page 27 of this thread if this link doesn’t work:
> 
> Color Transfer
> 
> If you get a light colored Pouch, be extremely careful. That would be true of all light colored leather - I had a yellow Nodini and a red sweater that really intermingled ... I could not get the red off the yellow!


If you get any bag in any brand that is light colored, it pays to watch out for color transfer.


----------



## JenJBS

bklner2014 said:


> Thanks so much for responding @JenJBS ! It's good to know that color transfer hasn't been an issue for you, and appreciate the details on size. I haven't had the chance to see one in person, and was wondering what you are usually able to fit in it please? Thank you.



You're welcome. It really is only the essentials. Keys, card holder, phone is all I usually carry. One day, I'll include a lipstick as well... It would fit.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> If you get any bag in any brand that is light colored, it pays to watch out for color transfer.


Yep!


----------



## bklner2014

indiaink said:


> Yes, there has been problems with color transfer on a light colored bag - it’s on page 27 of this thread if this link doesn’t work:
> 
> Color Transfer
> 
> If you get a light colored Pouch, be extremely careful. That would be true of all light colored leather - I had a yellow Nodini and a red sweater that really intermingled ... I could not get the red off the yellow!


Thank you for the link to this color transfer issue, ouch! I do feel for the owner of the bag, and for your issue with your yellow Nodini... This is definitely a deal breaker for me, so perhaps I should consider a darker color...


----------



## bklner2014

JenJBS said:


> You're welcome. It really is only the essentials. Keys, card holder, phone is all I usually carry. One day, I'll include a lipstick as well... It would fit.


Thank you for the info! I don't usually carry much, but I do need to fit my glasses, tissue, wet wipes and chapstick / lipstick. I'll have to go check the pouch out in person soon!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone have a chain pouch? does that stay on your shoulder at all? I'm obsessed with the texture of the bag, but the strap seems more practical..other than the chunkiness of the chain


----------



## layd3k

NYERINLONDON said:


> Does anyone have a chain pouch? does that stay on your shoulder at all? I'm obsessed with the texture of the bag, but the strap seems more practical..other than the chunkiness of the chain



I just bought one!! I LOVE IT. The chain is heavy/substantial. It stayed better on the shoulder with the paper stuffing it came with. I wore it for the first time with my iphone, small wallet and kleenex (hardly anything) it was harder to stay on the shoulder. Quite a bit of room in the bag too. 

I've tried on the Jodie and the Shoulder Pouch. For me, it was a tough call between the Chain Pouch and the Shoulder Pouch (i might still buy the shoulder pouch in the tan colour). The easiest to carry over the shoulder was the Jodie. 

Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## layd3k

Hi everyone. Here I am with my chain pouch in fondante. The chain is very heavy, and I am not usually one to complain. My boyfriend thinks it’s heavy too, he was pretty shocked when I asked him to hold it for a moment the other day. I am 5’9 (175cm) tall size US 8.

I love the bag for its shape and design. I really do love all of Daniel Lee’s designs. I am not sure if I am regretting my decision. Maybe I should have gone with the shoulder pouch in tan. Mainly due to this one being heavy and the chain is so dramatic. (But of course that is why I am crazy In love with it). I am a very classic person, always on the safe side and thought why not just go for what really makes your heart sing. Hence the fondante colour with the chain lol

I should also note that people either love or hate the chain. My family (who truly know nothing of fashion/trends/style) mocked the chain all day yesterday. Made me second guess it. But then my boyfriend notices people admiring it (and he never Notices these things) In neighbourhoods and a mall that are more fashion forward. ‍

Edit: sorry for the messy floors!


----------



## bmk33

It’s beautiful!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

layd3k said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am with my chain pouch in fondante. The chain is very heavy, and I am not usually one to complain. My boyfriend thinks it’s heavy too, he was pretty shocked when I asked him to hold it for a moment the other day. I am 5’9 (175cm) tall size US 8.
> 
> I love the bag for its shape and design. I really do love all of Daniel Lee’s designs. I am not sure if I am regretting my decision. Maybe I should have gone with the shoulder pouch in tan. Mainly due to this one being heavy and the chain is so dramatic. (But of course that is why I am crazy In love with it). I am a very classic person, always on the safe side and thought why not just go for what really makes your heart sing. Hence the fondante colour with the chain lol
> 
> I should also note that people either love or hate the chain. My family (who truly know nothing of fashion/trends/style) mocked the chain all day yesterday. Made me second guess it. But then my boyfriend notices people admiring it (and he never Notices these things) In neighbourhoods and a mall that are more fashion forward. ‍
> 
> Edit: sorry for the messy floors!
> 
> View attachment 4834091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834093


Thanks for letting us know how heavy the chain is - I think your review is the first one I've read that mentions it. I was hoping the chain would be a lightweight piece, but - .  I finally came around to absolutely loving the pouch - I have the original in burgundy and a nero one due to arrive tomorrow. LOVE the pouch and how easy it is (without the chain). Congrats on your purchase, and your floors? Like a model, very cool!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

layd3k said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am with my chain pouch in fondante. The chain is very heavy, and I am not usually one to complain. My boyfriend thinks it’s heavy too, he was pretty shocked when I asked him to hold it for a moment the other day. I am 5’9 (175cm) tall size US 8.
> 
> I love the bag for its shape and design. I really do love all of Daniel Lee’s designs. I am not sure if I am regretting my decision. Maybe I should have gone with the shoulder pouch in tan. Mainly due to this one being heavy and the chain is so dramatic. (But of course that is why I am crazy In love with it). I am a very classic person, always on the safe side and thought why not just go for what really makes your heart sing. Hence the fondante colour with the chain lol
> 
> I should also note that people either love or hate the chain. My family (who truly know nothing of fashion/trends/style) mocked the chain all day yesterday. Made me second guess it. But then my boyfriend notices people admiring it (and he never Notices these things) In neighbourhoods and a mall that are more fashion forward. ‍
> 
> Edit: sorry for the messy floors!
> 
> View attachment 4834091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834093


We'll not much help but it honestly looks absolutely amazing on you, and I didn't even think I liked the chain, I thought it'd look "too much" on anyone.. but I need to rethink it cause you really can pull it of!


----------



## JenJBS

layd3k said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am with my chain pouch in fondante. The chain is very heavy, and I am not usually one to complain. My boyfriend thinks it’s heavy too, he was pretty shocked when I asked him to hold it for a moment the other day. I am 5’9 (175cm) tall size US 8.
> 
> I love the bag for its shape and design. I really do love all of Daniel Lee’s designs. I am not sure if I am regretting my decision. Maybe I should have gone with the shoulder pouch in tan. Mainly due to this one being heavy and the chain is so dramatic. (But of course that is why I am crazy In love with it). I am a very classic person, always on the safe side and thought why not just go for what really makes your heart sing. Hence the fondante colour with the chain lol
> 
> I should also note that people either love or hate the chain. My family (who truly know nothing of fashion/trends/style) mocked the chain all day yesterday. Made me second guess it. But then my boyfriend notices people admiring it (and he never Notices these things) In neighbourhoods and a mall that are more fashion forward. ‍
> 
> Edit: sorry for the messy floors!
> 
> View attachment 4834091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834093



If you decide against it due to the weight, that's great. Totally understandable. But please don't give up something you are crazy in love with, that really makes your heart sing, because of your family's comments. The comments may just be their way of dealing with you going for a more dramatic look than they are used to seeing on you. You pull off the drama of that bag beautifully!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thanks for letting us know how heavy the chain is - I think your review is the first one I've read that mentions it. I was hoping the chain would be a lightweight piece, but - .  I finally came around to absolutely loving the pouch - I have the original in burgundy and a nero one due to arrive tomorrow. LOVE the pouch and how easy it is (without the chain). Congrats on your purchase, and your floors? Like a model, very cool!


i mentioned it before, when i first saw/held one irl. I was, too, shocked with how heavy they are! and noisy, too!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i mentioned it before, when i first saw/held one irl. I was, too, shocked with how heavy they are! and noisy, too!


@ksuromax  , my sincere apologies for missing that post, please forgive your humble servant.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> @ksuromax  , my sincere apologies for missing that post, please forgive your humble servant.


no worries, my Dear!  
i post so many pics and comments, i sometimes lose the track myself!


----------



## ceedoan

Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ceedoan said:


> Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841451


Almond


----------



## Eastwind

Hi guys, 

I'm interested in the pouch! I was wondering what the strap length is for the mini? 



			https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-bags_cod22007776lf.html


----------



## Thenewestgirl

ceedoan said:


> Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841451


Cipra!


----------



## bmk33

Cipria


----------



## indiaink

Eastwind said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in the pouch! I was wondering what the strap length is for the mini?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/mini-bags_cod22007776lf.html


Here's a photo from your link, as links change. I know the strap on the mini is adjustable from crossbody to shoulder because it can be untied and pulled through the loops as you like, based on reading here.


----------



## muchstuff

ceedoan said:


> Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841451


Cipria. At least judging by the photo, haven’t seen either IRL.


----------



## Egel

ceedoan said:


> Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841451


Almond if you have a warm olive undertone, Cipria if you have a cold blue undertone in your skin.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Egel said:


> Almond if you have a warm olive undertone, Cipria if you have a cold blue undertone in your skin.



I was just coming back to add this exact thought!


----------



## Egel

Thenewestgirl said:


> I was just coming back to add this exact thought!


It was one of the first things my mother thought me. Don't just look at what you like but also asses how things look on you or your skin. So now I have a unhealthy pink bag obsession. To make up for the lack of all the pink clothes that don't suit me.


----------



## JenJBS

ceedoan said:


> Guys!!! Help me decide..... ALMOND (left) or CIPRIA (right)??!! I also just got the mini Jodie in ice which I absolutely adore!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841451


Almond


----------



## pinksky777

Dream bag


----------



## Thenewestgirl

pinksky777 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> View attachment 4843344



Hello beautiful..


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Egel said:


> It was one of the first things my mother thought me. Don't just look at what you like but also asses how things look on you or your skin. So now I have a unhealthy pink bag obsession. To make up for the lack of all the pink clothes that don't suit me.




Same thing here, which I am very thankful for. 

Haha, oh, you enjoy your pink bags, I myself depend on having a tan, or even better, a spray tan, to wear even slightly warm hues.


----------



## pinksky777

Thenewestgirl said:


> Hello beautiful..


Thank you! Official photos next week as I’m awaiting my mini Jodie in kiwi. It was a heavy week for my bank account haha. My SA sent me this pic before she shipped it out. Eeek! (Btw sorry I know this is solely for the pouches)


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Oh my, your mini Jodie is the cutest! You lucky, lucky girl to soon have both of these gems in your collection!


----------



## pinksky777

Thenewestgirl said:


> Oh my, your mini Jodie is the cutest! You lucky, lucky girl to soon have both of these gems in your collection!


Thank you! Yes I feel very lucky. This definitely will be my last bags of the year I’m sure haha I’m happy with my little bv collection!


----------



## ceedoan

Thank you everyone!! I got the CIPRIA and I love it so much!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ceedoan said:


> Thank you everyone!! I got the CIPRIA and I love it so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4845444



Congratulations!


----------



## ceedoan

pinksky777 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> View attachment 4843344



can I ask what color this is?? caramel? or almond?? thank you. it's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pinksky777

ceedoan said:


> can I ask what color this is?? caramel? or almond?? thank you. it's GORGEOUS!!


It’s caramel!


----------



## Bijouxlady

ceedoan said:


> Thank you everyone!! I got the CIPRIA and I love it so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4845444


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love your pouch! Do you find the strap too ling to wear crossbody?? I'm 5'4" & I am concerned it will be too long.


----------



## indiaink

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your pouch! Do you find the strap too ling to wear crossbody?? I'm 5'4" & I am concerned it will be too long.


The strap is easily adjustable.


----------



## Bijouxlady

indiaink said:


> The strap is easily adjustable.


Thanks!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

What do you ladies think about this color? I normally just do neutrals but for some reason I love this color. It might be too much color for a big bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Bijouxlady said:


> What do you ladies think about this color? I normally just do neutrals but for some reason I love this color. It might be too much color for a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4857087


depends on what you wear


----------



## indiaink

Bijouxlady said:


> What do you ladies think about this color? I normally just do neutrals but for some reason I love this color. It might be too much color for a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4857087


It's a gorgeous color and would work with neutrals such as black or white.


----------



## pinksky777

Bijouxlady said:


> What do you ladies think about this color? I normally just do neutrals but for some reason I love this color. It might be too much color for a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4857087


I think it’s super gorg, but your right in thinking it’s too large of a bag for that color, my gut tells me the same.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> depends on what you wear



+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bijouxlady said:


> What do you ladies think about this color?


For this size, this color is just right and would lend a nice pop of color to your outfits.


----------



## JavaJo

Bijouxlady said:


> What do you ladies think about this color? I normally just do neutrals but for some reason I love this color. It might be too much color for a big bag.
> 
> View attachment 4857087


Been eyeing this colour for Casette or Mini Jodie - which I’d style with jeans and white/black top and camel coat.  Plaids are in this season, and this would complement green-navy or grey-yellow plaid combo... Question: would you buy a handbag to go with your wardrobe? Or would you buy the wardrobe to go with your handbag?


----------



## Bijouxlady

JavaJo said:


> Been eyeing this colour for Casette or Mini Jodie - which I’d style with jeans and white/black top and camel coat.  Plaids are in this season, and this would complement green-navy or grey-yellow plaid combo... Question: would you buy a handbag to go with your wardrobe? Or would you buy the wardrobe to go with your handbag?


Probably both. I normally have gotten brighter colored bags in something small but I love this green in the woven leather. I just ordered the mini Pouch in Red and the mini Jodi in black so I really shouldn't even be talking about it. I know the colors aren't always easy to find though. Wish I had a money tree.


----------



## Bijouxlady

JavaJo said:


> Been eyeing this colour for Casette or Mini Jodie - which I’d style with jeans and white/black top and camel coat.  Plaids are in this season, and this would complement green-navy or grey-yellow plaid combo... Question: would you buy a handbag to go with your wardrobe? Or would you buy the wardrobe to go with your handbag?


It looks great on the gal my SA asked to model it.


----------



## pinksky777

Bijouxlady said:


> It looks great on the gal my SA asked to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857416


I really love it, but the green reminds me of Christmas for some reason lol but if you love it then I’d say save and go for it! It has to speak to you.


----------



## Bijouxlady

pinksky777 said:


> I really love it, but the green reminds me of Christmas for some reason lol but if you love it then I’d say save and go for it! It has to speak to you.


 It is pretty but it wouldn't work for my wardrobe.


----------



## alisonanna

That green is the color of my favorite Marc Jacobs green back in the Stella, Blake, Sophia era, 2004-2006.  I really loved my MJ bag in that color!


----------



## NataliaK84

Green! Beautiful. This cut is not necessarily my type, but the colors are wonderful.


----------



## nashpoo

Some eye candy! Ended up taking home the mini ice. I wish it came in the larger size!!!


----------



## JenJBS

nashpoo said:


> Some eye candy! Ended up taking home the mini ice. I wish it came in the larger size!!!
> 
> View attachment 4866301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866302
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866306



Thank you for the lovely eye candy!  Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## pinksky777

So I’m low-key obsessing over the large intrecciato pouch in green lately! Does anyone know if there’s an older model of the large pouch in grass available anywhere online? When the pouch first came out in early 2019 the intrecciato was smaller and the green was different than the shades of green you get this year... what do you guys think of the difference between the two?!?


----------



## Hq8

Which size to choose mini or regular size the mini is cross bag also pouch big one only pouch? So which one also I feel hesitate to choose the color.


----------



## Hq8

Young1987 said:


> Just thought of an incredible hack that I think is a game changer for the pouch! And it’s super customizable. You can do it with leather, a chain, a long scarf or twilly, you name it. My favorite is the chain. Check this out...
> View attachment 4649299
> View attachment 4649300
> View attachment 4649301
> View attachment 4649302


good idea


----------



## Hq8

Do you think December maybe I will find it in discount  I want  large pouch, any online sites have offers now? Thank you for all.


----------



## Hq8

Why some sites play in prices 
yesterday 500 dollars cheaper the pouch!!!!


----------



## Minie26

anyone here have the mini pouch in black intreciatto ?
can't decide between black or sandalwood...
will black be too boring and makes the bag looks smaller


----------



## Hq8

Minie26 said:


> anyone here have the mini pouch in black intreciatto ?
> can't decide between black or sandalwood...
> will black be too boring and makes the bag looks smaller


i prefer sandalwood


----------



## carolinalazaro9

Just purchased the intrecciato pouch in the Bordeaux color from Selfridges and am so excited! Jomashop has a couple of the smooth pouches at a super discount, so I went to Saks to see if I liked the colors before buying. Too bad for my wallet though, because once I saw this version my heart was set on it! I figured I’d just wait for a decent sale or see if it popped up on fashionphile one day. But I stalked the internet for days looking for a decent price and lucky for me selfridges got one in stock!

I’ve been finding that Selfridges has incredible discounts for the US (I’m guessing something to do with currency). This is the second Bottega bag I’ve gotten from them for $800 off!


----------



## purseinsanity

Minie26 said:


> anyone here have the mini pouch in black intreciatto ?
> can't decide between black or sandalwood...
> will black be too boring and makes the bag looks smaller


I have the black and get giddy every time I carry it.  Absolutely love it!


----------



## Jereni

Does anyone have the coin purse?

I love the soft fluffy aesthetic of this bag... but I have more than enough mini bags at this point. And am in actual need of a coin purse, so thought this might be a fun option without committing to the bag.


----------



## Minie26

purseinsanity said:


> I have the black and get giddy every time I carry it.  Absolutely love it!


Aww! That is so good to hear!! 

Do you think it looks too small tho ?


----------



## purseinsanity

Minie26 said:


> Aww! That is so good to hear!!
> Do you think it looks too small tho ?


Nope!  I seriously love this bag.    I want one in white too.  It's not big, but I can cram face powder, lipstick, a CC and cash and even my face mask in it!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jereni said:


> Does anyone have the coin purse?
> 
> I love the soft fluffy aesthetic of this bag... but I have more than enough mini bags at this point. And am in actual need of a coin purse, so thought this might be a fun option without committing to the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4942091


I'm dying for one of these.  Just trying to justify the cost for a coin purse, LOL, but it's so cute!!


----------



## l.ch.

Hello to all the lovely ladies here! I’m new here. I fell in love with the pouch the moment it came out, but I tried to make my self forget that it exists, since I don’t think I can work it into my life atm. Could you please tell me how you use yours? On which occasions? 
When I was young and carefree, I carried clutches (I even had a huge American Apparel one) but the older I get, the more I realize I need crossbody bags... however, I can’t get the pouch out of my mind...
thanks! And happy new year!


----------



## Jereni

purseinsanity said:


> I'm dying for one of these.  Just trying to justify the cost for a coin purse, LOL, but it's so cute!!



I know right? As a bag, I like it in the mini but I have a lot of chain wallets and clutches, so another mini bag doesn’t necessarily do much for me BUT a coin purse that I can throw in other bags would be fun. It’s a lot of course. However I’m not seeing that it’s much more than other similar designer pieces like from Chanel and Fendi.

Not saying those are reasonable either  but as a point of comparison.


----------



## Minie26

purseinsanity said:


> Nope!  I seriously love this bag.    I want one in white too.  It's not big, but I can cram face powder, lipstick, a CC and cash and even my face mask in it!


oh wow, i'm so so glad and happy to see how much you like this bag!! can you fit your phone on top of the other items that you mentioned?

right now, i'm undecided between black intrecciato, sandalwood intrecciato or kiwi intrecciato or kiwi smooth leather.


----------



## Jereni

Omg, I just went by the BV in my area so that I could check out the various colors in terms of deciding on the coin purse. And they had the mini pouch in that peach ‘clay’ color and it was like the softest thing I’ve ever touched dang it!


----------



## Minie26

Jereni said:


> Omg, I just went by the BV in my area so that I could check out the various colors in terms of deciding on the coin purse. And they had the mini pouch in that peach ‘clay’ color and it was like the softest thing I’ve ever touched dang it!


may i ask , is it in the smooth leather or intrecciato?


----------



## purseinsanity

Minie26 said:


> oh wow, i'm so so glad and happy to see how much you like this bag!! can you fit your phone on top of the other items that you mentioned?
> 
> right now, i'm undecided between black intrecciato, sandalwood intrecciato or kiwi intrecciato or kiwi smooth leather.


Unfortunately, I can't fit my phone, but I don't mind because it's in my hand most of the time anyway.  
All the colors you mentioned are great!  It's so hard to pick just one!


----------



## Jereni

Minie26 said:


> may i ask , is it in the smooth leather or intrecciato?



It was the smooth leather. Did they make this color in the intrecciato? That would be intriguing...


----------



## pinksky777

Still my fave Bottega bag to date. You cannot beat this stunner, (no matter what the haters say ). Caramel is the most beautiful timeless brown and always reminds me of the 70’s (my fave decade).


----------



## ksuromax

l.ch. said:


> Hello to all the lovely ladies here! I’m new here. I fell in love with the pouch the moment it came out, but I tried to make my self forget that it exists, since I don’t think I can work it into my life atm. Could you please tell me how you use yours? On which occasions?
> When I was young and carefree, I carried clutches (I even had a huge American Apparel one) but the older I get, the more I realize I need crossbody bags... however, I can’t get the pouch out of my mind...
> thanks! And happy new year!


hello and Happy New Year to you, too!  
i carried mine to all sorts of occations and with different attires, jeans and sneakers, or formal wear, linen dress, or evening gown, it works well in every way  
I have a smooth black in large size. 
today it accompanied me to a formal meeting with the Clients


----------



## l.ch.

ksuromax said:


> hello and Happy New Year to you, too!
> i carried mine to all sorts of occations and with different attires, jeans and sneakers, or formal wear, linen dress, or evening gown, it works well in every way
> I have a smooth black in large size.
> today it accompanied me to a formal meeting with the Clients


Thank you so much for your reply! I have decided though that unfortunately this bag isn’t for me.
Glad that you are loving it!


----------



## ksuromax

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I have decided though that unfortunately this bag isn’t for me.
> Glad that you are loving it!


Hope you'll find your perfect one!


----------



## krawford

pinksky777 said:


> Still my fave Bottega bag to date. You cannot beat this stunner, (no matter what the haters say ). Caramel is the most beautiful timeless brown and always reminds me of the 70’s (my fave decade).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945703


Caramel is the best color!!


----------



## ksuromax

Seriously???


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Seriously???
> 
> View attachment 4950672





FP has one for resale


----------



## Pessie

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4950748
> 
> FP has one for resale


It looks like it forgot to put its teeth in


----------



## Egel

Pessie said:


> It looks like it forgot to put its teeth in


I was thinking about this bag in brown


----------



## Nibb

Egel said:


> I was thinking about this bag in brown
> [/QUOTE


The ultimate BUM bag, nude should be a big seller.


----------



## Egel

Nibb said:


> The ultimate BUM bag, nude should be a big seller.


Nude will be the perfect description then


----------



## pinksky777

krawford said:


> Caramel is the best color!!


It truly is! I never tire of looking at it and that says a lot coming from me who gets bored of literally everything lol


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4950748
> 
> FP has one for resale


oh, god...
how can i unsee it now??
i just can't stop thinking of it 'vomiting' your stuff if you try to open it...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, god...
> how can i unsee it now??
> i just can't stop thinking of it 'vomiting' your stuff if you try to open it...
> 
> View attachment 4951023


It kind of looks like it wants to eat something. Wrong style for a bum bag IMHO. Maybe if it was smaller. Or angled differently so the opening was at the top?


----------



## BBBagHag

I imaging someone buying this bag and putting it on and going   And sending it to FP


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> I imaging someone buying this bag and putting it on and going   And sending it to FP


Somehow they will pull it off as a trend and everyone will have to have it in every color


----------



## Egel

Nibb said:


> Somehow they will pull it off as a trend and everyone will have to have it in every color


And will say that they get why people dislike it but that it doesn't look as bad from a certain angle and quickly go on about an heritage brand and how buttery soft the leather is. Two months later we can get the less offensive Zara dupe and it will be everywhere. I can see this happening.


----------



## pinksky777

Why even bother to go in this thread if it’s only to trash talk the pouch?... this is where the problem lies. Maybe stick with the “thrill” thread.


----------



## Nibb

Egel said:


> And will say that they get why people dislike it but that it doesn't look as bad from a certain angle and quickly go on about an heritage brand and how buttery soft the leather is. Two months later we can get the less offensive Zara dupe and it will be everywhere. I can see this happening.


It’s interesting to watch the evolution.


----------



## Pessie

muchstuff said:


> It kind of looks like it wants to eat something. Wrong style for a bum bag IMHO. Maybe if it was smaller. Or angled differently so the opening was at the top?


 It’s a gift to pickpockets and the force of gravity IMO.


----------



## Egel

pinksky777 said:


> Why even bother to go in this thread if it’s only to trash talk the pouch?... this is where the problem lies. Maybe stick with the “thrill” thread.


I don't think we have the same frame of mind here. I admit I was joking about the bumbag, but I follow this thread because I adore the Pouch.

That I love those the pouch doesn't mean I have to love every version of it. I don't like the chain but never bothered to state that. I do have an opinion about this version and liked sharing that with liked minded people.

I'm well aware that this is not the Post your wth finds thread. That I don't like the bumbag doesn't mean I should stay quiet. This is a forum, it thrives on the exchange of idead. I wanted to share mine.

Edit to clarify: the latest version does not speak to me and I like to poke light hearted fun. That does not mean the bag is ugly, I can see how people would rock and love this, but that has nothing to do with me joking about it. That was just my initial reaction.


----------



## Swanky

Everyone's opinions are welcomed, good or bad.  This isn't a Pouch "fan" thread. . . feel free to discuss!


----------



## wisconsin

The pouch looks lovely. Should I sell my knot now?
I just bought two BV piazza bags and two old style nodinis and I am on ban island.
Should I have gone for the pouch instead?. I am having real buyers remorse here.Help!


----------



## ksuromax

wisconsin said:


> The pouch looks lovely. Should I sell my knot now?
> I just bought two BV piazza bags and two old style nodinis and I am on ban island.
> Should I have gone for the pouch instead?. I am having real buyers remorse here.Help!


imo, the Pouch is far too different from Piazza and Nodini, it's hand carry only and more of a clutch function. Does this resonate with your style? do you think you will be ok to carry it in your hand all the time?
before you rush to return/exchange any of your bags for the Pouch try to imagine how many looks and occasions you will use the Pouch for.
I have only one (Large) (and probably will stick to it), i use mine a lot, but i have 6 Nodinis, and i don't think i have too many, all have own purpose and reason  Nodini is a good xbody bag, perfect for travels and light errands. What is your usual style?


----------



## wisconsin

ksuromax said:


> imo, the Pouch is far too different from Piazza and Nodini, it's hand carry only and more of a clutch function. Does this resonate with your style? do you think you will be ok to carry it in your hand all the time?
> before you rush to return/exchange any of your bags for the Pouch try to imagine how many looks and occasions you will use the Pouch for.
> I have only one (Large) (and probably will stick to it), i use mine a lot, but i have 6 Nodinis, and i don't think i have too many, all have own purpose and reason  Nodini is a good xbody bag, perfect for travels and light errands. What is your usual style?


Thanks for your response.
I would not get much use out of the pouch but it would have been a statement bag to have. I already have quite a few running errands bags and about town bags.
However I think the pouch will always be around to get while these other ones will not so I will keep them.


----------



## ksuromax

wisconsin said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I would not get much use out of the pouch but it would have been a statement bag to have. I already have quite a few running errands bags and about town bags.
> However I think the pouch will always be around to get while these other ones will not so I will keep them.


Get and keep what you love and will use! Not just a museum lot, but something that will make you happy to use every day


----------



## wisconsin

ksuromax said:


> Get and keep what you love and will use! Not just a museum lot, but something that will make you happy to use every day


Thanks for your insight.
For the most part I do that but got distracted, hehe
Thats why I don’t buy Chanel or Birkins.
 Aside from cost, I would never/barely use them


----------



## ksuromax

wisconsin said:


> Thanks for your insight.
> For the most part I do that but got distracted, hehe
> Thats why I don’t buy Chanel or Birkins.
> Aside from cost, I would never/barely use them


yep, me neither, i let go of all very few Chanels i had


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> Get and keep what you love and will use! Not just a museum lot, but something that will make you happy to use every day



Ouch Im guilty


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Ouch Im guilty


yep, me too  hence advising from my own lessons


----------



## pinksky777

I actually don’t like the newer versions of the pouch as well! It just seems like lately there is significantly more negative opinions than positive ones. It’s hard for me to wrap my mind around that so I think I’ll just take a step back for a few months... perhaps long term if the vibe continues. I don’t feel the need to share my new purchases anymore anyways.


----------



## pinksky777

Swanky said:


> Everyone's opinions are welcomed, good or bad.  This isn't a Pouch "fan" thread. . . feel free to discuss!


all good.


----------



## Egel

wisconsin said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I would not get much use out of the pouch but it would have been a statement bag to have. I already have quite a few running errands bags and about town bags.
> However I think the pouch will always be around to get while these other ones will not so I will keep them.


I already saw that you are already keeping the ones you have. I don't think every bag has to be functional. I'm not a minimalist and some bags make me so happy but are impractical to wear. If you are in the same boat, the pouch wil indeed go strong for a while so there's no rush in to buying it now. 

If you are not intending to wear the pouch at all but just want something nice to look at, what about the whirl? It's even smaller and more delicate than the pouch but I think the design is just so fun to look at. It might not be your taste at all, but there are some similairities between the bags.


----------



## wisconsin

Egel said:


> I already saw that you are already keeping the ones you have. I don't think every bag has to be functional. I'm not a minimalist and some bags make me so happy but are impractical to wear. If you are in the same boat, the pouch wil indeed go strong for a while so there's no rush in to buying it now.
> 
> If you are not intending to wear the pouch at all but just want something nice to look at, what about the whirl? It's even smaller and more delicate than the pouch but I think the design is just so fun to look at. It might not be your taste at all, but there are some similairities between the bags.


I saw the whirl but did not consider it though it is indeed a fun piece.
The pouch has some feel of old Bottega with the slouchy and luscious leather so may still get it down the road. You  are right in that every bag does not have to be functional always. The knot for me is not functional as it does not fit my iPhone but such a classic to occasionally carry. Thanks.


----------



## Starbrite

Just a little "hack" i found for my pouch tht allows me to use it soo much more! Its not a bag thts easy to use for errands or shopping.. but i wasnt using it to go out for dinner either because it was hard to find a place to put it.. i dont put my bags on the floor and its a little big to keep on the table

soooo i bought linnen bags off amazon! 2 for 5 dollars.. Im going to keep the bag in my pouch thn at a restaurant ill put the pouch in the bag and hang it on my chair.. i guess it would work with most largish clutches


----------



## indiaink

Starbrite said:


> Just a little "hack" i found for my pouch tht allows me to use it soo much more! Its not a bag thts easy to use for errands or shopping.. but i wasnt using it to go out for dinner either because it was hard to find a place to put it.. i dont put my bags on the floor and its a little big to keep on the table
> 
> soooo i bought linnen bags off amazon! 2 for 5 dollars.. Im going to keep the bag in my pouch thn at a restaurant ill put the pouch in the bag and hang it on my chair.. i guess it would work with most largish clutches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961435


That is a great hack! You could even color the bags to match your pouch - if they are 100% cotton they would be a great dye candidate.  If you had time on your hands, you could embroider, paint, all sorts of things.


----------



## JavaJo

Starbrite said:


> Just a little "hack" i found for my pouch tht allows me to use it soo much more! Its not a bag thts easy to use for errands or shopping.. but i wasnt using it to go out for dinner either because it was hard to find a place to put it.. i dont put my bags on the floor and its a little big to keep on the table
> 
> soooo i bought linnen bags off amazon! 2 for 5 dollars.. Im going to keep the bag in my pouch thn at a restaurant ill put the pouch in the bag and hang it on my chair.. i guess it would work with most largish clutches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961435


LOL... what we would do to protect our babies  back when we could dine in restaurants here in Toronto (Canada), some of them provided a special chair/stool for your purse.... like in Paris... I always enjoyed walking past them and admire the variety!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

does anyone have a CHAIN pouch, and does it stay on your shoulder?


----------



## bagloverss

Hi all! I recently purchased a plain black leather Pouch. Already own a black woven smaller Pouch 20.  I tend to wear all black with camel sometimes and grey.  I am wondering if the plain black leather larger Pouch is going to be a bit boring? I wouldn’t buy a bright color or anything though. Thoughts? I am second guessing myself here!


----------



## indiaink

bagloverss said:


> Hi all! I recently purchased a plain black leather Pouch. Already own a black woven smaller Pouch 20.  I tend to wear all black with camel sometimes and grey.  I am wondering if the plain black leather larger Pouch is going to be a bit boring? I wouldn’t buy a bright color or anything though. Thoughts? I am second guessing myself here!


Do you have the large Pouch yet, or did you just order? The large Pouch in black is a luxurious beast that can never be boring, in my opinion. The folds of leather and how it hugs your hand and arm are a striking combination.


----------



## ksuromax

bagloverss said:


> Hi all! I recently purchased a plain black leather Pouch. Already own a black woven smaller Pouch 20.  I tend to wear all black with camel sometimes and grey.  I am wondering if the plain black leather larger Pouch is going to be a bit boring? I wouldn’t buy a bright color or anything though. Thoughts? I am second guessing myself here!


It's anything but boring


----------



## bagloverss

indiaink said:


> Do you have the large Pouch yet, or did you just order? The large Pouch in black is a luxurious beast that can never be boring, in my opinion. The folds of leather and how it hugs your hand and arm are a striking combination.


 Hi! Yes I have in my possession the large plain black leather and have been contemplating. The leather is beautiful, you are so right!


----------



## bagloverss

ksuromax said:


> It's anything but boring
> View attachment 4962964
> View attachment 4962966
> View attachment 4962971


Oooh this has helped me want to keep it!! Do you have any other colors in this bag yourself?


----------



## ksuromax

bagloverss said:


> Oooh this has helped me want to keep it!! Do you have any other colors in this bag yourself?


nope
i was torn between dark blue and black, eventually decided to get black because it's hand-held and i don't want to have any marks, or skin oil to develop the patina on it


----------



## bagloverss

ksuromax said:


> nope
> i was torn between dark blue and black, eventually decided to get black because it's hand-held and i don't want to have any marks, or skin oil to develop the patina on it


If anything I was considering tan. It is such a chic bag. Your pics are beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

bagloverss said:


> If anything I was considering tan. It is such a chic bag. Your pics are beautiful!


Tan probably would be a safe bet, too, but it's not *my* colour


----------



## starrynite_87

nashpoo said:


> Some eye candy! Ended up taking home the mini ice. I wish it came in the larger size!!!
> 
> View attachment 4866301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866302
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866306


What a wonderful choice, such a beautiful color.


----------



## Minie26

bagloverss said:


> Hi all! I recently purchased a plain black leather Pouch. Already own a black woven smaller Pouch 20.  I tend to wear all black with camel sometimes and grey.  I am wondering if the plain black leather larger Pouch is going to be a bit boring? I wouldn’t buy a bright color or anything though. Thoughts? I am second guessing myself here!



Hi how do you feel about the black woven mini pouch 20?
Is it too small? Thats why you're getting the larger pouch?


----------



## carolinalazaro9

Hi all! Does anyone on this thread have the pouch with chain? How have you found the wear and usability to be? 

I love my chain cassette to pieces and I'm thinking about getting the chain pouch as well this year. Tried it on in store and it's sooo stunning and gives a totally different look than the chain cassette! Would love to hear any thoughts from chain pouch owners


----------



## bagloverss

Minie26 said:


> Hi how do you feel about the black woven mini pouch 20?
> Is it too small? Thats why you're getting the larger pouch?


No- I absolutely adore the smaller woven one. I use it more for evenings. I want the larger one as well for daytime use. They are such beautiful quality!


----------



## wheihk

Bringing this baby out today. Love it so much!!


----------



## bagloverss

Has anyone seen the Teak and Carmello colors in person? I think the Carmello is a warmer camel?


----------



## layd3k

wishiwasinLA said:


> does anyone have a CHAIN pouch, and does it stay on your shoulder?



You need to make sure it’s quite full to stay on the shoulder. Also, if your fabric is silkier (silk, very fine cashmere or wool) it slips off.


----------



## layd3k

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Hi all! Does anyone on this thread have the pouch with chain? How have you found the wear and usability to be?
> 
> I love my chain cassette to pieces and I'm thinking about getting the chain pouch as well this year. Tried it on in store and it's sooo stunning and gives a totally different look than the chain cassette! Would love to hear any thoughts from chain pouch owners




Hello! I have one, my pics are somewhere in the forum. I bought fondante colour as I bought it in the summer and brown goes with a lot of my summer clothes. I thought it would go great with my winter wardrobe too but with the pandemic and everything in lockdown I haven’t worn it since October. The chain is very blingy and I feel almost crass to wear now.

My opinions on the bag? I wish I had gotten something else. I love the way it looks, I love it on all the insta stars. LOL but I really don’t like the attention I get when I wear it. I’ve had some people compliment and comment on my bag (Bathurst/queen vibes if you live in TO you know... this is practically a lot of downtown now) (which has made me super uncomfortable). I get comments like “wow that’s a big chain” from store clerks who can’t contain their opinions.

I find the chain super heavy, so does my partnr. I like to walk a lot in the city to run my errands, walk my dogs, get coffee etc... and the chain can get to heavy at times. If the bag isn’t substantially full it falls of the shoulder.

I’m waiting to see how I feel this summer when this lockdown lets up and my wardrobe changes. If I still don’t feel comfortable I will sell the bag.


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone own a mini coin pouch? I'm thinking about picking one up, can it fit a credit card?


----------



## gagabag

yahoo33 said:


> Does anyone own a mini coin pouch? I'm thinking about picking one up, can it fit a credit card?


Here you go https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-foray-into-bv-pouches.1038789/


----------



## pinksky777

So I’ve been OBSESSING over the color swimming pool for months now... but since I recently bought a slew of handbags in the last 4-5 months I was taking a break. Well you know until my SA sent me pics of the “newer” pouch 20 in that amazing vibrant blue! Originally I was eyeing the large intrecciato pouch in swimming pool but then I thought the color was too much for a larger size bag. I sold my light orange pouch 5 months ago because I realized that the smooth leather really just wasn’t my jam, and that going forward it was clearly allll about the intrecciato for new bottega. So naturally I thought I might as well add another pouch 20 to my collection, right?! These are the pics my SA sent, the middle is the one I would take because it’s the slightly larger pouch 20 and it’s more “dumpling shape” compared to the one on the left which is more square-ish (the last two pics is the old floor model with the off putting shape). Also hence why you have to shop in person because you never know what you’re going to get online! They’re all handmade and very different shapes etc. The color is obviously much more vibrant irl but it’s the store lighting that makes it appear darker. What are your thoughts?


----------



## giuliax_

pinksky777 said:


> So I’ve been OBSESSING over the color swimming pool for months now... but since I recently bought a slew of handbags in the last 4-5 months I was taking a break. Well you know until my SA sent me pics of the “newer” pouch 20 in that amazing vibrant blue! Originally I was eyeing the large intrecciato pouch in swimming pool but then I thought the color was too much for a larger size bag. I sold my light orange pouch 5 months ago because I realized that the smooth leather really just wasn’t my jam, and that going forward it was clearly allll about the intrecciato for new bottega. So naturally I thought I might as well add another pouch 20 to my collection, right?! These are the pics my SA sent, the middle is the one I would take because it’s the slightly larger pouch 20 and it’s more “dumpling shape” compared to the one on the left which is more square-ish (the last two pics is the old floor model with the off putting shape). Also hence why you have to shop in person because you never know what you’re going to get online! They’re all handmade and very different shapes etc. The color is obviously much more vibrant irl but it’s the store lighting that makes it appear darker. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978759
> View attachment 4978760
> View attachment 4978765
> View attachment 4978766


That colour is amazing!
I agree on the shape, it’s so individual and especially with the bright colours it’s makes a big difference for me. 
i just got two pouches (between which I’m torn, I can’t decide between woven and smooth) in pink, but that blue is a close second place in my heart


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> So I’ve been OBSESSING over the color swimming pool for months now... but since I recently bought a slew of handbags in the last 4-5 months I was taking a break. Well you know until my SA sent me pics of the “newer” pouch 20 in that amazing vibrant blue! Originally I was eyeing the large intrecciato pouch in swimming pool but then I thought the color was too much for a larger size bag. I sold my light orange pouch 5 months ago because I realized that the smooth leather really just wasn’t my jam, and that going forward it was clearly allll about the intrecciato for new bottega. So naturally I thought I might as well add another pouch 20 to my collection, right?! These are the pics my SA sent, the middle is the one I would take because it’s the slightly larger pouch 20 and it’s more “dumpling shape” compared to the one on the left which is more square-ish (the last two pics is the old floor model with the off putting shape). Also hence why you have to shop in person because you never know what you’re going to get online! They’re all handmade and very different shapes etc. The color is obviously much more vibrant irl but it’s the store lighting that makes it appear darker. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978759
> View attachment 4978760
> View attachment 4978765
> View attachment 4978766


Did Bottega change the shape of the mini pouch like they did for the mini Jodie? Or are you talking about normal variations between different pieces?


----------



## babypanda

I’m shocked by the steep price increase on the pouch since that thread was created


----------



## giuliax_

So, I got extremely lucky and after eyeing the mini pouch for a few months, I snatched up the pink woven and the pink smooth one for great prices (the smooth one on sale at MyTheresa and the woven one pre-loved). But now that I have both at home, I can decide. I loved the smooth ones (it arrived earlier), but I’m more drawn to the woven, because it’s classic Bottega. Problem is, I don’t know how I feel about pre-loved, especially since it comes without a dust bag, only a box. What do you guys think?
Pictures below


----------



## babypanda

giuliax_ said:


> So, I got extremely lucky and after eyeing the mini pouch for a few months, I snatched up the pink woven and the pink smooth one for great prices (the smooth one on sale at MyTheresa and the woven one pre-loved). But now that I have both at home, I can decide. I loved the smooth ones (it arrived earlier), but I’m more drawn to the woven, because it’s classic Bottega. Problem is, I don’t know how I feel about pre-loved, especially since it comes without a dust bag, only a box. What do you guys think?
> Pictures below
> View attachment 4978996


Gorgeous colors. I say go with the intrecciato


----------



## pinksky777

giuliax_ said:


> That colour is amazing!
> I agree on the shape, it’s so individual and especially with the bright colours it’s makes a big difference for me.
> i just got two pouches (between which I’m torn, I can’t decide between woven and smooth) in pink, but that blue is a close second place in my heart


SO individual! For the pink I definitely say intrecciato. Plus you scored the old intrecciato with the smaller weave, it’s a keeper!


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Did Bottega change the shape of the mini pouch like they did for the mini Jodie? Or are you talking about normal variations between different pieces?


Well it’s not as dramatic as the mini Jodie situation, but I have personally noticed (as well as my SA) that the newer mini pouch, especially with the weave, is a tad wider and taller overall. Do some research and notice the intrecciato in early 2019 when the bag was originally released, it’s larger than the “newer” intrecciato (along with the larger weave of corse).


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Well it’s not as dramatic as the mini Jodie situation, but I have personally noticed (as well as my SA) that the newer mini pouch, especially with the weave, is a tad wider and taller overall. Do some research and notice the intrecciato in early 2019 when the bag was originally released, it’s larger than the “newer” intrecciato (along with the larger weave of corse).


That’s good news since most people complain they can’t fit their phone in the mini pouch. Hopefully the new model is more roomy. Will have to check it in store


----------



## JavaJo

pinksky777 said:


> So I’ve been OBSESSING over the color swimming pool for months now... but since I recently bought a slew of handbags in the last 4-5 months I was taking a break. Well you know until my SA sent me pics of the “newer” pouch 20 in that amazing vibrant blue! Originally I was eyeing the large intrecciato pouch in swimming pool but then I thought the color was too much for a larger size bag. I sold my light orange pouch 5 months ago because I realized that the smooth leather really just wasn’t my jam, and that going forward it was clearly allll about the intrecciato for new bottega. So naturally I thought I might as well add another pouch 20 to my collection, right?! These are the pics my SA sent, the middle is the one I would take because it’s the slightly larger pouch 20 and it’s more “dumpling shape” compared to the one on the left which is more square-ish (the last two pics is the old floor model with the off putting shape). Also hence why you have to shop in person because you never know what you’re going to get online! They’re all handmade and very different shapes etc. The color is obviously much more vibrant irl but it’s the store lighting that makes it appear darker. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978759
> View attachment 4978760
> View attachment 4978765
> View attachment 4978766


Hi!  I wonder if your SA would so kind to send you pix of the new mini pouch in Buttercup vs Corn.  We are in lockdown here in Toronto and curious to see how these 2 shades of yellow compare... TIA!


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> That’s good news since most people complain they can’t fit their phone in the mini pouch. Hopefully the new model is more roomy. Will have to check it in store


Make sure to ask the sa if it’s a new batch one or one they’ve had for a while.


----------



## pinksky777

JavaJo said:


> Hi!  I wonder if your SA would so kind to send you pix of the new mini pouch in Buttercup vs Corn.  We are in lockdown here in Toronto and curious to see how these 2 shades of yellow compare... TIA!


She said they don’t have buttercup to show


----------



## giuliax_

babypanda said:


> That’s good news since most people complain they can’t fit their phone in the mini pouch. Hopefully the new model is more roomy. Will have to check it in store


I compared the intrecciato one (which is probably the old one as you guys identified) with the smooth brand new one and there is such a difference in space! I would say the smooth one fits about 2-3 lipsticks more and I have a huge phone case that takes up a lot of room


----------



## pinksky777

giuliax_ said:


> I compared the intrecciato one (which is probably the old one as you guys identified) with the smooth brand new one and there is such a difference in space! I would say the smooth one fits about 2-3 lipsticks more and I have a huge phone case that takes up a lot of room


Well there was always a difference between the smooth and the intrecciato from the very beginning. Especially the older model, some I’ve seen looked ridiculously tiny.


----------



## pinksky777

sneak peak of my new pouch


----------



## giuliax_

pinksky777 said:


> sneak peak of my new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982832


Oh I love this! Perfect for spring and summer


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> sneak peak of my new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982832


Congratulations! Lovely blue. Does it fit your phone?


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Congratulations! Lovely blue. Does it fit your phone?


Yes! And much better than my last pouch 20 and that one was the smooth leather if you can believe it!


----------



## pinksky777

I meant ‘peek’ not ‘peak’ btw  lol


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Yes! And much better than my last pouch 20 and that one was the smooth leather if you can believe it!


Great news! It was the only thing turning me off that bag. May I ask which phone you use?


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Great news! It was the only thing turning me off that bag. May I ask which phone you use?


I have the iPhone XR


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> sneak peak of my new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982832



Do you need to downsize by a lot from the mini jodie?
Still can't stop thinking about this bag~


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Do you need to downsize by a lot from the mini jodie?
> Still can't stop thinking about this bag~


Did you consider the mini Bulb? I can’t wait to see it in a boutique and compare it to the mini pouch. I just can’t justify going to a store for such a frivolous thing at the moment. Waiting to get my vaccine first...


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Do you need to downsize by a lot from the mini jodie?
> Still can't stop thinking about this bag~


I carry the same amount of items.


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Did you consider the mini Bulb? I can’t wait to see it in a boutique and compare it to the mini pouch. I just can’t justify going to a store for such a frivolous thing at the moment. Waiting to get my vaccine first...


At first, but then I saw irl and I was really turned off tbh. The bag looks good from head on (I’m referring to the mini and medium), but then you see the sides and the seaming is.... off somehow. The bag looks like it was rushed to be made, that’s the only way to describe it. Not the same as the other bv designs. You can notice these details in some pics online even, just do some research and find different angles of the bag.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> At first, but then I saw irl and I was really turned off tbh. The bag looks good from head on (I’m referring to the mini and medium), but then you see the sides and the seaming is.... off somehow. The bag looks like it was rushed to be made, that’s the only way to describe it. Not the same as the other bv designs. You can notice these details in some pics online even, just do some research and find different angles of the bag.


Interesting! Thank you for your feedback. Now I’m really intrigued. Looking forward to the day where I can go back to shopping and browsing the stores normally. I need my dose of “normal” retail therapy. I love trying bags in stores even if I don’t end up buying any


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Interesting! Thank you for your feedback. Now I’m really intrigued. Looking forward to the day where I can go back to shopping and browsing the stores normally. I need my dose of “normal” retail therapy. I love trying bags in stores even if I don’t end up buying any


Yea I’d wait for sure. You never know what you’ll get when you order online. Structured bags are almost a guarantee hit, but with Bottega soft bags... it’s a crap shoot for sure.


----------



## pinksky777

bulk barn finally opened! Lol


----------



## pinksky777

Just in case you were sick of the wimb posts, here’s another


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

pinksky777 said:


> Just in case you were sick of the wimb posts, here’s another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984949


Is this the color Swimmingpool?


----------



## pinksky777

TammyPrincess77 said:


> Is this the color Swimmingpool?


Yes! It’s a tad deeper and more vibrant irl, the color doesn’t really show up perfectly in photos, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## xmaac

For the people w/ the Mini Pouch...
Is the strap adjustable? or does it look awkward when it's undone to a different length?
I'm short, please let me know!


----------



## JenJBS

xmaac said:


> For the people w/ the Mini Pouch...
> Is the strap adjustable? or does it look awkward when it's undone to a different length?
> I'm short, please let me know!



I didn't like how it looked tied to a shorter length, but that's probably just personal preference. And doubled it was only shoulder carry, not crossbody. Ended up putting a Coach DNKY chain strap on it - and love the bag even more now. I'm 4'11", for reference.


----------



## giuliax_

xmaac said:


> For the people w/ the Mini Pouch...
> Is the strap adjustable? or does it look awkward when it's undone to a different length?
> I'm short, please let me know!



I'm 5'6''/1,68m and i love the look of the doubled strap and carrying it one shoulder only.
There's a youtube video on all the different ways to wear it, it's in chinese, but it really sold me on the bag


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Just in case you were sick of the wimb posts, here’s another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984949



hi 
i remember you said that, the mini jodie and mini pouch fit about the same... 
can i ask,
if you could only have one bag, which would you choose? mini jodie or mini pouch?


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> hi
> i remember you said that, the mini jodie and mini pouch fit about the same...
> can i ask,
> if you could only have one bag, which would you choose? mini jodie or mini pouch?


I would say the mini Jodie because as far as the pouch comes, the large pouch will always be my favorite. BUT that being said, the mini Jodie is kinda annoying to get things in and out of so...


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> I would say the mini Jodie because as far as the pouch comes, the large pouch will always be my favorite. BUT that being said, the mini Jodie is kinda annoying to get things in and out of so...



I agree! It's really not easy to get things in and out..
 Do you think the mini pouch is easier to use than the mini jodie?


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> I agree! It's really not easy to get things in and out..
> Do you think the mini pouch is easier to use than the mini jodie?


Yes easier, maybe fits a tiny bit less overall  but less hassle.


----------



## Euclase

giuliax_ said:


> I'm 5'6''/1,68m and i love the look of the doubled strap and carrying it one shoulder only.
> There's a youtube video on all the different ways to wear it, it's in chinese, but it really sold me on the bag


That's such a helpful video, thanks for sharing!  I agree, the doubled strap is super cute!


----------



## Purseperson420

New obsession: the mini pouch in caramel


----------



## gagabag

giuliax_ said:


> I'm 5'6''/1,68m and i love the look of the doubled strap and carrying it one shoulder only.
> There's a youtube video on all the different ways to wear it, it's in chinese, but it really sold me on the bag


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing! Do you know what color was her pouch 20?


----------



## pinksky777

Here’s some pic


gagabag said:


> Very interesting! Thanks for sharing! Do you know what color was her pouch 20?


most likely plaster.


----------



## fashion16

I went into the BV boutique today fully intending on buying a smooth caramel pouch. When I saw it, it did nothing for me however, when I was the intrecciato, omg. Love.
I am torn. My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color but I also love caramel in the intrecciato. The caramel would be more versatile but something about that green ...

what do you guys think???


----------



## fashion16




----------



## Euclase

fashion16 said:


> I went into the BV boutique today fully intending on buying a smooth caramel pouch. When I saw it, it did nothing for me however, when I was the intrecciato, omg. Love.
> I am torn. My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color but I also love caramel in the intrecciato. The caramel would be more versatile but something about that green ...
> 
> what do you guys think???



If you can't decide, then clearly you need to get both!  

Decisions are always harder when choosing between two _good _options.  I think it depends on how you plan to use it, and what the rest of your wardrobe looks like.  

If it's a daily casual bag, and you wear a lot of bright colors, then I'd say caramel for the versatility, in which case the sophistication is less about the bag being the standout element of your outfit.


If it's an occasional dressier bag, and you wear quieter or neutral colors, then I'd say green for the statement, in which case the sophistication more about the bag being the standout element of your outfit.
My personal vote is for the green bag.  I can't wait to see what you pick!


----------



## 880

fashion16 said:


> My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color



+1 Euclase. Not to mention your sentiment expressed above!  

The green can be your personal bright neutral. Goes with gray, black, beige, white, and can be mixed with brown, orange, prune . . . .etc.


----------



## JenJBS

fashion16 said:


> I went into the BV boutique today fully intending on buying a smooth caramel pouch. When I saw it, it did nothing for me however, when I was the intrecciato, omg. Love.
> I am torn. My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color but I also love caramel in the intrecciato. The caramel would be more versatile but something about that green ...
> 
> what do you guys think???



I vote green! You love it that much, you will find way to wear it. And that is a beautiful green!


----------



## couturequeen

fashion16 said:


> I went into the BV boutique today fully intending on buying a smooth caramel pouch. When I saw it, it did nothing for me however, when I was the intrecciato, omg. Love.
> I am torn. My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color but I also love caramel in the intrecciato. The caramel would be more versatile but something about that green ...
> 
> what do you guys think???


Green! It may end up being the one that got away if you feel that strong about it.

It’s lush and a great pop of color. Plus it will be better for wear and tear.


----------



## fashion16

couturequeen said:


> Green! It may end up being the one that got away if you feel that strong about it.
> 
> It’s lush and a great pop of color. Plus it will be better for wear and tear.



thanks! This will be my first BV. Why would the green be better for wear and tear?


----------



## couturequeen

fashion16 said:


> thanks! This will be my first BV. Why would the green be better for wear and tear?


Just that it’s lighter and I feel I have to be a bit more careful with it. Over the years my beige BV picks up more visible wear than my green.


----------



## pinksky777

fashion16 said:


> I went into the BV boutique today fully intending on buying a smooth caramel pouch. When I saw it, it did nothing for me however, when I was the intrecciato, omg. Love.
> I am torn. My heart really sung when I picked up the racing green color but I also love caramel in the intrecciato. The caramel would be more versatile but something about that green ...
> 
> what do you guys think???


Caramel 100000% you won’t regret it. I’m more and more in love with my large caramel intrecciato pouch every time I wear it! You also have to think about the size, it’s a large bag and the green is a little too much for a larger bag; plus the fact that once the trends are done the caramel will always look amazing and kinda like that perfect vintage carryall. The green will eventually look dated.


----------



## abs678

Sharing my new pouch. I wear mostly neutrals so this will be my pop of color. I have a few neutral bags already so I treated myself to this.
My thoughts: I am surprised by how soft and smooshy this was. I am very petite and thought this would be too big for my stature. Because of how compressible and light this bag is, I can carry it close to my body and be quite comfortable. I wore this out once already and have no complaints. 
This color pairs beautifully with brown, navy, and black. Looks equally good against gold or silver jewelry.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Sharing my new pouch. I wear mostly neutrals so this will be my pop of color. I have a few neutral bags already so I treated myself to this.
> My thoughts: I am surprised by how soft and smooshy this was. I am very petite and thought this would be too big for my stature. Because of how compressible and light this bag is, I can carry it close to my body and be quite comfortable. I wore this out once already and have no complaints.
> This color pairs beautifully with brown, navy, and black. Looks equally good against gold or silver jewelry.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful! I was debating getting the swimming pool in the large as well, but ultimately went with the pouch 20. Perfect for summer!


----------



## abs678

Agreed on the perfect summer color. Wear your blue beauty in good health!


----------



## Euclase

abs678 said:


> Sharing my new pouch. I wear mostly neutrals so this will be my pop of color. I have a few neutral bags already so I treated myself to this.
> My thoughts: I am surprised by how soft and smooshy this was. I am very petite and thought this would be too big for my stature. Because of how compressible and light this bag is, I can carry it close to my body and be quite comfortable. I wore this out once already and have no complaints.
> This color pairs beautifully with brown, navy, and black. Looks equally good against gold or silver jewelry.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow, congratulations!!!   It's hard to decide which looks more cuddly, the pouch or the puppy! 
I'd love to see modeling photos.


----------



## abs678

Euclase said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!   It's hard to decide which looks more cuddly, the pouch or the puppy!
> I'd love to see modeling photos.


Will be happy to once I get home! and thanks


----------



## Lunie

Hi All, I'm completely new to the brand, but falling hard for the mini pouch. Anyone can tell me if caramel is seasonal color or not? Right now I can only see this color in mini pouch intrecciato & arco on the website. Thank you


----------



## pinksky777

Lunie said:


> Hi All, I'm completely new to the brand, but falling hard for the mini pouch. Anyone can tell me if caramel is seasonal color or not? Right now I can only see this color in mini pouch intrecciato & arco on the website. Thank you
> View attachment 5027231


                                               Yes it was released in November 2019 for spring/summer 2020 I believe. I have the large intrecciato pouch in caramel and it’s he best neutral they ever did imo. It’s literally the most perfect, year-round brown that goes with absolutely everything. It’s my fave bv bag by FAR.


----------



## Lunie

pinksky777 said:


> Yes it was released in November 2019 for spring/summer 2020 I believe. I have the large intrecciato pouch in caramel and it’s he best neutral they ever did imo. It’s literally the most perfect, year-round brown that goes with absolutely everything. It’s my fave bv bag by FAR.


Thank you so much for the info. It's my favorite color of BV too. I'd better grab one soon


----------



## pinksky777

Lunie said:


> Thank you so much for the info. It's my favorite color of BV too. I'd better grab one soon


I do think it’s part of their permanent collection now but don’t quote me on that lol One thing about bv colors is that if you love one get it while you can because some don’t make a return.


----------



## abs678

The blue reminds me of the Caribbean. Maybe that’s why it’s a keeper for me.
As for the caramel color, it’s gorgeous. It was so hard for me to decide on a color! Sorry I do not know if seasonal.


----------



## Lunie

pinksky777 said:


> I do think it’s part of their permanent collection now but don’t quote me on that lol One thing about bv colors is that if you love one get it while you can because some don’t make a return.


Absolutely understood


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> The blue reminds me of the Caribbean. Maybe that’s why it’s a keeper for me.
> As for the caramel color, it’s gorgeous. It was so hard for me to decide on a color! Sorry I do not know if seasonal.
> 
> View attachment 5028088


Love this bag! can’t wait to pull out mine in the summer, I even think my caramel pouch is great for summer as well!


----------



## fashion16

abs678 said:


> The blue reminds me of the Caribbean. Maybe that’s why it’s a keeper for me.
> As for the caramel color, it’s gorgeous. It was so hard for me to decide on a color! Sorry I do not know if seasonal.
> 
> View attachment 5028088


I LOVE THIS!


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Love this bag! can’t wait to pull out mine in the summer, I even think my caramel pouch is great for summer as well!


Caramel was what got me turned onto the pouch initially. BV really did a good caramel! I think it would look stunning with a white dress.


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Caramel was what got me turned onto the pouch initially. BV really did a good caramel! I think it would look stunning with a white dress.


I told myself last September that if I was to buy only one large pouch it HAD to be caramel because it’s literally perfect for all seasons but especially in summer (and funny enough I wear a lot of white dresses! Lol) I’m really wanting to add another large pouch to my collection eventually tho... thinking of going black intrecciato.


----------



## abs678

If you ever style your caramel bag, do share photos! Would love to see it in action.
The black looks amazing as well, it definitely gives off vibes of sophistication to me. The dark colors show off the intrecciato so well


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> If you ever style your caramel bag, do share photos! Would love to see it in action.
> The black looks amazing as well, it definitely gives off vibes of sophistication to me. The dark colors show off the intrecciato so well


I’ll try this week when I go out! Right now for spring though I’m usually just in white sneakers, relaxed ripped jeans and hoodies or light jacket lol


----------



## pinksky777

Summer pouches


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Summer pouches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029560


I was just thinking of doing something similar with my small grape and big blue LOL what a great family pic


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> I was just thinking of doing something similar with my small grape and big blue LOL what a great family pic


 Funny though, I wanted to place the small pouch vertically like the large, and I wasn’t able to fit it that way.... which further proves my theory that the pouch 20 got a bit bigger lately! My pouch 20 in light orange was able to fit perfectly in my large pouch last year. Here’s a pic from last January.


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Funny though, I wanted to place the small pouch vertically like the large, and I wasn’t able to fit it that way.... which further proves my theory that the pouch 20 got a bit bigger lately! My pouch 20 in light orange was able to fit perfectly in my large pouch last year. Here’s a pic from last January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030077


Love the orange! It is such an uplifting shade  
What a fine observation that the pouch 20 is larger! My pouch 20 just fits my essentials- keys, phone, mask, chapstick (or I need a smaller phone ).
I would love to add the coin purse pouch just to complete the photo but I do not know how useful it would be for me 
Here is my contribution while we’re all here, (not as artfully done though ):


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Love the orange! It is such an uplifting shade
> What a fine observation that the pouch 20 is larger! My pouch 20 just fits my essentials- keys, phone, mask, chapstick (or I need a smaller phone ).
> I would love to add the coin purse pouch just to complete the photo but I do not know how useful it would be for me
> Here is my contribution while we’re all here, (not as artfully done though ):
> 
> View attachment 5030507


Love!


----------



## pinksky777

Old port Montreal on this beautiful Tuesday


----------



## pinksky777

For all those who loved my nails with my jodie, this opi red also looks great with my caramel pouch! It’s Coca-Cola Red. I even feel there should be a thread labeled “New nails and New Bottegas” lol


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> For all those who loved my nails with my jodie, this opi red also looks great with my caramel pouch! It’s Coca-Cola Red. I even feel there should be a thread labeled “New nails and New Bottegas” lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033499


That would be such a fun thread! I love seeing unique color combinations. Your beautiful caramel bag has me eyeing a mini pouch in that color now  
I will post a nails and Bottega picture once I get around to finally painting mine!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> That would be such a fun thread! I love seeing unique color combinations. Your beautiful caramel bag has me eyeing a mini pouch in that color now
> I will post a nails and Bottega picture once I get around to finally painting mine!


Oh you totally should! And the caramel is the best color ever and super versatile year round, so I definitely recommend, you won’t regret it I promise. As for my nails, they’re always painted because I started doing my nails myself last year in lockdown and I got so good that I felt I did better than when I went to the salon! Lol I even started nail art, which is super fun. Kinda like my stress-free hobby now I guess!


----------



## sizz

I recently got myself this chain pouch for my bday  The color rly isn‘t coming across too well, it‘s in „grape“, a dark brownish purple.


----------



## Euclase

sizz said:


> I recently got myself this chain pouch for my bday  The color rly isn‘t coming across too well, it‘s in „grape“, a dark brownish purple.


Wow!  Congratulations!  Grape is a beautiful chameleon color.


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Oh you totally should! And the caramel is the best color ever and super versatile year round, so I definitely recommend, you won’t regret it I promise. As for my nails, they’re always painted because I started doing my nails myself last year in lockdown and I got so good that I felt I did better than when I went to the salon! Lol I even started nail art, which is super fun. Kinda like my stress-free hobby now I guess!


Yes, I'm still drooling over caramel! I hope it sticks around a bit longer because I am aiming to add a mini Jodie first.  
I have much practice to get good at nails, I'm a sucker for those alabaster and fire engine red colors


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Yes, I'm still drooling over caramel! I hope it sticks around a bit longer because I am aiming to add a mini Jodie first.
> I have much practice to get good at nails, I'm a sucker for those alabaster and fire engine red colors


I know they’re the best for this time of year!


----------



## pinksky777

My go-to summer bags in Caramel and Ice Cream


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> My go-to summer bags in Caramel and Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042381


All you need is a bag in fondant and you have yourself a fine dessert. Love this.


----------



## abs678

sizz said:


> I recently got myself this chain pouch for my bday  The color rly isn‘t coming across too well, it‘s in „grape“, a dark brownish purple.


Love the grape color. Such a pretty bag, would love to see this styled in a mod shot.


----------



## ksuromax

sizz said:


> I recently got myself this chain pouch for my bday  The color rly isn‘t coming across too well, it‘s in „grape“, a dark brownish purple.


i love Grape, it's very beautiful  
how do you find the chain?


----------



## Grande Latte

pinksky777 said:


> For all those who loved my nails with my jodie, this opi red also looks great with my caramel pouch! It’s Coca-Cola Red. I even feel there should be a thread labeled “New nails and New Bottegas” lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033499


I love this color. Oh, both the nail and the bag color.


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> All you need is a bag in fondant and you have yourself a fine dessert. Love this.


Yesss! No my next purchase is black


----------



## sizz

ksuromax said:


> i love Grape, it's very beautiful
> how do you find the chain?


I love the chain, it‘s substantial and functional, it was kind of the main selling point for me


----------



## ksuromax

sizz said:


> I love the chain, it‘s substantial and functional, it was kind of the main selling point for me


 enjoy in good health!


----------



## sizz

ksuromax said:


> enjoy in good health!


Thank you!!


----------



## pinksky777

So I splurged and treated myself to something for my upcoming bday in a few weeks, and it’s a bag that I’ve had on my wishlist for the past 7 months. Finally pulled the trigger! Here’s some pics from the boutique, any guesses?!.... p.s. nothing with a chain as we all know how I feel about that lol


----------



## Euclase

pinksky777 said:


> So I splurged and treated myself to something for my upcoming bday in a few weeks, and it’s a bag that I’ve had on my wishlist for the past 7 months. Finally pulled the trigger! Here’s some pics from the boutique, any guesses?!.... p.s. nothing with a chain as we all know how I feel about that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049433
> View attachment 5049434
> View attachment 5049438


My guess is either one of the triangle bags or a large pouch! What did you get???


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> My guess is either one of the triangle bags or a large pouch! What did you get???


I asked my followers on my stories to guess what bag I bought and they almost all guessed the point lol so I’ll share my thoughts on that bag and why I don’t think it has much staying power. Also doing my reveal later today so you’ll soon find out!


----------



## Evergreen602

pinksky777 said:


> I asked my followers on my stories to guess what bag I bought and they almost all guessed the point lol so I’ll share my thoughts on that bag and why I don’t think it has much staying power. Also doing my reveal later today so you’ll soon find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051960


I completely agree with your assessment of The Point.  Since we're on The Pouch thread, I'm guessing another large Pouch.  I think you may have gone with Racing Green, but then again, Plaster is a really great spring/summer neutral.  I'll go with either of those.


----------



## pinksky777

Evergreen602 said:


> I completely agree with your assessment of The Point.  Since we're on The Pouch thread, I'm guessing another large Pouch.  I think you may have gone with Racing Green, but then again, Plaster is a really great spring/summer neutral.  I'll go with either of those.


Plaster was in the running! I held it for quite a while before deciding that in my experience, lighter colored intrecciato bags don’t hold up as well over some time. I noticed that with my Ice Jodie after 6 months or so. The edges start turning up a tad and it’s more noticeable than the darker colored ones. Plus, I just got the Ice cream mini jodie which is so pale I felt I didn’t need another light bag.


----------



## pinksky777

So here she is! My black beauty I’ve been wanting for what seems like forever. It’s not the latest Bottega bag, but I knew how much use I got out of my large caramel pouch and every time I saw someone with the black intrecciato I just swooned. Some may think it’s funny that I chose to get a black bag just before summer but I really don’t care about following style rules or wtv, I just beat to my own drum; always have always will. I also figured I have so many colorful Bottega bags that why not go black right?! This is such a timeless piece that when it’s no longer trendy, I hope that some lady (who knows nothing about fashion) stops and asks me if this a vintage bag that I got from my mom. That’s how I’ve always envisioned the large pouch, a perfect simple oversized clutch from the 70’s. Though maybe the black has a bit more 90’s grunge in there  P.S. If anyone is interested my full unboxing is on my Instagram stories @whiterosesintherain


----------



## sizz

I thought the point was a valentino influencer push at first.. I like it overall, I just think the strap is super weird and it doesn‘t really look like a „new bottega“ bag to me..


----------



## pinksky777

sizz said:


> I thought the point was a valentino influencer push at first.. I like it overall, I just think the strap is super weird and it doesn‘t really look like a „new bottega“ bag to me..


Yea the strap, although removable, is such a vibe killer of the whole look. It’s too thick/awkward personally. I think Bottega is pushing the whole triangle theme a little far. The zippers, the hardware, the packaging... we get it.


----------



## giuliax_

pinksky777 said:


> So here she is! My black beauty I’ve been wanting for what seems like forever. It’s not the latest Bottega bag, but I knew how much use I got out of my large caramel pouch and every time I saw someone with the black intrecciato I just swooned. Some may think it’s funny that I chose to get a black bag just before summer but I really don’t care about following style rules or wtv, I just beat to my own drum; always have always will. I also figured I have so many colorful Bottega bags that why not go black right?! This is such a timeless piece that when it’s no longer trendy, I hope that some lady (who knows nothing about fashion) stops and asks me if this a vintage bag that I got from my mom. That’s how I’ve always envisioned the large pouch, a perfect simple oversized clutch from the 70’s. Though maybe the black has a bit more 90’s grunge in there  P.S. If anyone is interested my full unboxing is on my Instagram stories @whiterosesintherain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052081



thanks for sharing your instagram, i've been wondering


----------



## giuliax_

I've been using my little pouch a few weeks now and I'm wondering how do you guys take care of yours?
do you have any tips in regards to leather care and cleaning?

thanks!!


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> So here she is! My black beauty I’ve been wanting for what seems like forever. It’s not the latest Bottega bag, but I knew how much use I got out of my large caramel pouch and every time I saw someone with the black intrecciato I just swooned. Some may think it’s funny that I chose to get a black bag just before summer but I really don’t care about following style rules or wtv, I just beat to my own drum; always have always will. I also figured I have so many colorful Bottega bags that why not go black right?! This is such a timeless piece that when it’s no longer trendy, I hope that some lady (who knows nothing about fashion) stops and asks me if this a vintage bag that I got from my mom. That’s how I’ve always envisioned the large pouch, a perfect simple oversized clutch from the 70’s. Though maybe the black has a bit more 90’s grunge in there  P.S. If anyone is interested my full unboxing is on my Instagram stories @whiterosesintherain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052081


Yay! you finally got it! I was going to guess triangle bag at first as well, but everything you stated about your opinion on the bag was similar to my reserves about it. Your black pouch is a forever piece in my opinion. I always thought the black had an understated elegance, but can go 90s grunge as well. It's a piece you can make your own


----------



## abs678

giuliax_ said:


> I've been using my little pouch a few weeks now and I'm wondering how do you guys take care of yours?
> do you have any tips in regards to leather care and cleaning?
> 
> thanks!!


I "dust" mine off from time to time, but no special leather treatments. I have an OG Bottega (medium veneta) in tourmaline, I have never treated and it still holds up. I do not think these bags are high maintenance, but if anyone has a different experience, please let us know.


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> So here she is! My black beauty I’ve been wanting for what seems like forever. It’s not the latest Bottega bag, but I knew how much use I got out of my large caramel pouch and every time I saw someone with the black intrecciato I just swooned. Some may think it’s funny that I chose to get a black bag just before summer but I really don’t care about following style rules or wtv, I just beat to my own drum; always have always will. I also figured I have so many colorful Bottega bags that why not go black right?! This is such a timeless piece that when it’s no longer trendy, I hope that some lady (who knows nothing about fashion) stops and asks me if this a vintage bag that I got from my mom. That’s how I’ve always envisioned the large pouch, a perfect simple oversized clutch from the 70’s. Though maybe the black has a bit more 90’s grunge in there  P.S. If anyone is interested my full unboxing is on my Instagrstories @whiterosesintherain



Is this color called "black & silver" or is it the Nero? Not sure if black is black with BV or with some have a glossy finish or a matte finish. Maybe it is just some stock photos that look different from others. But wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything. I love yours so much. I think it will be my first BV purchase!


----------



## pinksky777

giuliax_ said:


> thanks for sharing your instagram, i've been wondering


Np!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Yay! you finally got it! I was going to guess triangle bag at first as well, but everything you stated about your opinion on the bag was similar to my reserves about it. Your black pouch is a forever piece in my opinion. I always thought the black had an understated elegance, but can go 90s grunge as well. It's a piece you can make your own


That’s my exact sentiments. But yes I feel pretty strongly about my thoughts on the point bag. People also “fall in love” with a bag a lot of the time because it’s so over saturated on social that it’s almost like when you hear a song over and over and over again on the radio, in the beginning you might not have liked the song but after a million times it gets stuck in your head and then you find it catchy, ya know?


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> Is this color called "black & silver" or is it the Nero? Not sure if black is black with BV or with some have a glossy finish or a matte finish. Maybe it is just some stock photos that look different from others. But wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything. I love yours so much. I think it will be my first BV purchase!


Why thank you! As far as the name of the color, it just depends what site your looking at. Mine is black & silver but “Nero”  is just black in Italian so it’s the official name of the color of the bag. Silver is just referring to the tiny hinges that’s the only hardware on the entire bag. The black intrecciato is actually not quite as soft as some other colors and appears more matte than some, and that’s because  of the color treatment process.


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> Why thank you! As far as the name of the color, it just depends what site your looking at. Mine is black & silver but “Nero”  is just black in Italian so it’s the official name of the color of the bag. Silver is just referring to the tiny hinges that’s the only hardware on the entire bag. The black intrecciato is actually not quite as soft as some other colors and appears more matte than some, and that’s because  of the color treatment process.



Thank you so much for the fast response! I have been lusting since January, and I feel like that is a long enough time frame to know if I truly do love something or not. Mom of three but-they are older now and I love clutches! I will probably get a Lott of use out of it I am hoping do to the fact this will be my first BV designer purse so I am hoping it can handle some extra love. Living in Montana there is just not enough "dress up" go out events... if ever! Ha! So I love that you can dress the bag down too. 

Yes thank you for your IG account! it is beautifully curated ❤️


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> Thank you so much for the fast response! I have been lusting since January, and I feel like that is a long enough time frame to know if I truly do love something or not. Mom of three but-they are older now and I love clutches! I will probably get a Lott of use out of it I am hoping do to the fact this will be my first BV designer purse so I am hoping it can handle some extra love. Living in Montana there is just not enough "dress up" go out events... if ever! Ha! So I love that you can dress the bag down too.
> 
> Yes thank you for your IG account! it is beautifully curated ❤


I actually find the bag looks best when dressed down! That’s the whole vibe imo. Goes with absolutely everything under the sun and looks effortlessly to boot! Also, thanks for your support    It’s just something I started years ago to share my love of handbags, nothing too serious just my creative outlet.


----------



## pinksky777

If your not wearing this bag anywhere and everywhere then you’re not wearing it right.


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> If your not wearing this bag anywhere and everywhere then you’re not wearing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056162


I need to post more bag action shots during my daily routine. Love the black against bright orange basket.


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> So here she is! My black beauty I’ve been wanting for what seems like forever. It’s not the latest Bottega bag, but I knew how much use I got out of my large caramel pouch and every time I saw someone with the black intrecciato I just swooned. Some may think it’s funny that I chose to get a black bag just before summer but I really don’t care about following style rules or wtv, I just beat to my own drum; always have always will. I also figured I have so many colorful Bottega bags that why not go black right?! This is such a timeless piece that when it’s no longer trendy, I hope that some lady (who knows nothing about fashion) stops and asks me if this a vintage bag that I got from my mom. That’s how I’ve always envisioned the large pouch, a perfect simple oversized clutch from the 70’s. Though maybe the black has a bit more 90’s grunge in there  P.S. If anyone is interested my full unboxing is on my Instagram stories @whiterosesintherain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052081


Gorgeous and great choice. How do u like the look of the intrecciato in the pouch vs the smooth?


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> If your not wearing this bag anywhere and everywhere then you’re not wearing it right.


This shot is what sold it for me when I saw it on your Insta ❤️ mine comes tomorrow/Saturday!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> I need to post more bag action shots during my daily routine. Love the black against bright orange basket.


Yesss do it girl! Why not right?!


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> This shot is what sold it for me when I saw it on your Insta ❤ mine comes tomorrow/Saturday!


Awe I’m so happy! You won’t be disappointed, it’s such an amazing versatile bag!


----------



## pinksky777

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous and great choice. How do u like the look of the intrecciato in the pouch vs the smooth?


I actually much prefer it to be perfectly honest. I feel the smooth is very 2019 and is overall going to look dated in the yrs to come. The intrecciato is much more timeless to the brand and it also gives a bit more interest when looking at the bag. Also, it’s MUCH softer leather for some reason. The only large pouch I like in the smooth leather vs the woven is the Mist color.


----------



## jbags07

pinksky777 said:


> I actually much prefer it to be perfectly honest. I feel the smooth is very 2019 and is overall going to look dated in the yrs to come. The intrecciato is much more timeless to the brand and it also gives a bit more interest when looking at the bag. Also, it’s MUCH softer leather for some reason. The only large pouch I like in the smooth leather vs the woven is the Mist color.


Thank you for your thoughts....all of my BV except my Cervos are intrecciato so the smooth is appealing, but i agree the weave is so classic to the brand its timeless. I keep finding yummy TM bags so i have not moved on the Pouch or Mini Jodie yet, but these are 2 DL styles i would love to acquire. That Nero intrecciato pouch is just gorgeous, and that will be the one for me too i think!  Enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## pinksky777

Oh! Thought I’d mention that I just ordered a Samorga organizer for my large black pouch! It will take a few weeks I think, but I’ll do a few review when I get it. As much as I love the floppiness of the bag, there’s times when it would be nice to have a BIT of structure on the bottom at least so it’s easier to hold. It shouldn’t change the overall causal shape of the bag whatsoever so I’m excited! I got mine in black felt of corse, but if I absolutely love it I’m going to order another in caramel.


----------



## kasslynne!!

pinksky777 said:


> Oh! Thought I’d mention that I just ordered a Samorga organizer for my large black pouch! It will take a few weeks I think, but I’ll do a few review when I get it. As much as I love the floppiness of the bag, there’s times when it would be nice to have a BIT of structure on the bottom at least so it’s easier to hold. It shouldn’t change the overall causal shape of the bag whatsoever so I’m excited! I got mine in black felt of corse, but if I absolutely love it I’m going to order another in caramel.



So excited to hear what you think! I was looking on their online site earlier this week too. But then thought I would wait! Please let us know what you think when you get it!


----------



## pinksky777

kasslynne!! said:


> So excited to hear what you think! I was looking on their online site earlier this week too. But then thought I would wait! Please let us know what you think when you get it!


For sure! I’m hoping it gives JUST the right amount of structure.


----------



## Evergreen602

pinksky777 said:


> For sure! I’m hoping it gives JUST the right amount of structure.


I have a Samorga insert for my mini pouch.  It adds enough structure to keep the items in my bag from bumping out, but still maintains the natural shape of the bag.  Plus, it protects the beautiful leather interior.  I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## pinksky777

Evergreen602 said:


> I have a Samorga insert for my mini pouch.  It adds enough structure to keep the items in my bag from bumping out, but still maintains the natural shape of the bag.  Plus, it protects the beautiful leather interior.  I think you will be happy with it.


Well that’s super comforting thank you! For the price of it I would hope I love it lol


----------



## abs678

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts....all of my BV except my Cervos are intrecciato so the smooth is appealing, but i agree the weave is so classic to the brand its timeless. I keep finding yummy TM bags so i have not moved on the Pouch or Mini Jodie yet, but these are 2 DL styles i would love to acquire. That Nero intrecciato pouch is just gorgeous, and that will be the one for me too i think!  Enjoy your beautiful bag


I, too, have love for intrecciato. Vestiaire is a goldmine for TM styles and many in pristine condition. Have you seen the city knot bag? It's not hobo, or soft and smooshy, but some have intrecciato and makes the bag a bit more formal, if that's your jam. I also love the olimpia line. I scored a beautiful unused one below retail... it's stunning.


----------



## jbags07

abs678 said:


> I, too, have love for intrecciato. Vestiaire is a goldmine for TM styles and many in pristine condition. Have you seen the city knot bag? It's not hobo, or soft and smooshy, but some have intrecciato and makes the bag a bit more formal, if that's your jam. I also love the olimpia line. I scored a beautiful unused one below retail... it's stunning.


I have never looked on Vestiaire as i thought it was a European site, and shipping would be high/returns difficult etc as i am in the US. Will check them out tho, thank u for the rec!  I love the city knot and olimpia too....they are on my list, lately I’ve been adding nodinis, mini cabats, and knots ...if i love a bag i start hunting it in all the colors


----------



## pinksky777

Another grocery run with my fave new pouch


----------



## Evergreen602

Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum! 







Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.  




Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


Wow, congrats!  It's absolutely perfect with your beautiful turquoise jewelry.


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## gagabag

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


Perfect combo! Enjoy!


----------



## l.ch.

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


Beautiful color!


----------



## kasslynne!!

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.


 Ih my heck. I love that color so much


----------



## 880

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


Love the earrings and the pouch! Perfect rich yet cool color!


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a reveal!  Introducing my Mini Pouch in the color Linoleum!
> 
> View attachment 5071343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071358
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Bright Red Intrecciato twin.
> 
> View attachment 5071359
> 
> 
> Lastly, some photos with a few jewelry pieces in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5071362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071363


perfect pairing!  
those earrings are TDF!


----------



## pinksky777

So after a month my Samorga inserts finally arrived! I was hesitant because I really didn’t want the bags shape to be greatly affected; luckily they’re just what I was looking for in terms of just being able to hold the bag easier, phew! Here’s some pics of what it looks like when the bag is open/closed (sorry about bad lighting, it’s rlly bright out today).


----------



## Fimpagebag

pinksky777 said:


> So after a month my Samorga inserts finally arrived! I was hesitant because I really didn’t want the bags shape to be greatly affected; luckily they’re just what I was looking for in terms of just being able to hold the bag easier, phew! Here’s some pics of what it looks like when the bag is open/closed (sorry about bad lighting, it’s rlly bright out today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078279
> View attachment 5078280
> View attachment 5078281
> View attachment 5078282



You’re right, pinksky777. Game changer!


----------



## pinksky777

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, pinksky777. Game changer!


Right?! And the beauty is that if I want that more casual floppy look I just take it out, so it’s perfect.


----------



## pinksky777

Love a good #wimb


----------



## Fimpagebag

pinksky777 said:


> Love a good #wimb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083830


----------



## Violet Bleu

My newly acquired precious little dumpling:


----------



## Swtshan7

I have Bottega shoes, but this is my first bag. I love the pouch and when I saw this on a great sale I had to get it. Of course now I need stretch sandals to match.  It’s the color “nail polish”


----------



## JenJBS

Swtshan7 said:


> I have Bottega shoes, but this is my first bag. I love the pouch and when I saw this on a great sale I had to get it. Of course now I need stretch sandals to match.  It’s the color “nail polish”



It a stunning red!       Congratulations!


----------



## Swtshan7

Thank!



JenJBS said:


> It a stunning red!       Congratulations!


----------



## MTH

Hi everyone! I’m also new to the Pouch and got myself a mini in Caramel! I’m in love!


----------



## ive_flipped

pinksky777 said:


> Another grocery run with my fave new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070236


Gorgeous bag!!! After seeing your pics of this bag I just impulse purchased it....now off to order the samorga LOL


----------



## pinksky777

ive_flipped said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! After seeing your pics of this bag I just impulse purchased it....now off to order the samorga LOL


Oh that’s great! It rlly is a keeper so don’t have any hesitations because it was an “impulse buy” lol This bag will remain timeless for yearrrsssss


----------



## mocktail

Got my first Bottega, the Pouch (full size) in smooth Bordeaux. This pic doesn't show the color well, but in real life it is a gorgeous wine color, so the name is very appropriate. When I showed it to my husband he asked if the color was oxblood, which is another color I like.




I am so excited to carry this smooshy bag! I think I like it best a little saggy, like a saggy LV Speedy 25.

I tried the mini pouch as well and it's too small for what I need to carry. Might get a Mansur Gavriel mini cloud clutch instead since I need a small clutch soon for a wedding.


----------



## couturequeen

mocktail said:


> Got my first Bottega, the Pouch (full size) in smooth Bordeaux. This pic doesn't show the color well, but in real life it is a gorgeous wine color, so the name is very appropriate. When I showed it to my husband he asked if the color was oxblood, which is another color I like.
> 
> View attachment 5109267
> 
> 
> I am so excited to carry this smooshy bag! I think I like it best a little saggy, like a saggy LV Speedy 25.
> 
> I tried the mini pouch as well and it's too small for what I need to carry. Might get a Mansur Gavriel mini cloud clutch instead since I need a small clutch soon for a wedding.


Agree, in person it’s stunning. I think this is my favorite pouch color (besides my own). If I get a larger one, it’s going to be this one. Enjoy!


----------



## mocktail

I got a thin foldable bag to keep in my Pouch for things like public restrooms when I might not be able to hold it easily.



The standard size Baggu fits the Pouch perfectly and the strap drops have enough space to wear on my shoulder.

Looking forward to using my Pouch even more often now!


----------



## dahliaofbags

No tricks! But my mini pouch can hold a small umbrella plus some essentials in atomizers, card holder too


----------



## am2022

Kiwi  !!!


----------



## am2022

Grass  !


----------



## am2022

One more grass !





amacasa said:


> Grass  !


----------



## am2022

Oh my - don’t know why photos are doubled !


----------



## dahliaofbags

My mini “chain” pouch. Yes the chains are metal


----------



## classicgirll

daofthesaints said:


> My mini “chain” pouch. Yes the chains are metal
> 
> View attachment 5121081


I saw Jerusha do this on her bag! Love this and might seriously consider this bag now.......... if they come out with a color I'm in love with.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

New to this thread but I wanted to share that I too was influenced by Jerusha! I always loved the pouch but the larger size is too big for me and the small size was a little too plain. Enter Jerusha with the brilliant idea of attaching a chain to the small pouch and I was hooked! I went to my local BV and was able to scoop up this really cool and unique pouch made of “kraft”. I’ve never had a beige/nude color bag before so I was super stoked to see something as different and unique as this. Paired with the chain that Jerusha recommended in her video and I’m IN LOVE! So happy to have finally figured out how the pouch would work for me.
(Bonus tip: the chain strap came with two large circular rings and I just thought they looked weird on the bag so I took those off and replaced them with two 0.4” jump rings from Michaels that fit perfectly and now blend the bag and chain together seamlessly!)


----------



## maximemw

I jump in the New Bottega world this month ! after I scored a really nice wool vest for 745$ (Reg 1490$) I FINALLY after a Year of looking for the mini pouch and I taken the Kraft Version,

I made the purchase at the Montreal store and was Very happy with my purchase. Until he tells me that their bag does not come with a box but the bag counts as the box ????

However on the BV site they say that their purchase comes with a box but no shopping bag

Did it just happen to me? or their bag really does not come with a box - which is disappointing considering that ALL the other brands come full package


----------



## pinksky777

maximemw said:


> I jump in the New Bottega world this month ! after I scored a really nice wool vest for 745$ (Reg 1490$) I FINALLY after a Year of looking for the mini pouch and I taken the Kraft Version,
> 
> I made the purchase at the Montreal store and was Very happy with my purchase. Until he tells me that their bag does not come with a box but the bag counts as the box ????
> 
> However on the BV site they say that their purchase comes with a box but no shopping bag
> 
> Did it just happen to me? or their bag really does not come with a box - which is disappointing considering that ALL the other brands come full package


I’ve bought almost all my Bottega bags from the Montreal boutique and only my two large intrecciato pouches came in boxes; but that’s after me insisting and they gave me a ginormous “old version” brown box that was so large you could fit in the shopping bag it came in. My SA said the reason for the lack of boxes was that the brand was trying to take a more eco-friendly approach in their packaging.


----------



## chloebagfreak

daofthesaints said:


> My mini “chain” pouch. Yes the chains are metal
> 
> View attachment 5121081


I love this! I was wondering about doing this with my pouches, but I thought the leather loop was too tiny


----------



## loves

My chain pouch in porridge, love this so much


----------



## dahliaofbags

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this! I was wondering about doing this with my pouches, but I thought the leather loop was too tiny



You mean the big pouch or the mini?

For the mini, i think you can buy smaller ring clasps that would fit on the leather loop.

for the big pouch, there is someone from youtube that did a hack in putting chains in the regular sized pouch, there is a gap in the sides of the opening where you can insert a leather loop/ponytail where the clasps of your chain strap can cling. Shown below in my trine pouch.


----------



## chloebagfreak

daofthesaints said:


> You mean the big pouch or the mini?
> 
> For the mini, i think you can buy smaller ring clasps that would fit on the leather loop.
> 
> for the big pouch, there is someone from youtube that did a hack in putting chains in the regular sized pouch, there is a gap in the sides of the opening where you can insert a leather loop/ponytail where the clasps of your chain strap can cling. Shown below in my trine pouch.
> View attachment 5134306


Great! I have the pouch 20 which has the thin leather strap. 
thanks


----------



## MTH

maximemw said:


> I jump in the New Bottega world this month ! after I scored a really nice wool vest for 745$ (Reg 1490$) I FINALLY after a Year of looking for the mini pouch and I taken the Kraft Version,
> 
> I made the purchase at the Montreal store and was Very happy with my purchase. Until he tells me that their bag does not come with a box but the bag counts as the box ????
> 
> However on the BV site they say that their purchase comes with a box but no shopping bag
> 
> Did it just happen to me? or their bag really does not come with a box - which is disappointing considering that ALL the other brands come full package


I also did not receive a box when my mini pouch arrived! Ordered mine online btw.


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

Do you consider the Pouch as a timeless classic piece? I am tempted, but I am trying to keep my collection timeless now, since  I had to get rid of some of the trendy pieces in the last years..


----------



## ksuromax

ladolcevita88 said:


> Do you consider the Pouch as a timeless classic piece? I am tempted, but I am trying to keep my collection timeless now, since  I had to get rid of some of the trendy pieces in the last years..


who cares for what WE consider??
it's YOUR collection, and if it fits into it, and your lifestyle, then enjoy what works for YOU


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

ksuromax said:


> who cares for what WE consider??
> it's YOUR collection, and if it fits into it, and your lifestyle, then enjoy what works for YOU


LOL. True.


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

ksuromax said:


> who cares for what WE consider??
> it's YOUR collection, and if it fits into it, and your lifestyle, then enjoy what works for YOU


I guess this is the wrong place for a discussion or opinion. Oops. my bad.


----------



## mocktail

ladolcevita88 said:


> Do you consider the Pouch as a timeless classic piece? I am tempted, but I am trying to keep my collection timeless now, since  I had to get rid of some of the trendy pieces in the last years..



I am also trying to keep my luxury purchases timeless rather than trendy. I don't think the Pouch will look super "outdated" because of its beautiful simplicity, whereas bags with lots of hardware or other visual features can more easily look outdated. I would predict that in 10 years the original Pouch will still be an elegant bag, while the Chain Pouch may look outdated because big chunky chains seem like a trend that's current now but will be replaced in the next few years.

That being said, I do LOVE the pouch and I can see myself carrying it in 10 years even if it is "outdated" because I love hand carry bags and I got it in a color that I've loved my whole life.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## pinksky777

ladolcevita88 said:


> I guess this is the wrong place for a discussion or opinion. Oops. my bad.


Don't listen to her that was kinda rude. As someone who has multiple pouches, YES it’s a timeless piece 100000%! There’s zero hardware and logos on the bag so the craftsmanship and shapes are all that makes it identifiable as Bottega. If you go for the large (which I personally recommend), definitely go for a neutral color that you know you’ll nvr tire of. I also suggest you spring for the intrecciato instead of the smooth due to the facts that it’s A) much much softer to the touch B) timeless Bottega aesthetic and won’t look as dated in 5-10 yrs as the smooth might C) is slightly more structured due to the weaving and won’t get too “floppy” over time (I own both styles and trust me there’s a big difference).


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

mocktail said:


> I am also trying to keep my luxury purchases timeless rather than trendy. I don't think the Pouch will look super "outdated" because of its beautiful simplicity, whereas bags with lots of hardware or other visual features can more easily look outdated. I would predict that in 10 years the original Pouch will still be an elegant bag, while the Chain Pouch may look outdated because big chunky chains seem like a trend that's current now but will be replaced in the next few years.
> 
> That being said, I do LOVE the pouch and I can see myself carrying it in 10 years even if it is "outdated" because I love hand carry bags and I got it in a color that I've loved my whole life.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



Thank you for sharing your thoughts!  I do love the effortlessness of the pouch as well.  I will probably go for the camel or black in large. ^_^


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

pinksky777 said:


> Don't listen to her that was kinda rude. As someone who has multiple pouches, YES it’s a timeless piece 100000%! There’s zero hardware and logos on the bag so the craftsmanship and shapes are all that makes it identifiable as Bottega. If you go for the large (which I personally recommend), definitely go for a neutral color that you know you’ll nvr tire of. I also suggest you spring for the intrecciato instead of the smooth due to the facts that it’s A) much much softer to the touch B) timeless Bottega aesthetic and won’t look as dated in 5-10 yrs as the smooth might C) is slightly more structured due to the weaving and won’t get too “floppy” over time (I own both styles and trust me there’s a big difference).



Thank you for sharing your thoughts, and it definitely helps to know the difference between the 2 versions before buying one.  Does the Intrecciato version holds up in shape on its own? or does it need some filling inside to make it look fuller? I have read few reviews saying that the pouch is floppy on its own and barely looks like how it is on instagram.


----------



## pinksky777

ladolcevita88 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts, and it definitely helps to know the difference between the 2 versions before buying one.  Does the Intrecciato version holds up in shape on its own? or does it need some filling inside to make it look fuller? I have read few reviews saying that the pouch is floppy on its own and barely looks like how it is on instagram.


                                               Np at all, that’s what this forum is all about! The pouch in intrecciato definitely hold its shape better overall, but it ultimately depends on your expectations on the bag. Here’s two pics below (the black one is mine) showing what the bag looks like when sitting and what it looks like when held *most of the time. Now If you want the bag to look the way it does when it’s sitting WHILE being held then invest in a samorga insert like I did. So that way you have the option to have it be more casual and floppy (the way it was meant to look and the way I personally prefer it),or more structured on days/nights where you need it to be an easier hold and have that whole “firmer” look.


----------



## ksuromax

ladolcevita88 said:


> I guess this is the wrong place for a discussion or opinion. Oops. my bad.


this thread is for discussing The Pouch, so, it's the right one


----------



## dahliaofbags

ladolcevita88 said:


> Do you consider the Pouch as a timeless classic piece? I am tempted, but I am trying to keep my collection timeless now, since  I had to get rid of some of the trendy pieces in the last years..



Yes! Clutch and pouches are forever Bottega’s thing. Just get the intrecciato, since it’s classic Bottega signature.

Also the intrecciato makes the bag retain its form at least in the mini pouch version, i think it will never slouch or lose its shape. For the bigger one though, since it is larger in volume, it means there are more space inside for the bag to slouch for a bit, but not as slouchy as the non weave version. Get classic colors too, which Bottega has so many choices. If you’re venturing for a fun color, i suggest get the greens. It is the signature color of the “New Bottega” plus it looks good in any season, whether it’s summer or fall.


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

pinksky777 said:


> Np at all, that’s what this forum is all about! The pouch in intrecciato definitely hold its shape better overall, but it ultimately depends on your expectations on the bag. Here’s two pics below (the black one is mine) showing what the bag looks like when sitting and what it looks like when held *most of the time. Now If you want the bag to look the way it does when it’s sitting WHILE being held then invest in a samorga insert like I did. So that way you have the option to have it be more casual and floppy (the way it was meant to look and the way I personally prefer it),or more structured on days/nights where you need it to be an easier hold and have that whole “firmer” look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138118
> View attachment 5138120



The black pouch looks simply beautiful, even just sitting in the shopping cart! I will decide between the black and the camel now. LOL.


----------



## pinksky777

daofthesaints said:


> Yes! Clutch and pouches are forever Bottega’s thing. Just get the intrecciato, since it’s classic Bottega signature.
> 
> Also the intrecciato makes the bag retain its form at least in the mini pouch version, i think it will never slouch or lose its shape. For the bigger one though, since it is larger in volume, it means there are more space inside for the bag to slouch for a bit, but not as slouchy as the non weave version. Get classic colors too, which Bottega has so many choices. If you’re venturing for a fun color, i suggest get the greens. It is the signature color of the “New Bottega” plus it looks good in any season, whether it’s summer or fall.


literally exactly what I said lol


----------



## pinksky777

ladolcevita88 said:


> The black pouch looks simply beautiful, even just sitting in the shopping cart! I will decide between the black and the camel now. LOL.


It’s a hard choice for sure! I got my caramel pouch first only because I’ve always been greatly attracted to that shade of brown and it looks amazing year round. The black is not as soft as the caramel I have to say. Not many know this but every color in Bottega varies in texture and softness. The most buttery ones I’ve ever felt - in store and my own - are the caramel and grass. Black is more matte and “rougher” (not rlly rough but just not as supple), beige and whites are sometimes 50/50 depending on what exact shade.


----------



## JenJBS

ladolcevita88 said:


> Do you consider the Pouch as a timeless classic piece? I am tempted, but I am trying to keep my collection timeless now, since  I had to get rid of some of the trendy pieces in the last years..



I consider the Pouch, Shoulder Pouch, and Mini-Pouch timeless classics.

I consider the Chain Pouch trendy, as chunky chains seem like a trend. I consider the Fringe Pouch more trendy than classic.


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

pinksky777 said:


> It’s a hard choice for sure! I got my caramel pouch first only because I’ve always been greatly attracted to that shade of brown and it looks amazing year round. The black is not as soft as the caramel I have to say. Not many know this but every color in Bottega varies in texture and softness. The most buttery ones I’ve ever felt - in store and my own - are the caramel and grass. Black is more matte and “rougher” (not rlly rough but just not as supple), beige and whites are sometimes 50/50 depending on what exact shade.



Wow that is good to know. So black would probably hold its shape better I assume? I like how it looks the way it is sitting in the shopping cart, it looks fuller with silhouette, whereasI see some photos the bag is literally slouched when clutching in their arm.


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

JenJBS said:


> I consider the Pouch, Shoulder Pouch, and Mini-Pouch timeless classics.
> 
> I consider the Chain Pouch trendy, as chunky chains seem like a trend. I consider the Fringe Pouch more trendy than classic.



I agree, the chain pouch is too much to be classic lol. The chain has the similar young&fun feel to the JW anderson chain mule.


----------



## am2022

Kiwi pouch again !


----------



## pinksky777

ladolcevita88 said:


> Wow that is good to know. So black would probably hold its shape better I assume? I like how it looks the way it is sitting in the shopping cart, it looks fuller with silhouette, whereasI see some photos the bag is literally slouched when clutching in their arm.


It definitely slouches when held certain ways! I think it’s best if you go try one on and see irl to really make sure.


----------



## wheihk

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Evergreen602

wheihk said:


> Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous collection!  Is that the coin purse in Linoleum?  You have all the colors I love!


----------



## wheihk

Evergreen602 said:


> Gorgeous collection!  Is that the coin purse in Linoleum?  You have all the colors I love!


Thank you. And yes it is in linoleum a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## Sakeno0o

I’m thinking of getting BV pouch , does it still trend ?Can I find it with discount??


----------



## pinksky777

Sakeno0o said:


> I’m thinking of getting BV pouch , does it still trend ?Can I find it with discount??


Yes and yes.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

does anyone have a chain pouch, and does it stay on your shoulder?


----------



## renatalalala

Shopped for my first BV while in Paris and I am hooked! I ended up getting the large intrecciato in caramel (not pictured because I had to wait for them to bring it from another store). I echo what a lot of people mentioned in the thread, the intrecciato def holds it's shape better that the smooth leather, I was originally thinking I was going to love the smooth more but it was much more saggy than I had imagined. The SA also worked with me and we both decided that my first piece needed to be a classic intrecciato. My spouse was pushing me to also get a mini too and I don't know why I hesitated! Regrets! The colors options were all too much, I knew I wanted something fun for the mini, that deep turquoise was beautiful but I was telling myself maybe I should go smooth leather for the mini, and I just got in my head. 

I was in between the black and the caramel but the black was too formal, it's gorg but I knew I personally wouldn't reach for it as often since it looks so much fancier. I think I will get so much more use out of the caramel. The plaster white was also beautiful but I'm sadly a very messy eater and also wear cheap old navy jeans that stain the hell out of any white purse I wear so I had to veto that. Hopefully this helps anyone else out there still making up there mind. I try to choose classics that I love even after people may not think they're "in style" any more. I got my Céline (old Céline) nano luggage tote about 4 years ago just like this BV pouch a few years after the craze but that's how I knew I still really loved it even without the hype!

I'm really loving BV and I'm already eyeing the mini jodie or cassette bag next. Thanks for everyone's comments and pics on the thread it def helped me narrow my decision.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

large pouch owners - how is it as a casual day bag? the size is amazing, do you get used to hand held? I have other bags I just am thinking of getting the caramel as a casual bag


----------



## ksuromax

NYERINLONDON said:


> large pouch owners - how is it as a casual day bag? the size is amazing, do you get used to hand held? I have other bags I just am thinking of getting the caramel as a casual bag


i like to use mine for casual occasions when i don't lug my kitchen sink around 
light shopping, meeting friends, semi-formal work meetings, etc


----------



## pinksky777

NYERINLONDON said:


> large pouch owners - how is it as a casual day bag? the size is amazing, do you get used to hand held? I have other bags I just am thinking of getting the caramel as a casual bag


Contrary to what others would maybe say, it’s actually the perfect grab and go day bag. I hold mine a ton just by the frame and it’s so effortless. If you need both hands free, you just simply put it under your armpit and it’s so weightless that I forget it’s even there sometimes! I have the large caramel intrecciato and it’s just buttery goodness and SO stunning… not to mention the color goes great all year round.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Getting the caramel. I was hoping for answers like these  haha


----------



## pinksky777

renatalalala said:


> View attachment 5154867
> 
> Shopped for my first BV while in Paris and I am hooked! I ended up getting the large intrecciato in caramel (not pictured because I had to wait for them to bring it from another store). I echo what a lot of people mentioned in the thread, the intrecciato def holds it's shape better that the smooth leather, I was originally thinking I was going to love the smooth more but it was much more saggy than I had imagined. The SA also worked with me and we both decided that my first piece needed to be a classic intrecciato. My spouse was pushing me to also get a mini too and I don't know why I hesitated! Regrets! The colors options were all too much, I knew I wanted something fun for the mini, that deep turquoise was beautiful but I was telling myself maybe I should go smooth leather for the mini, and I just got in my head.
> 
> I was in between the black and the caramel but the black was too formal, it's gorg but I knew I personally wouldn't reach for it as often since it looks so much fancier. I think I will get so much more use out of the caramel. The plaster white was also beautiful but I'm sadly a very messy eater and also wear cheap old navy jeans that stain the hell out of any white purse I wear so I had to veto that. Hopefully this helps anyone else out there still making up there mind. I try to choose classics that I love even after people may not think they're "in style" any more. I got my Céline (old Céline) nano luggage tote about 4 years ago just like this BV pouch a few years after the craze but that's how I knew I still really loved it even without the hype!
> 
> I'm really loving BV and I'm already eyeing the mini jodie or cassette bag next. Thanks for everyone's comments and pics on the thread it def helped me narrow my decision.


That’s great! I know you’ll get tons of use out of the caramel for sure. Def go for a mini jodie next since it’s 100% a Bottega staple piece now; long after the hype wears down these bags will be forever timeless and stunning.


----------



## pinksky777

Got a lovely surprise the other day from my SO…obsessed with parakeet green! At first I thought it would be too much green in my closet as I already own the mini Jodie in grass, but this bag is quite different I have to say and truly earned a spot in my collection.


----------



## Evergreen602

pinksky777 said:


> Got a lovely surprise the other day from my SO…obsessed with parakeet green! At first I thought it would be too much green in my closet as I already own the mini Jodie in grass, but this bag is quite different I have to say and truly earned a spot in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171760


Love this color in a mini bag!  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## pinksky777

Evergreen602 said:


> Love this color in a mini bag!  Congrats on your new beauty!


Thank you! I honestly think it’s the best style/size for this bright color.


----------



## Njeph

pinksky777 said:


> Got a lovely surprise the other day from my SO…obsessed with parakeet green! At first I thought it would be too much green in my closet as I already own the mini Jodie in grass, but this bag is quite different I have to say and truly earned a spot in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171760


Hi. I’m new to BV and want a grass and/or parakeet bag. Can you post or send a picture of your two side-by-side? Thanks!


----------



## pinksky777

Njeph said:


> Hi. I’m new to BV and want a grass and/or parakeet bag. Can you post or send a picture of your two side-by-side? Thanks!


I took a few two months ago, long before I thought I’d be getting that bag actually haha. But I have to warn you that you cannot really capture parakeet’s brightness in photos. In the pic I attach they look so similar, (my Jodie in grass and the pouch 20 in parakeet) but in real life they’re pretty different. Grass almost seems a tad more faded and more of a neutral,even though it appears like a bright green when seen alone. The parakeet is a lot brighter, although not neon whatsoever, so it goes to prove that nobody does color quite like Bottega Veneta does!


----------



## Njeph

pinksky777 said:


> I took a few two months ago, long before I thought I’d be getting that bag actually haha. But I have to warn you that you cannot really capture parakeet’s brightness in photos. In the pic I attach they look so similar, (my Jodie in grass and the pouch 20 in parakeet) but in real life they’re pretty different. Grass almost seems a tad more faded and more of a neutral,even though it appears like a bright green when seen alone. The parakeet is a lot brighter, although not neon whatsoever, so it goes to prove that nobody does color quite like Bottega Veneta does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172311
> View attachment 5172312


Thank you! These are gorgeous. It’s time for me to get my first BV!


----------



## pinksky777

Njeph said:


> Thank you! These are gorgeous. It’s time for me to get my first BV!


Yes rest assured you won’t regret!


----------



## pinksky777

skate park fun


----------



## yayaisnan

pinksky777 said:


> skate park fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176301


love the green color so much! do you have any regrets? i am torn between a neutral color and this


----------



## l.ch.

pinksky777 said:


> Got a lovely surprise the other day from my SO…obsessed with parakeet green! At first I thought it would be too much green in my closet as I already own the mini Jodie in grass, but this bag is quite different I have to say and truly earned a spot in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171760


Such a happy vibe in this picture with all the vibrant green, white table and yummy drink!


----------



## pinksky777

yayaisnan said:


> love the green color so much! do you have any regrets? i am torn between a neutral color and this


That realllly depends on a) your love of the color green, and b) is this your first, and maybe only, Bottega bag? I already own neutral Bottega bags so it made it a lot easier to take the plunge on such a color, ya know?


----------



## pinksky777

l.ch. said:


> Such a happy vibe in this picture with all the vibrant green, white table and yummy drink!


Thank you! Also, the smoothie was actually BEYOND good haha


----------



## l.ch.

pinksky777 said:


> skate park fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176301


I would really like this bag in chalk intrecciato…. Of course, also yours is dreamy!


----------



## pinksky777

l.ch. said:


> I would really like this bag in chalk intrecciato…. Of course, also yours is dreamy!


It’s beautiful in chalk!


----------



## starwoman

I was totally sold on getting a Mini Jodie, but now I’m obsessed with the pouch! I don’t have anything like it, and am loving how it is a bit bigger than the crossbody bags I have. For those of you with the pouch, do you think it would fit a book? Along with phone, wallet etc?


----------



## fantajisan

Been searching high and low for this baby in Racing Green


----------



## mocktail

starwoman said:


> I was totally sold on getting a Mini Jodie, but now I’m obsessed with the pouch! I don’t have anything like it, and am loving how it is a bit bigger than the crossbody bags I have. For those of you with the pouch, do you think it would fit a book? Along with phone, wallet etc?


I think it could probably fit a paperback if you're using a compact wallet.


----------



## starwoman

mocktail said:


> I think it could probably fit a paperback if you're using a compact wallet.


Thank you! Would be interesting to see how much you guys fit in yours. There aren’t too many reviews on the large pouch that I’ve seen.


----------



## ksuromax

starwoman said:


> I was totally sold on getting a Mini Jodie, but now I’m obsessed with the pouch! I don’t have anything like it, and am loving how it is a bit bigger than the crossbody bags I have. For those of you with the pouch, do you think it would fit a book? Along with phone, wallet etc?





starwoman said:


> Thank you! Would be interesting to see how much you guys fit in yours. There aren’t too many reviews on the large pouch that I’ve seen.


sorry, didn't figure out at first you were asking about a Large one, yes, definitely it will fit a small book, it's quite roomy


----------



## starwoman

ksuromax said:


> sorry, didn't figure out at first you were asking about a Large one, yes, definitely it will fit a small book, it's quite roomy


Great thank you!


----------



## calrais

Dear all, im contemplating between the bordeaux and the caramel pouch. Both will go with my closet and im so torn.. has anyone seen these colours irl? How do they compare to the colours shown on the website? Thank you!
credits to bv website.


----------



## pinksky777

calrais said:


> Dear all, im contemplating between the bordeaux and the caramel pouch. Both will go with my closet and im so torn.. has anyone seen these colours irl? How do they compare to the colours shown on the website? Thank you!
> credits to bv website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209427
> View attachment 5209428


I’ve owned my large caramel intrecciato pouch for over a year now and it’s STILL to this day one of my favorite and most used bags. Caramel is the perfect brown shade that can easily be worn year round! Plus it’s one of the most softest/supple leather colors Bottega has tbh. Bordeaux is more stiff and not as soft, also rlly is just good for fall/winter as far as the shade goes. That my two cents, hope it helps!


----------



## starwoman

What are your thoughts on the Pouch vs the Shoulder Pouch?


----------



## BBBagHag

I got this beauty in the mail today and I can’t believe how much I love it. The best descriptor I can come up with is “buttah.” It’s linoleum and the second pic is much more true to color. Not sure why it’s so bright in the first pic.


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> I got this beauty in the mail today and I can’t believe how much I love it. The best descriptor I can come up with is “buttah.” It’s linoleum and the second pic is much more true to color. Not sure why it’s so bright in the first pic.
> View attachment 5211254
> View attachment 5211255



Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Njeph

Hi. I saw the Pouch on RueLaLa. Is it legit? I want the black woven one and it’s a little cheaper than full price but I don’t know if there might be issues with it. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## loves

It’s gorgeous! How are you liking this so far? I’m contemplating on this or the same colour but in the shoulder pouch…


BBBagHag said:


> I got this beauty in the mail today and I can’t believe how much I love it. The best descriptor I can come up with is “buttah.” It’s linoleum and the second pic is much more true to color. Not sure why it’s so bright in the first pic.
> View attachment 5211254
> View attachment 5211255


----------



## shelly_bean

hrm.... i may be late to the game but what's the quality of these bags look like after a year+ of use?


----------



## JenJBS

shelly_bean said:


> hrm.... i may be late to the game but what's the quality of these bags look like after a year+ of use?



Got mine (purple) a year and a half ago. Still looks good as new.


----------



## shelly_bean

JenJBS said:


> Got mine (purple) a year and a half ago. Still looks good as new.


what's your frequency of use? i believe you said you owned a smooth leather one? or did i remember incorrectly?


----------



## JenJBS

shelly_bean said:


> what's your frequency of use? i believe you said you owned a smooth leather one? or did i remember incorrectly?



Smooth leather. I wear it a few times a month. Too small to use every day.


----------



## BBBagHag

I haven’t had a chance to wear it out but I sometimes hold and pet it… still love it.


loves said:


> It’s gorgeous! How are you liking this so far? I’m contemplating on this or the same colour but in the shoulder pouch…


----------



## _Moravia_

shelly_bean said:


> hrm.... i may be late to the game but what's the quality of these bags look like after a year+ of use?



I have 2 regular-sized pouches, one in Bordeaux smooth leather and the other in the black Intrecciato leather going on about 3 years now. I use them a few times a week on rotation. I take care of my bags so they have held up very well and look as if they're new but I find that I do need to be careful with the smooth leather pouch as I have long nails so am always mindful of that. If one's a hard user of one's hand bags then I believe the smooth leather pouch may develop some creases over time. The Intrecciato is "hardier" in this regard though.

I don't overpack them with items (they can hold quite a bit - but I don't generally carry many things in my purses) as I don't want them to potentially stretch out or the pouch to take on an uneven look (for lack of a better explanation?) and I store them in my closet with "stuffing" to keep their shape when not in use - but I'm particular like that.


----------



## shelly_bean

thanks for the responses everyone  i'm still on the fence about getting the mini-pouch in lavender... i like the color but i also wear a lot of kinda navy/black/gray/greens...

idk, what do you guys think?


----------



## mocktail

shelly_bean said:


> thanks for the responses everyone  i'm still on the fence about getting the mini-pouch in lavender... i like the color but i also wear a lot of kinda navy/black/gray/greens...
> 
> idk, what do you guys think?


I think lavender would look lovely with navy/black/gray, and probably with some green tones if not all of them


----------



## Euclase

mocktail said:


> I think lavender would look lovely with navy/black/gray, and probably with some green tones if not all of them


Agreed!


----------



## _Moravia_

shelly_bean said:


> thanks for the responses everyone  i'm still on the fence about getting the mini-pouch in lavender... i like the color but i also wear a lot of kinda navy/black/gray/greens...
> 
> idk, what do you guys think?





mocktail said:


> I think lavender would look lovely with navy/black/gray, and probably with some green tones if not all of them



I think this particular shade of lavender goes well with the neutral tones of the colours that you mention that you have in your wardrobe. It's a nice shade but if you're thinking in terms of the long term it could be seen as more of a trendy rather than classic colour that may not necessarily translate with one's wardrobe (and how that may evolve) years on. Having said that, what matters is whether or not you like it, and how you see it being incorporated into your wardrobe (whether that may be short term, long term or whatever).

I guess the question to put to yourself is why are you on the fence about it?

In my own experience, there are some bags that I'm immediately drawn to that I will end up purchasing because my mind is made up at the outset in knowing that I want them. Others, I may like but I'm not so sure about. With those, I usually wait awhile (sometimes a long while) and I find that if I'm still thinking about them months on, it means that I do want to pull the trigger on them and so I do. The others just end up falling away.


----------



## natjyl

Am considering purchasing this in an almond colour. Was wondering if anyone would mind sharing photos and experiences with wear and tear / color transfer? Thank you!


----------



## thundercloud

Couldn't resist any longer, since I love the color so much! My new caramel mini pouch. (Since some tpf'rs posted about questionable/unstructured packaging, I had it sent as a gift - to myself  - so it arrived safe and sound, all nestled in a BV box inside the shipping box.)


----------



## Fwalker

Wish I could insert the chocolate bar emoji!


----------



## Euclase

thundercloud said:


> Couldn't resist any longer, since I love the color so much! My new caramel mini pouch. (Since some tpf'rs posted about questionable/unstructured packaging, I had it sent as a gift - to myself  - so it arrived safe and sound, all nestled in a BV box inside the shipping box.)
> View attachment 5253723


Congrats!  
While you’re at it, can you also send me one as a gift too?


----------



## Euclase

Fwalker said:


> Wish I could insert the chocolate bar emoji!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254128


Wowza!


----------



## Evergreen602

Fwalker said:


> Wish I could insert the chocolate bar emoji!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254128


I make a flourless chocolate cake that is as rich and decadent as your Mini Pouch looks!  Love it!


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> I make a flourless chocolate cake that is as rich and decadent as your Mini Pouch looks!  Love it!


One of my favorite desserts!


----------



## shelly_bean

Is anyone tracking the price change on the mini pouch? is this a permanent price hike? or is this temp for the holiday season?


----------



## Evergreen602

shelly_bean said:


> Is anyone tracking the price change on the mini pouch? is this a permanent price hike? or is this temp for the holiday season?
> View attachment 5258045


BV had a price increase that went into effect on Monday.  This one seemed steeper than previous ones.  It is not temporary. Hopefully it will be a while before the next price increase, but I wouldn't plan on that.


----------



## shelly_bean

Thanks for the quick response!  


Evergreen602 said:


> BV had a price increase that went into effect on Monday.  This one seemed steeper than previous ones.  It is not temporary. Hopefully it will be a while before the next price increase, but I wouldn't plan on that.


----------



## jboston

I have been looking at the price on sites such as Saks, Bergdorf Goodman, Farfetch, MyTheresa and etc this & last week.  All of the prices went up last couple of weeks before the Bottega Veneta website.  It looks like the Bottega Veneta website prices for some of the more popular bags went up today.  I am not sure if it's for the holidays or is it because of the replacement of their creative director, Daniel Lee last week.  This looks to be permanent and I am not surprised because of the recent Chanel & LV price increase.


----------



## Fwalker

shelly_bean said:


> Is anyone tracking the price change on the mini pouch? is this a permanent price hike? or is this temp for the holiday season?
> View attachment 5258045


I visited my SA on Saturday and she said this is the largest price increase she has seen  also random but they updated their dust bags to the bottega green with black writing


----------



## Euclase

Fwalker said:


> I visited my SA on Saturday and she said this is the largest price increase she has seen  also random but they updated their dust bags to the bottega green with black writing


Oh thank goodness for a new color scheme on the dust bags! The green-on-white combo was sooo not my thing.


----------



## Evergreen602

I've been enjoying my Raintree Intrecciato Pouch since I bought it a month ago.  For being such a die hard crossbody girl, I'm actually surprised I love it as much as I do.  And this color...


----------



## babypanda

There’s a new sized pouch on the website. The teen!


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> There’s a new sized pouch on the website. The teen!


I saw that one, and am intrigued!  Not crazy about the colors it comes in currently.  But you know BV - it's only a matter of time!  LOL


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> I saw that one, and am intrigued!  Not crazy about the colors it comes in currently.  But you know BV - it's only a matter of time!  LOL


Actually today at the boutique I saw a gorgeous green called “gucci green”. It’s not online yet but I think it’s the most beautiful bright green BV has come out with so far. It’s a bit lighter than racing green.


----------



## lolo8617

After getting stuck in customs for a few days, my Pouch in the Raintree intrecciato has arrived!  

Before I officially decide on keeping it, have you founds the sides of the bag aren't 1:1? I'm seeing some uniqueness in terms of shape on each side.


----------



## Evergreen602

lolo8617 said:


> After getting stuck in customs for a few days, my Pouch in the Raintree intrecciato has arrived!
> 
> Before I officially decide on keeping it, have you founds the sides of the bag aren't 1:1? I'm seeing some uniqueness in terms of shape on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413417


Love it!  We're bag twins!  To answer your question, I've noticed the intrecciato Pouches tend to not be completely uniform all the way around.  I think it's to be expected with the various pleats/folds of the woven leather.  I look for a Pouch that looks balanced in its overall shape.  I think yours looks balanced and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gagabag

lolo8617 said:


> After getting stuck in customs for a few days, my Pouch in the Raintree intrecciato has arrived!
> 
> Before I officially decide on keeping it, have you founds the sides of the bag aren't 1:1? I'm seeing some uniqueness in terms of shape on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413417


Gorgeous!
Yes, I don’t think they are meant to be symmetrical all around. I have the small handle that looks like a padded pouch but much bigger and even the sides aren’t symmetrical. Enjoy!


----------



## lolo8617

Evergreen602 said:


> Love it!  We're bag twins!  To answer your question, I've noticed the intrecciato Pouches tend to not be completely uniform all the way around.  I think it's to be expected with the various pleats/folds of the woven leather.  I look for a Pouch that looks balanced in its overall shape.  I think yours looks balanced and absolutely gorgeous!



Love that we're bag twins!! And thank you for confirming the shape. I think she's here to stay


----------



## lolo8617

gagabag said:


> Gorgeous!
> Yes, I don’t think they are meant to be symmetrical all around. I have the small handle that looks like a padded pouch but much bigger and even the sides aren’t symmetrical. Enjoy!



Thank you for confirming!!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi everyone,I know this is a blue but does anyone know which one,any help is appreciated.☺️


----------



## Evergreen602

missholly1212 said:


> Hi everyone,I know this is a blue but does anyone know which one,any help is appreciated.☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415503


It looks like it could be Linoleum, but I think Linoleum Pouches were only produced in the smooth leather, not intrecciato.

I would try posting in the ID this BV thread here:




__





						Please ID this BV - Style, Color, Age - Post here!
					

I've geeked out googling photos of various BV bags in these metallics from Fall 2017.  Fashionphile lists the wrong color pretty frequently, so I'm double checking.  BV photos of the Dark Bronze look a bit darker than my bag, but Oro Scuro looks lighter.  IRL my my bag looks like a cross between...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Fwalker

Some vibrant eye candy


----------



## Euclase

For those of you wondering, I’m happy to report that the new patent leather does not readily show fingerprints. I brought a bag with a glazed donut to my local boutique, and I asked if they’d let me test holding a patent clutch after eating it sans napkins, but the SAs said no. I can’t imagine why? 

Photos before and after of my thumb against the leather.


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> For those of you wondering, I’m happy to report that the new patent leather does not readily show fingerprints. I brought a bag with a glazed donut to my local boutique, and I asked if they’d let me test holding a patent clutch after eating it sans napkins, but the SAs said no. I can’t imagine why?
> 
> Photos before and after of my thumb against the leather.
> 
> View attachment 5607708
> 
> View attachment 5607709


If were to eat a glazed donut in the middle of a BV boutique, I think I would be in heaven!  LOL

Thank you for this update!  I have the padded cassette in this finish on the way!  If I love it as much as I think I will, it will be my birthday present to myself (which I was planning to buy around November or December, but a good deal popped up that I could not refuse!).


----------



## rose80

Euclase said:


> For those of you wondering, I’m happy to report that the new patent leather does not readily show fingerprints. I brought a bag with a glazed donut to my local boutique, and I asked if they’d let me test holding a patent clutch after eating it sans napkins, but the SAs said no. I can’t imagine why?
> 
> Photos before and after of my thumb against the leather.
> 
> View attachment 5607708
> 
> View attachment 5607709


How fun! What is this color called?


----------



## Evergreen602

rose80 said:


> How fun! What is this color called?


The color is "Holographic."  It looks so cool.  Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Euclase

Photos of a mini pouch in the new color Space, taken recently at lunch local BV boutique. It looks almost black in some lights, but here it is against my Nero (black) Cervo Hobo. (For the record my watch strap is navy blue.)


----------



## Kuschelnudde

What do you all think of the pouch with chain? I found a black one for a good price in my local pre loved store. 

I know that the chains are trendy and the pouch is an odd bag in general but I can’t stop looking at it  I’m a guy btw

What are your thoughts on the chain version in 2022?


----------



## jbags07

Kuschelnudde said:


> What do you all think of the pouch with chain? I found a black one for a good price in my local pre loved store.
> 
> I know that the chains are trendy and the pouch is an odd bag in general but I can’t stop looking at it  I’m a guy btw
> 
> What are your thoughts on the chain version in 2022?


My honest opinion , i think the chain is really trendy. And will look dated once its off trend. I’ve also heard that its really heavy. Whereas the regular pouch, is a new classic imo. Even when its no longer an on trend ‘it’ bag, its a forever classic style, whether its in the smooth leather or intrecciato. It has more longevity then the chain version, plus its more practical w/o that added weight. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

jbags07 said:


> My honest opinion , i think the chain is really trendy. And will look dated once its off trend. I’ve also heard that its really heavy. Whereas the regular pouch, is a new classic imo. Even when its no longer an on trend ‘it’ bag, its a forever classic style, whether its in the smooth leather or intrecciato. It has more longevity then the chain version, plus its more practical w/o that added weight. Just my thoughts!


I think you’re absolutely right! Thank you! The normal pouch with the intrecciato looks much more timeless


----------



## imunlisted

Hi all! I'm a recent self-confessed convert to the pouch... not being new to the brand, I have been pretty resistant to the newer designs. Maybe I'm like @pinksky777 and it was only after the trend craze/social media wave started to die down that I was able to seriously consider it. That said, I have to also add that coming across a new large in black intrecciato (the only combo I'd consider) for a ridiculously good price also helped me take the plunge. I kept all the tags on and it sat in my house for almost 30 days while I would pick it up and try it with what I was wearing that day in the mirror...etc. It was beautiful, but like many here, I just wanted to be sure it was practical and timeless. Finally took it over to @Seeeca's house recently when I was over for dinner, and after a discussion about it, I decided to keep it. I had used my camel Lauren a few days earlier after a long hiatus, so that also warmed me back up to "clutch life". I officially took the pouch out yesterday for the first time (with a Samorga insert, thanks @OneMoreDay for pointing out one exists... I also like having little pockets for scraps of paper, receipts, my vax card, doggie poop bags, pens, napkins... etc.). My quicktake:

1. The large pouch holds... A LOT. I have been known to just shove my phone and BV cardholder in my pockets and carry my car keys when heading out, so I'm not unable to "edit" , but I wanted to see how much reasonable (i.e. full but not stuffed to the gills) capacity this had.

2. Just becase you can doesn't mean you should... I think I'll carry a little less next time, because while nothing else was compromised (look of the bag, ease of finding what I needed inside, carrying it easily under my arm or by the top), it was HEAVY. I'm little embarrassed to say after running errands with it yesterday which involved standing in long lines several times (the only times it started to get burdensome), I woke up today with a sore left bicep. Maybe if I alternate arms on alternate days, it'll be an easy workout... 

3. The insert is worth it - I totally agree with comments here that it does change the shape of the bag, but maybe that's an additional benefit; the insert gives the pouch another look. I just wanted some extra little pockets (less worried about sagging/squashing when carried), and wanted to protect the inside from makeup, antibacterial gel/spray, perfume...etc.). I can remove the insert if I'm carrying less/want the squishy look, and also use it when the bag is stuffed in storage.

All in all, I was pleasantly surprised and glad I jumped on it. I look forward to using it more and seeing everyone else's here!


----------



## Evergreen602

imunlisted said:


> Hi all! I'm a recent self-confessed convert to the pouch... not being new to the brand, I have been pretty resistant to the newer designs. Maybe I'm like @pinksky777 and it was only after the trend craze/social media wave started to die down that I was able to seriously consider it. That said, I have to also add that coming across a new large in black intrecciato (the only combo I'd consider) for a ridiculously good price also helped me take the plunge. I kept all the tags on and it sat in my house for almost 30 days while I would pick it up and try it with what I was wearing that day in the mirror...etc. It was beautiful, but like many here, I just wanted to be sure it was practical and timeless. Finally took it over to @Seeeca's house recently when I was over for dinner, and after a discussion about it, I decided to keep it. I had used my camel Lauren a few days earlier after a long hiatus, so that also warmed me back up to "clutch life". I officially took the pouch out yesterday for the first time (with a Samorga insert, thanks @OneMoreDay for pointing out one exists... I also like having little pockets for scraps of paper, receipts, my vax card, doggie poop bags, pens, napkins... etc.). My quicktake:
> 
> 1. The large pouch holds... A LOT. I have been known to just shove my phone and BV cardholder in my pockets and carry my car keys when heading out, so I'm not unable to "edit" , but I wanted to see how much reasonable (i.e. full but not stuffed to the gills) capacity this had.
> 
> 2. Just becase you can doesn't mean you should... I think I'll carry a little less next time, because while nothing else was compromised (look of the bag, ease of finding what I needed inside, carrying it easily under my arm or by the top), it was HEAVY. I'm little embarrassed to say after running errands with it yesterday which involved standing in long lines several times (the only times it started to get burdensome), I woke up today with a sore left bicep. Maybe if I alternate arms on alternate days, it'll be an easy workout...
> 
> 3. The insert is worth it - I totally agree with comments here that it does change the shape of the bag, but maybe that's an additional benefit; the insert gives the pouch another look. I just wanted some extra little pockets (less worried about sagging/squashing when carried), and wanted to protect the inside from makeup, antibacterial gel/spray, perfume...etc.). I can remove the insert if I'm carrying less/want the squishy look, and also use it when the bag is stuffed in storage.
> 
> All in all, I was pleasantly surprised and glad I jumped on it. I look forward to using it more and seeing everyone else's here!
> 
> View attachment 5663803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663805


Congratulations!  We're bag twins, and this is one of my favorites!  I also agree the Samorga organizer helps its shape and makes it easier to find your items with the pockets.  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

It’s funny sometimes 

I actually went for the chain pouch although I tried to convince myself that the regular pouch is much more timeless etc pp
But I still always came back to the chain version. Anyway, here it is. Got it for a good deal in my local 2nd hand boutique 

It’s such a weird and interesting bag. Sometimes you just have to go with your gut feeling


----------



## jbags07

imunlisted said:


> Hi all! I'm a recent self-confessed convert to the pouch... not being new to the brand, I have been pretty resistant to the newer designs. Maybe I'm like @pinksky777 and it was only after the trend craze/social media wave started to die down that I was able to seriously consider it. That said, I have to also add that coming across a new large in black intrecciato (the only combo I'd consider) for a ridiculously good price also helped me take the plunge. I kept all the tags on and it sat in my house for almost 30 days while I would pick it up and try it with what I was wearing that day in the mirror...etc. It was beautiful, but like many here, I just wanted to be sure it was practical and timeless. Finally took it over to @Seeeca's house recently when I was over for dinner, and after a discussion about it, I decided to keep it. I had used my camel Lauren a few days earlier after a long hiatus, so that also warmed me back up to "clutch life". I officially took the pouch out yesterday for the first time (with a Samorga insert, thanks @OneMoreDay for pointing out one exists... I also like having little pockets for scraps of paper, receipts, my vax card, doggie poop bags, pens, napkins... etc.). My quicktake:
> 
> 1. The large pouch holds... A LOT. I have been known to just shove my phone and BV cardholder in my pockets and carry my car keys when heading out, so I'm not unable to "edit" , but I wanted to see how much reasonable (i.e. full but not stuffed to the gills) capacity this had.
> 
> 2. Just becase you can doesn't mean you should... I think I'll carry a little less next time, because while nothing else was compromised (look of the bag, ease of finding what I needed inside, carrying it easily under my arm or by the top), it was HEAVY. I'm little embarrassed to say after running errands with it yesterday which involved standing in long lines several times (the only times it started to get burdensome), I woke up today with a sore left bicep. Maybe if I alternate arms on alternate days, it'll be an easy workout...
> 
> 3. The insert is worth it - I totally agree with comments here that it does change the shape of the bag, but maybe that's an additional benefit; the insert gives the pouch another look. I just wanted some extra little pockets (less worried about sagging/squashing when carried), and wanted to protect the inside from makeup, antibacterial gel/spray, perfume...etc.). I can remove the insert if I'm carrying less/want the squishy look, and also use it when the bag is stuffed in storage.
> 
> All in all, I was pleasantly surprised and glad I jumped on it. I look forward to using it more and seeing everyone else's here!
> 
> View attachment 5663803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663805


Thank you for the detailed review. Like you I’ve warmed up to a few of the newer designs, including this exact combo which is now definitely on my wishlist. 

And no wonder your arm was sore!  You have just about everything in that bag


----------



## jbags07

Kuschelnudde said:


> It’s funny sometimes
> 
> I actually went for the chain pouch although I tried to convince myself that the regular pouch is much more timeless etc pp
> But I still always came back to the chain version. Anyway, here it is. Got it for a good deal in my local 2nd hand boutique
> 
> It’s such a weird and interesting bag. Sometimes you just have to go with your gut feeling
> 
> View attachment 5665345


Its a gorgeous bag!  And the chain detail is beautiful. Its good to listen to your instinct, in the end you know which style will make u happiest. And trends really don’t matter. Even if/when its considered off trend, carry it and enjoy it. That's what all of us TM BV people do! We love the older styles lol


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for the detailed review. Like you I’ve warmed up to a few of the newer designs, including this exact combo which is now definitely on my wishlist.
> 
> And no wonder your arm was sore!  You have just about everything in that bag



In case you're interested, I recently saw an excellent condition Nero Intreciatto Pouch for sale on AFF’s website for around $2,300. It may still be available but I’m not sure.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> In case your interested, I recently saw an excellent condition Nero Intreciatto pouch for sale on AFF’s website for around $2,300. It may still be available but I’m not sure.


Thank you!  I am interested. And this, and the mini pouch, were at the top of my list. But i wound up buying a Cabat and a vintage MC LV bag today   Its was an expensive day lolol. So i need to wait a bit.  I appreciate the heads up, this one has a really nice shape to it and its a great price.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  I am interested. And this, and the mini pouch, were at the top of my list. But i wound up buying a Cabat and a vintage MC LV bag today   Its was an expensive day lolol. So i need to wait a bit.  I appreciate the heads up, this one has a really nice shape to it and its a great price.


Hey now, you can always be like me and do a triple reveal with the Nero Intrecciato Pouch!   

Yeah, 2022 has been an expensive year, but so worth it!

It's getting easier to find the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for around $2000 or less.  I got mine in June from FP for $2075, in excellent condition.  So you're not missing out if you need to wait a bit.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Hey now, you can always be like me and do a triple reveal with the Nero Intrecciato Pouch!
> 
> Yeah, 2022 has been an expensive year, but so worth it!
> 
> It's getting easier to find the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for around $2000 or less.  I got mine in June from FP for $2075, in excellent condition.  So you're not missing out if you need to wait a bit.


I’ve done too many triple purchases already     And i am trying to sell more then i buy. I need to get my total bag collection down to a reasonable number of bags i can actually carry. Once i sell 3 bags i will pop on the Pouch i think. I did have a smooth one for a short while, but in Nero i much prefer the Intrecciato. I had wanted to get one new, but after the last few recent price increases, and the increasing supply of excellent condition preloved ones, its just not worth it. You got yours for such a good price. Too good not to get it preloved.  More funds to put toward other bags


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> In case you're interested, I recently saw an excellent condition Nero Intreciatto Pouch for sale on AFF’s website for around $2,300. It may still be available but I’m not sure.


I am now on ban island for a really long time   I could not resist, and this pouch is now on its way. The shape was just so good. A lot i’ve looked at on FP lately, seemed to ne mis-shapen. So i thank you for the heads up! (My wallet doesn’t tho)


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I am now on ban island for a really long time   I could not resist, and this pouch is now on its way. The shape was just so good. A lot i’ve looked at on FP lately, seemed to ne mis-shapen. So i thank you for the heads up! (My wallet doesn’t tho).


If it's any comfort, you got a beautiful bag for way, way less than the current retail price (which will only go up).  It's worth it for one in the exact shape and condition you want.  Cannot wait to see your reveals!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> If it's any comfort, you got a beautiful bag for way, way less than the current retail price (which will only go up).  It's worth it for one in the exact shape and condition you want.  Cannot wait to see your reveals!


Agree 100%.  I should have waited, but this one called to me. So no regrets!  Will definitely share when she arrives.


----------



## Euclase

Kuschelnudde said:


> It’s funny sometimes
> 
> I actually went for the chain pouch although I tried to convince myself that the regular pouch is much more timeless etc pp
> But I still always came back to the chain version. Anyway, here it is. Got it for a good deal in my local 2nd hand boutique
> 
> It’s such a weird and interesting bag. Sometimes you just have to go with your gut feeling
> 
> View attachment 5665345


I freaking love this whole look!


----------



## jbags07

Help. Opinions needed, especially if you have an Intrecciato Pouch!  Mine just arrived, and going down the middle part of each side, is a very large and very noticeable crease. Its enough of a crease in the leather that you can feel it too. I tried to capture it in pix, and its visable, but it looks more pronounced irl. There are also creases on the bottom, in both directions. There was noway for this pouch to be folded, b/c of the frame on the opening. I’ve looked at a few others online just now and do not see this creasing, so i assume its not normal?  Are they all this way? Or is this piece ‘damaged’. Just wanted to get some feedback before i send it back  since its from AFF i will get docked shipping both ways.

Editing to add, I’ve just left a message for AFF, and since this is an undisclosed issue i should not be responsible to lose shipping costs imo.  The pix definitely did not show the creasing on each side, nor was it referenced in the description. 

 Just hoping some folks can chirp in here to confirm, this creasing should not be here. I have too many BV Intrecciato bags to count, and i don’t think this should be here, and detracts from the bag appearance very much. Thank you for any input!


----------



## jbags07

Just want to update, AFF returned my call and they were wonderful about it, i will not lose any shipping fees.

Still very interested to hear if anyone else experienced this, before i make another attempt. 

A very seasoned and experienced BVette message me her thoughts, and it makes a lot of sense. 

“I agree that it shouldn't be there; that's more of a stitch line, not a crease. Like there's a thread running around the bag between the lining and the weave and it's made that line where it's pressing into the leather. That's a manufacturing fault.   This would have taken time to show up, and show up it did!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Help. Opinions needed, especially if you have an Intrecciato Pouch!  Mine just arrived, and going down the middle part of each side, is a very large and very noticeable crease. Its enough of a crease in the leather that you can feel it too. I tried to capture it in pix, and its visable, but it looks more pronounced irl. There are also creases on the bottom, in both directions. There was noway for this pouch to be folded, b/c of the frame on the opening. I’ve looked at a few others online just now and do not see this creasing, so i assume its not normal?  Are they all this way? Or is this piece ‘damaged’. Just wanted to get some feedback before i send it back  since its from AFF i will get docked shipping both ways.
> 
> Editing to add, I’ve just left a message for AFF, and since this is an undisclosed issue i should not be responsible to lose shipping costs imo.  The pix definitely did not show the creasing on each side, nor was it referenced in the description.
> 
> Just hoping some folks can chirp in here to confirm, this creasing should not be here. I have too many BV Intrecciato bags to count, and i don’t think this should be here, and detracts from the bag appearance very much. Thank you for any input!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671637
> View attachment 5671638
> View attachment 5671639
> View attachment 5671640
> View attachment 5671641
> View attachment 5671642
> View attachment 5671643


I just went to check my Nero.  While less noticeable than yours, it has the same creases in the same pattern on the bottom of the bag.  I don't see the creases going up the front and back of mine, however.  It makes me wonder if they have to fold the intrecciato leather as part of the construction process.  That is the only way I could see how these creases could occur.

On my Nero, the creasing is so subtle, I never noticed it until you posted photos of yours.  I had to *really* look in bright light to see them.  Perhaps the creases on mine have relaxed as the bag has been carried?

I don't have my Raintree with me, but I do not see any creasing on the front and back when I check my photos of it.  It probably has the same creases on the bottom, but I do not have any photos of the bottom of it.

If you look at the Intrecciato Pouches on FF, it looks like a lot of them have this same creasing.  So I think it's pretty normal.  Now, whether you can live with it is another question...


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I just went to check my Nero.  While less noticeable than yours, it has the same creases in the same pattern on the bottom of the bag.  I don't see the creases going up the front and back of mine, however.  It makes me wonder if they have to fold the intrecciato leather as part of the construction process.  That is the only way I could see how these creases could occur.
> 
> On my Nero, the creasing is so subtle, I never noticed it until you posted photos of yours.  I had to *really* look in bright light to see them.  Perhaps the creases on mine have relaxed as the bag has been carried?
> 
> I don't have my Raintree with me, but I do not see any creasing on the front and back when I check my photos of it.  It probably has the same creases on the bottom, but I do not have any photos of the bottom of it.
> 
> If you look at the Intrecciato Pouches on FF, it looks like a lot of them have this same creasing.  So I think it's pretty normal.  Now, whether you can live with it is another question...


Thank you for your reply and your input  

I looked at different pouches too. None had the creases going down the sides, which i do not think will relax over time. You can feel the raised leather in the weave, down the crease line. Hard to explain, but its very different looking and feeling then creases in my older BV bags. 

I did see the bottom line in some of the pouches, others tho did not have that line. Its very strange. I probably could have lived with a subtle line on the bottom, but its more pronounced in this bag then in the ones i looked at on FP. But its the very noticeable side creases i can’t live with. Its going back. Not sure if i will risk another  i personally think its a design flaw thst should not be there,not in a 4500$ retail bag. TM bags have spoiled me


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> “I agree that it shouldn't be there; that's more of a stitch line, not a crease. Like there's a thread running around the bag between the lining and the weave and it's made that line where it's pressing into the leather. That's a manufacturing fault. This would have taken time to show up, and show up it did!


This theory makes some sense, especially if the previous owner carried a lot in the bag, weighing it down.


----------



## jbags07

That could explain it too. Weighing it down could have brought out the lines more. They are way more pronounced irl also, then the pix convey. I understand nothing is perfect lolol. But i have so many TM bags, and no matter the age, they are pretty perfect. And i have such a variety of styles, yet no design flaws such as this. 


Evergreen602 said:


> This theory makes some sense, especially if the previous owner carried a lot in the bag, weighing it down.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> That could explain it too. Weighing it down could have brought out the lines more. They are way more pronounced irl also, then the pix convey. I understand nothing is perfect lolol. But i have so many TM bags, and no matter the age, they are pretty perfect. And i have such a variety of styles, yet no design flaws such as this.


What a shame! I'm sorry you didn't get a perfect one.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> What a shame! I'm sorry you didn't get a perfect one.


Thank you   i hope y’all don’t think i am being too picky but these creases are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   i hope y’all don’t think i am being too picky but these creases are a deal breaker for me.


Not at all. Once you see them, you can't unsee them. I would be afraid to try again.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> That could explain it too. Weighing it down could have brought out the lines more. They are way more pronounced irl also, then the pix convey. I understand nothing is perfect lolol. But i have so many TM bags, and no matter the age, they are pretty perfect. And i have such a variety of styles, yet no design flaws such as this.


Interestingly enough, my Large Belly has a very similar crease going up and down the middle on one side of the bag only.  So I don't think the crease could have happened from folding the bag.  It was there when I received the bag, and I always thought it would relax with wear.  Now if I only had my Belly with me so I can wear it more!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Not at all. Once you see them, you can't unsee them. I would be afraid to try again.


I saw them immediately, and the eye is drawn right to them when holding the bag. As u said, its all i can see.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Interestingly enough, my Large Belly has a very similar crease going up and down the middle on one side of the bag only.  So I don't think the crease could have happened from folding the bag.  It was there when I received the bag, and I always thought it would relax with wear.  Now if I only had my Belly with me so I can wear it more!


Wow!  So strange its just on one side. I wonder if u stuff her out pretty good when not being used, if you can work the crease out!  Or is it the same kind as in this pouch, where it actually feels like there is something there, the way the crease pushes out of the leather


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Wow!  So strange its just on one side. I wonder if u stuff her out pretty good when not being used, if you can work the crease out!  Or is it the same kind as in this pouch, where it actually feels like there is something there, the way the crease pushes out of the leather


So the crease on my Belly actually was visible in one photo from FP when I bought it (yes, I save the photos to my computer when I make a purchase - just in case).  Not noticeable enough to bother me, and I don't recall it feeling like a raised line either.  Here's the photo from FP:




Anyway, if you still love the style of the Pouch, maybe give it some time and see if the third time will be the charm.  At least now you know to look out for those creases.  I will too if I should decide to purchase another one (any size) in the future.  So I appreciate you posting yours!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> So the crease on my Belly actually was visible in one photo from FP when I bought it (yes, I save the photos to my computer when I make a purchase - just in case).  Not noticeable enough to bother me, and I don't recall it feeling like a raised line either.  Here's the photo from FP:
> 
> View attachment 5671733
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you still love the style of the Pouch, maybe give it some time and see if the third time will be the charm.  At least now you know to look out for those creases.  I will too if I should decide to purchase another one (any size) in the future.  So I appreciate you posting yours!


Love your Belly   And Ebano

Having owned so many Bv’s. Looking at your crease, its a storage crease imo. Its a different kind of crease. Its not ‘in’ the leather squares, if that makes sense. Like the side creases on my pouch. Hard to explain unless u see this irl. 

I would stuff her out on the 2 sides, to balance the crease out. Old towels, pillow cases. I have a couple of venetas that arrived with creases and with properly engineered stuffing, or using books to flatten, has improved mine a bunch. Especially a blue one that had deep creases. 

And i will examine very closely too, should i make another attempt. I know i definitely want a nero mini pouch, and planned on purchasing new, now i need to scour preloved ones to see if its had similar issues


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Love your Belly   And Ebano
> 
> Having owned so many Bv’s. Looking at your crease, its a storage crease imo. Its a different kind of crease. Its not ‘in’ the leather squares, if that makes sense. Like the side creases on my pouch. Hard to explain unless u see this irl.
> 
> I would stuff her out on the 2 sides, to balance the crease out. Old towels, pillow cases. I have a couple of venetas that arrived with creases and with properly engineered stuffing, or using books to flatten, has improved mine a bunch. Especially a blue one that had deep creases.
> 
> And i will examine very closely too, should i make another attempt. I know i definitely want a nero mini pouch, and planned on purchasing new, now i need to scour preloved ones to see if its had similar issues


Thank you - when I am finally able to be in place consistently, I will definitely try your suggestion with the Belly.

IMHO, The Pouch, in any size, is no longer worth buying new.  The price has risen so dramatically on them, yet you can buy them preloved in excellent condition for a little less than their 2020 retail price.  I think the price for my Bright Red Mini Intrecciato Pouch was $1550 when I bought it two years ago - with a 10% off code on top of that.  Now the same style is $2500.  Insanity!

Edit - I should check these things before I post - the 2020 price was $1690.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you - when I am finally able to be in place consistently, I will definitely try your suggestion with the Belly.
> 
> IMHO, The Pouch, in any size, is no longer worth buying new.  The price has risen so dramatically on them, yet you can buy them preloved in excellent condition for a little less than their 2020 retail price.  I think the price for my Bright Red Mini Intrecciato Pouch was $1550 when I bought it two years ago - with a 10% off code on top of that.  Now the same style is $2500.  Insanity!
> 
> Edit - I should check these things before I post - the 2020 price was $1690.


Agree the prices are crazy, and most are not worth purchasing new. especially since there has been a decline in quality too. I want a nero mini intrecciato, and the very few ones ive seen resale are more beat up then i want. Maybe as u suggest, find a smooth one. The prices have dropped considerably in recent months. On padded cassettes too i’ve noticed. I seem to remember the pouches being q550 too! Maybe when they first came out.


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   i hope y’all don’t think i am being too picky but these creases are a deal breaker for me.


Oh they totally would be for me too!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Oh they totally would be for me too!


Thank you for the validation


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for the validation


You're definitely not being too picky.  Those creases were very noticeable in the photos.  If it's worse in person, that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> You're definitely not being too picky.  Those creases were very noticeable in the photos.  If it's worse in person, that would be a deal breaker for me.


Thank you   Its good tp get confirmation!  It kind of worked out anyway, b/c i unexpectedly found another bag (not a Pouch). I do still want to try another Pouch, at some point, but i am firmly on Ban Island now.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Its good tp get confirmation!  It kind of worked out anyway, b/c i unexpectedly found another bag (not a Pouch). I do still want to try another Pouch, at some point, but i am firmly on Ban Island now.


Always look forward to your reveals - you have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Always look forward to your reveals - you have such a beautiful collection!


Thats kind of you to say, thank you   

And same. Your collection is outstanding, you’ve been adding such beautiful pieces


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Thats kind of you to say, thank you
> 
> And same. Your collection is outstanding, you’ve been adding such beautiful pieces


Thank you - it was quite a year for my collection, for sure!  In fact, I think I'll start a 2022 BV year in review thread.  I'd love to see what everyone added to their collections this year.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you - it was quite a year for my collection, for sure!  In fact, I think I'll start a 2022 BV year in review thread.  I'd love to see what everyone added to their collections this year.


Love this idea!  Please do it


----------

